# The "Official" AM2/AM2+/AM3 club



## bennieboi6969

Temp banner supplied by MrAlex
*Welcome to the Official Overclock.net AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club!*








*Latest News & Info*

January 28th 2011
Thanks Freakn for the opportunity of looking after a thread i have always wanted to and now I am. If anyone has any sugestions of how to improve the thread please post ideas or PM me cheers
August 10th 2010
Ownership has been passed over to myself, Freakn. Firstly we must thank all that have looked after this thread previously and I will do my best to keep it going strong.
I will try and update daily to keep it as upto date as possible. 
I'll slowely get all the counts etc updated over the next few days
October 5th 2009
No news is good news. Total membership is up to 219 people, some with multi cpu's. Thread is updated too post 1279.
August 31 2009
Poll closed and removed. Allmost 44% voted, 92 total members...

*Yuppers -- great idea go for it!*
80-- 87%

*Nope don't like it at all!*
12 -- 13%
July 12(8/31 edit) 2009
I think I got the AM2+/AM3 cpu numbers straight but if I need correction pm me please.
July 10 2009- *Big News But No Big Deal*

(edited)
As txtmstrjoe posted here you know the AMD section of OverClock.net is getting Lean and Mean. What this means is that the Sticky section is getting a facelift and for anyone who has browsed through the various stickys you will understand why this is being done.

*Important people to the AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club:*

*AM2/AM2+ Club Founder: vwgti*
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @3750 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576932

*AM2/AM2+ Club Co-Founder: Anqt31*
Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @3006 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386783

*Retired AM2/AM2+ Club Manager: CorryBasler* 
Athlon64 X2 4400+ @3250 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=385109 
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ @3691 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423257

*Retired AM2/AM2+ Club Manager: Kamikaze127* 
Athlon64 X2 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393 
Sempron 3000+ @1608 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435718

*Retired AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club Manager: G-Byte*
Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition @2862 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599412

*Retired AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club Manager: Freakn*
Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4000http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1339609

*AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club Manager: bennieboi6969*
Athlon II x4 620 @ 3700http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1621385
*Important dates to the AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club:*

July 08th 2008 - _The AM2/AM2 Club is created by vwgti_
October 10th 2008 -_ Kamikaze127 takes ownership of the AM2/AM2+ Club._
November 11th 2008 - _AM2/AM2+ Club Gets a face lift!_
November 27th 2008 (American Thanksgiving) - _AM2/AM2+ Club adds other clubs' links and guides._
November 29th 2008 - _Club is made "Official" and is put on sticky in the AMD General section. Courtesy of The Duke._
December 04th 2008 - _Club reaches 100 total members, AM2 & AM2+._
January 07th 2009 - _Big day for AMD, Deneb core is released in the form of AMD Phenom II._
July 8th, 2009 -_ G-Byte takes ownership of the AM2/AM2+ Club. (One year anniversary!! _








July 10, 2009 - _The AM2/AM2+ Club Member's List goes to a Google Spreadsheet. (Great suggestion from Tator Tot)_








August 14, 2009 - Club name change adding the AM3 CPU.
August 10 2010 - Freakn takes ownership of club
January 28 2011 - bennieboi6969 takes ownership

*The Official AM2/AM2+A/AM3 Members List:*
*CPU-Z Validation is preffered but you will still be added to the list if you don't supply it. If your Validation does not have your correct OCN user name I will not add it. The following examples are the preferred post format to be added to the Club roster. (This makes it much easier for me to edit/copy/paste and update The Clubs Membership List.*









G-Byte Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition @2860 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599412

*Alternate formats:*

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ThePope*   I guess I will join.

I have a AM2 4600+ @ 2.6GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *vis213*   add me on for my 9600BE @ 2.65








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396417  
*The Official AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club Member Signature Tag:*

_Click, "CTRL + A" "CTRL + C" then "CTRL + V" in your signature. User CP, Edit Signature._
Code:


Code:


[CODE][CENTER]:D [B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/355438-am2-am2-club.html"]Offical Member of the AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club[/URL] [/B]:D[/CENTER]

[/CODE]*Club Statistics:*
Total AM2 Users ~ *134*
Total AM2+ Users ~ *87*
Total AM3 Users ~ *45*
Total Member Count ~ *134+87+45=266*

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq_ZcMGHmTNbdHpMS2ZxWHhTWk9scmRDenhUcWhkbHc&w=75&h=600 Google Spreadsheet

*Other Overclock.net Clubs you might be interested in: *

The Socket 939 Appreciation Club and Knowledgebase
The ÃŸ₤ứə Ã‡řёώ
The Red Tide
The Gr33n Machine
The Brown Flow

*AMD Overclocking Guides/Good Reads:*

Socket AM2 Overclocking Guide
Top 80 Overclock.net AMD Computers
AMD Overclocking Guides

*Other:*

Legacy AM2/AM2+ Club
CPU-Z Download [Automatic]

*Thank you for looking at the AM2/AM2+/AM3 Club! Come back soon.*


----------



## Fossil

I have an AM2 board, but I also found out with a BIOS update my board could support the most powerful Phenoms out there right now.







I love this board even though it has an older chipset.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386566


----------



## vwgti

Is this the board in your sig? What do you have youre 5000+ clocked at for 24/7. Any and all info is welcome.


----------



## winginit

Hey, I'll join up....

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=313137


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: I also found my board can support Phenoms with a BIOS upgrade!


----------



## al3x3y

i'll join


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: I Want to join this Club Links in my Sigunture (Can't spell sorry) Its the Proof button!


----------



## vwgti

Ok guys please submit validation links so I can add you to the roster.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Is this the board in your sig? What do you have youre 5000+ clocked at for 24/7. Any and all info is welcome.


Yeah it's my sig computer. I don't overclock my CPU, not really worth it. I got to 2.8ghz messing around one afternoon but never bothered over that. I'm trying to find someone to buy my CPU so I can get the BE instead.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Yeah it's my sig computer. I don't overclock my CPU, not really worth it. I got to 2.8ghz messing around one afternoon but never bothered over that. I'm trying to find someone to buy my CPU so I can get the BE instead.


Well you best jump on the BE asap, as there discontinuing them. Im sure you could push higher with your current chip. The unlocked multi isnt needed, I achieved my oc at stock multi.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Yeah it's my sig computer. I don't overclock my CPU, not really worth it. I got to 2.8ghz messing around one afternoon but never bothered over that. I'm trying to find someone to buy my CPU so I can get the BE instead.


Club Admin: Good luck finding a AMD 5000+ BE because they are discontinued!


----------



## vwgti

Well I just want to make a warm welcome to all that have joined. I hope this club wil become a informative base for am2 owners. Phenom owners most welcome as well.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Did you add me to the list? CPU-Z link is the Proof Button!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Did you add me to the list? CPU-Z link is the Proof Button!


Yes youre added, check op.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Good luck finding a AMD 5000+ BE because they are discontinued!










I don't think they will be that hard to find, I think one member on OCN still has his he was going to sell a number of months ago and I never got it because I couldn't sell my CPU(money was tight then). And I wish I did because my CPU is worth $30 less after AMD dropped the prices.









If I don't get one... I'll update my BIOS and get a 9850


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I don't think they will be that hard to find, I think one member on OCN still has his he was going to sell a number of months ago and I never got it because I couldn't sell my CPU(money was tight then). And I wish I did because my CPU is worth $30 less after AMD dropped the prices.









If I don't get one... I'll update my BIOS and get a 9850










I wish you well on youre phenom upgrade. Thats where Im heading myself, just couldnt afford the chip during my upstage from 939 to am2+. Give me a month or so and phenom will be sitting nicely in my rig, hopefully with a 4870 aswell.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


I wish you well on youre phenom upgrade. Thats where Im heading myself, just couldnt afford the chip during my upstage from 939 to am2+. Give me a month or so and phenom will be sitting nicely in my rig, hopefully with a 4870 aswell.


Well the 9850 is... what $205 now since the 9950 came out? That is pretty much like buying 2 5000 BE's since they were last going for $99. So it's a good deal me thinks. If I could find someone to buy my CPU and maybe sell the rest of these Zalman 9700's... I may just upgrade to a 9850 earlier than I think.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

My sig rig


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well the 9850 is... what $205 now since the 9950 came out? That is pretty much like buying 2 5000 BE's since they were last going for $99. So it's a good deal me thinks. If I could find someone to buy my CPU and maybe sell the rest of these Zalman 9700's... I may just upgrade to a 9850 earlier than I think.










Well I got my 5000+be for $76 shipped. I couldnt pass it up. I am now going to be getting 50+ hours at work, so phenom is within finger reach.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*




My sig rig


Validation link please, it makes it easier to roster. Thanks, veedub.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Well I got my 5000+be for $76 shipped. I couldnt pass it up. I am now going to be getting 50+ hours at work, so phenom is within finger reach.


Yeah, I wish I had checked the sales threads a while back, one was selling for $65 and was traded for a pump instead.









I got a call from a guy today about my craigslist ad, he was interested in my CPU and a 9700. I mean newegg lists a 5000 for like $66 and I told the guy $70 for the CPU and $40 for the cooler... was too much for him, so blah @ that bastard. If only he knew how much he was saving on the cooler.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Hey veedub, just wanted to give you all my support!

Hope this takes off!

If you ever need anything, S939 is just next door.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Hey veedub, just wanted to give you all my support!

Hope this takes off!

If you ever need anything, S939 is just next door.










Thanks for the support joe, you best believe I aint gonna leave you guys behind. Youve all helped me so much, and hoping I can get the same thing rolling for am2. Ill still always visit as youre all the best friends I could possibly have









Well pics and specs are all welcome, heres a pic of my not so clean rig, but I get great temps


----------



## Fossil

I, unfortunately have no camera and thus no pics of my black beauty. Maybe some day...


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: HA my cheap o AMD 4400+ x2 is runing at the same speed as the vwgti's AMD 5000+ x2 BE!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I, unfortunately have no camera and thus no pics of my black beauty. Maybe some day...










Well I a wait the day you get a camera, so I can admire your black beauty.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


HA my cheap o AMD 4400+ x2 is runing at the same speed as the vdgti's AMD 5000+ x2 BE!










Any orthos stable screenshots?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks for the support joe, you best believe I aint gonna leave you guys behind. Youve all helped me so much, and hoping I can get the same thing rolling for am2. Ill still always visit as youre all the best friends I could possibly have









Well pics and specs are all welcome, heres a pic of my not so clean rig, but I get great temps










Club Admin: On the PIC why is the Clear Plastic still on the DELL Moniter?


----------



## Anqt31

Hey vwgti, want me? Here's my AM2 5000BE validation. It's at stock right at the moment, I'll post some OC's pretty soon!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386579


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Any orthos stable screenshots?


Club Admin: NO but i ran Prime95 MAX HEAT/MAX POWER USAGE for 11 hours and was stable and no errors with a 59C MAX Temp!


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to our newest member, Anqt31. Welcome and hope you can share all youre experiences with that BE


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


NO but i ran Prime95 MAX HEAT/MAX POWER USAGE for 11 hours and was stable and no errors with a 59C MAX Temp!


Screenshot please.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


NO but i ran Prime95 MAX HEAT/MAX POWER USAGE for 11 hours and was stable and no errors with a 59C MAX Temp!


An overclocked X2 [email protected], 2 8800GT's and the best you can do is 8900 in 3Dmark06?


----------



## FireMarshallBill

With validation link








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386581


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks for the support joe, you best believe I aint gonna leave you guys behind. Youve all helped me so much, and hoping I can get the same thing rolling for am2. Ill still always visit as youre all the best friends I could possibly have










Mutual, buddy!


----------



## Anqt31

So, how many pins does AM2 have?


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anqt31*


So, how many pins does AM2 have?


Me, me, me! Pick me, teacher! (Raises hand!)

AM2 has 940 pins.


----------



## vwgti

FireMarshalBill has been added. Thanks joe for the mutual comment, I will not desert. @anqt 940pins.


----------



## Anqt31

Okay, so post 939 goes to 939 club and post 940 goes to AM2 club, got it.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


An overclocked X2 [email protected], 2 8800GT's and the best you can do is 8900 in 3Dmark06?










Club Admin: Yep its only geting a 2035 CPU score so my CPU is severly bottlenecking those alsome 8800GT's! Geting a AMD 6400+ soon!


----------



## Anqt31

vwgti and joe, how do you like the sig?


----------



## vwgti

All for the sake of the club, first two are orthos stable, second are a favourite of my good friend joe, s&m. Hey joe if you want me to run the long test I am more than game.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Are you going to create a tag for our sigutures?


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Are you going to create a tag for our sigutures?


If I knew how, lol. Im not so much up on doing that sort of thing. If you could, or any one else do so Id be much appreciative


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok i will create a cool tag for the Sig. What should it say?


----------



## Anqt31

make something for s939 club members who transferred and then one for members who are only AM2 users


----------



## vwgti

Member of the AM2/AM2+ Club I guess, unless you think of something even cooler.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok do you like this one? Its in my Sig.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Member of the AM2/AM2+ Club I guess, unless you think of something even cooler.


I will change it to Member of the AM2/AM2+ Club if you like its youe club so you choose!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


I will change it to Member of the AM2/AM2+ Club if you like its youe club so you choose!


Make it official member of.... please


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok will remake


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Ok will remake

Thanks and rep for your effort to the club. Be sure to post the code to be sigged.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok look at this Does this work? Will post code when its perfect!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Its linked to the first page of this Thread also so it will get new members!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Ok look at this Does this work? Will post code when its perfect!

Looks great to me, thanks again for the effort


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok i will get the Code for you all!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: How do i post the code?


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Ok i will get the Code for you all!

Ok so now we have the code for our signatures, we need to start screenshotting stability and how we got them to work. This will be valuable info for the new comers.


----------



## Vegnagun

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386596

I'm in


----------



## GuardianOdin

You got our support vwgti! and I'm sure we'll be heading this way as soon as we upgrade.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386596

I'm in

Thanks for the validation you have been added. Welcome to the club, hope you learn something new. Please share all that you can









Quote:

GuardianOdin You got our support vwgti! and I'm sure we'll be heading this way as soon as we upgrade.
Thanks g.o cant wait till you all meet the better side


----------



## GuardianOdin

well by time I get there I believe I will be going for quad core. With any luck I'll be able to get a DFI 790FX with the SB750 for some better OC'ing. This all depends on DFI. Maybe they will have some DDR3 Mobo's out by then.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin* 
well by time I get there I believe I will be going for quad core. With any luck I'll be able to get a DFI 790FX with the SB750 for some better OC'ing. This all depends on DFI. Maybe they will have some DDR3 Mobo's out by then.

You better believe Il be updating the mobo when the better chipset comes out, I just couldnt wait any longer.

Then this rig will be a folding rig, for all though it plays my games a hell of a lot smoother than my opteron other


----------



## Biohazed

9850BE
Validation : http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386601


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: How do i post the code for the Sig. Tag?


----------



## default501x

6400+

validation is in my sig


----------



## vwgti

Welcome Biohazed, I think you should disable cool and quiet so I can update the roster to your true speed.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
6400+

validation is in my sig









Welcome to the club you have been added to the roster.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
You better believe Il be updating the mobo when the better chipset comes out, I just couldnt wait any longer.

Then this rig will be a folding rig, for all though it plays my games a hell of a lot smoother than my opteron other









I bet it does. I'll be buying a 21 inch monitor tablet when I upgrade. I can imagine the difference in performance. My Opty 165 is fast, but with a quad I know the tablet will run as smooth as butter,which is what I really need.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Welcome Biohazed, I think you should disable cool and quiet so I can update the roster to your true speed.

Lol I was thinking the samething when I looked at his CPU-Z.


----------



## Biohazed

ok fixed actually i forgot i reset my bios recently anf forgot to disable that again ... heres a better one

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386762


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: I will post a new Thread to find out how to get the Sig Tag for every one!


----------



## j_syk

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386611

and in sig too


----------



## Anqt31

New OC coming in.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386783


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
vwgti and joe, how do you like the sig?

I like!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok i got the Offical AM2/AM2+ TAG for the Sigs but don't know how to post it! Any help?


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to our newest member j_syk. Anqt I like the sig. CorryBasler I have no idead how to post it, have you tried to post it as a quote?


----------



## vwgti

Well to try and get this club rolling a bit, I am introducing a contest. I have nothing to give away for a prize, but the e-peen should suffice.

There will be two categorys, quad core and dual core. The aim is to get the highest oc that is s&m stable. Rules are to pass s&m with the settings of cpu and memory on a average test time with maximum cpu usage. Thanks joe for this handy program. You can download this stress tester from here, http://www.benchmarkhq.ru/fclick/fclick.php?fid=301 and closing time will be friday at 10 pm EST.

So come on am2/am2+ owners, join the club and take part in this contest. I will post the winning results in the op. Good luck to all.


----------



## Biohazed

you have to use the


Code:


 tags


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biohazed*


you have to use the


Code:


 tags

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Club Admin: How do i do this?


----------



## CorryBasler

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER]:D [B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/355438-un-official-am2-am2-club.html"]Offical Member of the AM2/AM2+ Club[/URL] [/B]:D[/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Club Admin: Ok Guys this is the Offical AM2/AM2+ Tag for the Sigs. Post this in your sig to show others of this alsome club. Its Hyperlinked to the First page of the thread so new members will join!


----------



## al3x3y

ok here it is 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387358


----------



## Chranny

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=366347

I am in.


----------



## al3x3y

check out my sig


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *al3x3y*


check out my sig










Club Admin: Alsome the Sig Tags work Great been working for days to get them to work for other people!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok i will contact vwgti to add our new members to the Member List!


----------



## txtmstrjoe

I thought my revised sig might help you guys get some more pop and exposure.









Have fun, guys! Your older cousins in Club S939 wish all the best for you!


----------



## SerenityKill3r

I'll be getting signed up soon







sold my AM2 and 939 rigs about 2 years ago


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok this is great! All the new members joining just remeber to add the Tag to your Sig when we add you to the Members list and include a CPU-Z Validation Link!


----------



## default501x

i changed the color of mine to seagreen... matches the AMD goodness


----------



## AMDLUVR

OK I'll bite...err join. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387366


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


i changed the color of mine to seagreen... matches the AMD goodness










Club Admin: Thats great but if you change the Offical Tag keep the words the same. Only change the colors. That tag is (C) CorryBasler


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: We got lots of members now! If all the members use the Tag for Sigs we will have thousands of new members!


----------



## CravinR1

AMD X2 Brisbane 3600+ @ 2702 mhz (Biostar TForce 550 SE mb)


----------



## vwgti

A very warm welcome to all the new members. The roster has been updated with all of you except CravinR1 as cpuz validation wasnt given, as soon as I recieve it you will be on the roster.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


A very warm welcome to all the new members. The roster has been updated with all of you except CravinR1 as cpuz validation wasnt given, as soon as I recieve it you will be on the roster.


as soon as my son gets off it I'll post it
either tomorrow or the next


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


as soon as my son gets off it I'll post it
either tomorrow or the next


Alright thanks cravin, so has anyone been working on this competition I laid out? Will I need to extend the time frame any? All input appreciated.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


I thought my revised sig might help you guys get some more pop and exposure.









Have fun, guys! Your older cousins in Club S939 wish all the best for you!










Thanks for the help joe, very much appreciated. Glad to know someone like yourself


----------



## vwgti

I know this is a triple post, but I have new announcements to make, Anqt31 has been given credit as the co founder for his suggestion to make the club so he can join, and CorryBasler has been elected our club administrator. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Thanks for making me the Club Admin!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Thanks for making me the Club Admin!










Your welcome, glad your onboard, and glad to have youre help.


----------



## budgetgamer

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387399


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey Welcome budgetgamer we will get you added!


----------



## Anqt31

hey veedub, thanks for making me a cofounder, I'm working on a nice OC. I should have a really decent one for you tomorrow.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: We need to PM all the members to tell them we got a Offical Sig Tag for them!


----------



## CravinR1

My son got off the computer and I messed around with some settings

Here is my validated 2853 mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387401


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Club Admin: We need to PM all the members to tell them we got a Offical Sig Tag for them!

Well get work admin









Quote:

CravinR1 My son got off the computer and I messed around with some settings

Here is my validated 2853 mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387401
Thanks Cravin I will go right ahead and you.

Quote:

budgetgamer http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387399
A very warm welcome to the club, you will be added right away.

Quote:

Anqt31 hey veedub, thanks for making me a cofounder, I'm working on a nice OC. I should have a really decent one for you tomorrow.
You are most welcome Anqt, I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Anqt31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
My son got off the computer and I messed around with some settings

Here is my validated 2853 mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387401

Nice OC! Now, we just have to get your son onboard...


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:

Well get work admin








Club Admin: Ok i will send a PM to all the Members to inform. the Sig Tag!


----------



## vwgti

CorryBasler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vwgti*
> Well get work admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok i will send a PM to all the Members to inform. the Sig Tag!
> 
> Thanks much appreciated for the help. and again a big thanks for the tag


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
Nice OC! Now, we just have to get your son onboard...

I agree entirely

I'm slacking, he's 9 years old and I'm just now teaching him to install his own programs.

Next year he'll OC better than me !









**

I love my 3600+, its a cherry chip. Last year I cold pulled a HSF from it and bent the pins and it still can hit 2853 no problem

Originally posted 06/03/2007 (over a year ago)
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/19...royed-cpu.html


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
I agree entirely

I'm slacking, he's 9 years old and I'm just now teaching him to install his own programs.

Next year he'll OC better than me !









Cant wait to have youre son part of the club. Thats awesome that youre gonna make him your legacy.


----------



## Anqt31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
I agree entirely

I'm slacking, he's 9 years old and I'm just now teaching him to install his own programs.

Next year he'll OC better than me !









**

I love my 3600+, its a cherry chip. Last year I cold pulled a HSF from it and bent the pins and it still can hit 2853 no problem

Lol, when you go to get him a machine, track down a 5000BE. Probably the best AM2 processor to OC.


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Ok i will send a PM to all the Members to inform. the Sig Tag!

.... got mine.... thanks Corry, and congrats on being named Admin. Thanks to you, veedub and Anqt31 for starting the "Club", and welcome to all the other members!


----------



## ThePope

I guess I will join.

I have a AM2 4600+ @ 2.6GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: I just sent out a PM to all the Members to inform them of the Sig Tag.


----------



## Anqt31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


I guess I will join.

I have a AM2 4600+ @ 2.6GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411


Welcome to ThePope. Nice OC.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: ThePope i sent you a PM with a Sig Tag. Use it to recrute new members to our club!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Club Admin: I just sent out a PM to all the Members to inform them of the Sig Tag.


Great work Corry, I knew you were the right man for the job









Quote:



ThePope I guess I will join.

I have a AM2 4600+ @ 2.6GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411


Welcome to the club, you will be added to the roster in a couple of ticks.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Look we got 12 pages only 2 days after the Club started!


----------



## The Duke

Well, I could make this an "Official" and post with a link to the AMD CPUs Current Tech Essentials but its in the AMD General section for one thing.

I applaud vwgti for his hard work and effort to create and maintain a post of this nature









My recommendations to attain an "Official" status.

Create a graph of those level containing data and level of stability as prescribed by ncsa, a former Director and further more you must reference his work. ncsa's standard is all I'll accept, it concise. As per the stability and data required... amd-cpu-stable-overclock-overclock
Of course, this post, if so accepted for Official status would be for current gen AM2/AM2+ which would thus segregate it from the older tech of the 939 and previous era.

So, vwgti, if you so chose to partake in this task at that level and I don't doubt you would do a fine job of maintaining the post because your dedication is apparent, it would be my honor to give this post an "Official" status and move it to the CPU section where it belongs









PS: Its getting moved to the AMD/CPU segment regardless.


----------



## vwgti

Well heres my entry for my competition ending today at 10pmest, friday, I included a orthos screenshot to show it is more than s&m stable. Looking forward to everyone elses results. Heres my new validation for this speed: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387415


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ive PM vwgti about The Dukes Post making this Thread go OFFICAL on OCN!


----------



## vwgti

Im looking into the official status. I have pmed theduke to see how many members we need to post the proof of each step within the link he provided. I will let you all know as soon as I do, and my co founder, and admin can help me out to get the number needed motivated to post results.


----------



## j_syk

thanks for the PM and sig!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_syk*


thanks for the PM and sig!


Club Admin: Your Welcome it took me like 30 min to send out all those PM's


----------



## vwgti

Ok guys, to get us official status here is what I need from each and everyone of you. I need posted proof of each and everyones overclock and how stable it is. We need to run by the guidelines of this thread: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/59...tml#post631796 so please everyone lets get the proof rolling.

Ill start:

Model: 5000+BE
Type: Brisbane
Core: 65nm
Stepping: Will get next waterblock removal
Date: Will get next waterblock removal
Code: Will get next waterblock removal
Rev: BH-G2
Mhz: 3302
Gain: 702
Vcore: 1.5
HT x Multi: 4
Divider: cpu/7
Mobo: DFI DK790FX M2RS
BIOS: Will check at next reboot
Cooling: H2O
Stable; 14hr orthos + S&M average test.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Come on every one lets get this thing OFFICAL


----------



## vwgti

We need a bare minimum of 8 hours orthos stable at priority 9 blend test. 12+ hours is a plus. Come on guys, give us what you have.


----------



## GuardianOdin

woot! Looks like the party started!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


woot! Looks like the party started!


Thanks g.o and you will be the next co founder if and when you upgrade, as you gave me the initial suggestion


----------



## The Duke

Note the TOP link








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/22...ml#post2612709

Get that data base rolling and I'll be proud to edit the link and Post title to "OFFICIAL"


----------



## vwgti

Thanks duke, Im looking for my admin, and my mum to help me with this excel. We will get this database together.


----------



## Fossil

I got good news fellas! I just bought a 5000BE off of a member here on OCN for $70. It should be here within a week. WOOOO!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I got good news fellas! I just bought a 5000BE off of a member here on OCN for $70. It should be here within a week. WOOOO!


Well Im routing for you to help us get this database together to make it official.

Congrats on the purchase, and you best look forward to some tweaking


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Well Im routing for you to help us get this database together to make it official.

Congrats on the purchase, and you best look forward to some tweaking










I'm planning on OCing the **** out of this CPU. I can just feel it... the black edition was meant to be in my possession.









And as far as getting a database together... I don't have excel or anything of the such to get anything fancy goin. I mean I could reorganize the list to make it look a little more standard and fresh or something









Unless you meant just adding the club tag in my sig, then I just did that.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I'm planning on OCing the **** out of this card. I can just feel it... the black edition was meant to be in my possession.









And as far getting a database together... I don't have excel or anything of the such to get anything fancy goin. I mean I could reorganize the list to make it look a little more standard and fresh or something










All i need is details laid out in this same form

Model
Type
Core
Stepping (Stepping, Date, Code as taken from the CPU IHS - 2nd line)
Date
Code
Rev 
Mhz
Gain
Vcore
HT x Multi
Divider
Mobo (Asus, Abit, Asrock, DFI, MSI, ... etc)
BIOS
Cooling (Air / H20 / TEC / Phase)
Stable

A seperate database thread will be started shortly.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin:
Model: 4400+
Type: Brisbane
Core: 65nm
Stepping: 2
Date: Will get next heatsink removal
Code: Will get next heatsink removal
Rev: BH-G2
Mhz: 3.250
Gain: 950
Vcore: 1.45
HT x Multi: 5
Divider:
Mobo: M2N32-SLI
BIOS: 1904
Cooling: Air
Stable: 12 Hours Orthos + 13 Hours Prime95


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ok Ive posted my Info now Every one else do the same to get the offical Name!


----------



## Fossil

I will as soon as my 5000BE arrives.


----------



## vwgti

No questions are to be asked here, just posted info and a screenshot plus validation is needed. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/35...-database.html


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Go there and fill out your specs to make this Offical!!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## winginit

veedub and Corry.... here's my info:

Model: 5000+BE
Type: Brisbane
Core: 65nm
Stepping: CAA9G
Date: 0737
Code: BAA
Rev: BH-G2
Mhz: 3289
Gain: 689
Vcore: 1.47
HT x Multi: 5
Divider: cpu/8
Mobo: Biostar TA770 A2+
BIOS: A116
Cooling: Air
Stable: 8 hrs Orthos Blend Priority 10


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Sign me up!

CPU-Z Validation in sig.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks g.o and you will be the next co founder if and when you upgrade, as you gave me the initial suggestion










Thanks V1, Just so you know I just got a raise at work. I'm hoping to start buying a part at a time to get a new rig up and running.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Note the TOP link








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/22...ml#post2612709

Get that data base rolling and I'll be proud to edit the link and Post title to "OFFICIAL"










What Duke said! Get it going boys!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Welcome sasquatch in space! Our founder vwgti does not get on till like 9:30 pm so You will get added as sone as possible!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Look OCN is even got AMD banner ads


----------



## Anqt31

That's good... AMD needs as much support as possible. In fact,

[commercial]

(focus in on a neolithic cave; god like voice and bright lights)
"Each AMD is so easy to use that even a caveman can use it!"
(A caveman is holding an AMD Phenom x4 and jumping up and down.)

[/commercial]

lol, I'm just kidding guys

Also welcome Sasquatch in Space


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: That would be a funny commerical! ^^


----------



## budgetgamer

Model: 3600+
Type: Brisbane
Core: 65nm
Stepping: ?
Date: ?
Code: ?
Rev: BH-G1
Mhz: 2913
Gain: 1013 (+53%)
Vcore: 1.456
HT x Multi: 5
Divider: cpu/6
Mobo: Biostar TF8200 A2+
BIOS: 08.00.15 (05/27/2008)
Cooling: Air
Stable: 8 hrs Orthos Blend Priority 9

Maybe I could get a few tips on filling in my "?"....


----------



## winginit

budget, those will be in the line under the model number located on the CPU's heatspreader.... for example, such as: CAA9G 0737BAA

So you'll have to pull the heatsink to get them.... I've been writing mine down when I first get the CPU.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *budgetgamer*


Model: 3600+
Type: Brisbane
Core: 65nm
Stepping: ?
Date: ? 
Code: ?
Rev: BH-G1
Mhz: 2913
Gain: 1013 (+53%)
Vcore: 1.456
HT x Multi: 5
Divider: cpu/6
Mobo: Biostar TF8200 A2+
BIOS: 08.00.15 (05/27/2008)
Cooling: Air
Stable: 8 hrs Orthos Blend Priority 9

Maybe I could get a few tips on filling in my "?"....










Thanks, but please post this info in this thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/35...-database.html Along with a screenshot of a succesful orthos pass. Thanks.

Quote:



Sasquatch in Space Sign me up!

CPU-Z Validation in sig.


Welcome to the club, you will be added to the roster shortly, as I am alphabetically arranging the members list.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin:Hey im giveing away a 3DMark06 code in the Freebie section check it out!


----------



## CorryBasler

Hey check out this Quote! 
Quote:



Intel does it first, AMD does it right.
Muahahah. *dives in flame bunker*


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Hey check out this Quote!


LOL, good find corry


----------



## CorryBasler

I know its in my Sig now!


----------



## Anqt31

Nice... but it's true. Unfortunately, right does not bring in the big $$$. I wish AMD would hurry up with new processors, oh, and should we make provisions to change this to the AM2/AM2+/AM3 club when it comes? Or will we just make a new club then?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
Nice... but it's true. Unfortunately, right does not bring in the big $$$. I wish AMD would hurry up with new processors, oh, and should we make provisions to change this to the AM2/AM2+/AM3 club when it comes? Or will we just make a new club then?

I don't think we should have too. AMD has stated already that AM2+ users will be able to update to AM3 if needed, they just won't be able to benefit from DDR3 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I don't think we should have too. AMD has stated already that AM2+ users will be able to update to AM3 if needed, they just won't be able to benefit from DDR3 if I'm not mistaken.


Yeah my thoughts exactly, but Im working on trying to make this club official first. If all members could visit this thread to help build the database that would be great, http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/35...-database.html this is to get us the official status, and if needed we may be able to upgrade our club to am3 also.


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


budget, those will be in the line under the model number located on the CPU's heatspreader.... for example, such as: CAA9G 0737BAA

So you'll have to pull the heatsink to get them.... I've been writing mine down when I first get the CPU.










No thermal paste right now... Maybe soon...

Quote:



Thanks, but please post this info in this thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/35...-database.html Along with a screenshot of a succesful orthos pass. Thanks.










I'll get on this soon........


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *budgetgamer*









No thermal paste right now... Maybe soon...








I'll get on this soon........


Thanks, I know this is going to take a while, and a lot of work from the members, and even more from me and corry. But we will get the official status and help so many. Come on guys get the balls rolling. Even non member am2/am2+ owners are welcome to post in the database thread.

Big thanks to all who participate


----------



## Anqt31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Yeah my thoughts exactly, but Im working on trying to make this club official first. If all members could visit this thread to help build the database that would be great, http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/35...-database.html this is to get us the official status, and if needed we may be able to upgrade our club to am3 also.

I'll post one for 3.1ghz with my 5000BE tomorrow


----------



## Kamikaze127

I'll join up next week when my new CPU cooler shows up.
I don't wanna join @ stock clocks


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: You can join with stock speeds. We will change the speeds when you raise them!


----------



## Anqt31

@corry - do you have more than 1 AM2 machine?

Opinions- And what mobo should I get for my next AM2 rig?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anqt31*


@corry - do you have more than 1 AM2 machine?

Opinions- And what mobo should I get for my next AM2 rig?


No this is my only AM2 MACHINE that i own! I love my ASUS M2N32-SLI! It would be a great new MoBo for a new Machine!


----------



## tatted_taz

Count me in, and I did this with a cheap Biostar. The Board really surprised me. 3.5 and there is no more at this time.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tatted_taz*


Count me in, and I did this with a cheap Biostar. The Board really surprised me. 3.5 and there is no more at this time.


3.5ghz on a 90nm AMD?!









Wait, that is watercooled isn't it...


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Great a new member, Welcome tatted taz vtgti will add you as soon as he signs on! Also is that the Windsor with the L2 of 2mb 5600+?


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Remember to post your specs in our Data Base!! To get this Offical!


----------



## SpyKe

I would love to join! Spec in sig


----------



## die991

I want to join you
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388463


----------



## winginit

Put me down for another, please:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388570

.... 3600+ running at stock speed (so far). Thanks, guys!


----------



## bowman

Here's mine.. Very much Prime *un*stable, but it's stable for everything else I do so I don't care..







It'll do the job until Nehalem.


----------



## VinhDiezel

i'd like to join









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388750


----------



## Anqt31

hey veedub, we have almost 20 members; We're growing well.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
hey veedub, we have almost 20 members; We're growing well.

Keep it strong guys!

I'll be putting together a AM2+ rig part by part here shortly. Have to pay those bills first :swearing:


----------



## noobdown

you can add me too

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314034


----------



## vwgti

Hi everyone, Id like to say a warm welcome to all our new members. The roster has been updated. Spyke, all I need is a cpuz validation link to add you, thanks.


----------



## Chozart

I'll be joining shortly. My gear is in the mail (X2 3600+, and one of these little DFI boards).

I am surprised you guys haven't snatched up all those DFI boards yet







I think it's an amazing deal for the members of this club. I couldn't pass on it... that's for sure!

Time for some AMD action next to my three Intel rigs (fourth in progress... and another AMD rig is planned in the future, but that one won't qualify for this club..)


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I'll be joining shortly. My gear is in the mail (X2 3600+, and one of these little DFI boards).

I am surprised you guys haven't snatched up all those DFI boards yet







I think it's an amazing deal for the members of this club. I couldn't pass on it... that's for sure!

Time for some AMD action next to my three Intel rigs (fourth in progress... and another AMD rig is planned in the future, but that one won't qualify for this club..)

Looking forward to having you onboard there chozart. Sounds like a nice rig youll have there. Cant wait to see the outcome. Excellent choice in motherboard you wont be disapointed







I love mine.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Looking forward to having you onboard there chozart. Sounds like a nice rig youll have there. Cant wait to see the outcome. Excellent choice in motherboard you wont be disapointed







I love mine.

I bet! I had a DFI Infinity before (Intel 975X), and I have a DFI X38 waiting to be installed... And this puppy is in the mail. And for $85... who can pass on that??


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I bet! I had a DFI Infinity before (Intel 975X), and I have a DFI X38 waiting to be installed... And this puppy is in the mail. And for $85... who can pass on that??

Yeah I paid full price for mine, but I am not dissapointed. I dont know how the stock nb cooling is as I changed mine out as soon as I got it. The heatsink just looked to weak for me. I cant seem to get the board to post past 320 even with chipset vcore increases. I am still very happy with it never the less.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Yeah I paid full price for mine, but I am not dissapointed. I dont know how the stock nb cooling is as I changed mine out as soon as I got it. The heatsink just looked to week for me. I cant seem to get the board to post past 320 even with chipset vcore increases. I am still very happy with it never the less.

I ain't afraid of a little heat... nor voltage...









It's gonna be fun.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Great look at all the New Members we are attrating!


----------



## Anqt31

so Veedub, you recommend this board for my next build? Would that board, with a 5000BE, 2GB of Corsair DDR2 800, and a 4850 be a good combo?


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
so Veedub, you recommend this board for my next build? Would that board, with a 5000BE, 2GB of Corsair DDR2 800, and a 4850 be a good combo?

Excellent choice anqt, I love this board Ive booted at 320fsb as in laymans terms and sure I could rustle more out of it. Id say jump on it there good buddy. Id recommend looking into atleast ddr2 1000 ram, as Im pretty close to that with m oc. Im running 948 on the mem with this oc. Im looking to tweak some to see if I can get it closer to 1000 with as close of a oc. Good luck.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Excellent choice anqt, I love this board Ive booted at 320fsb as in laymans terms and sure I could rustle more out of it. Id say jump on it there good buddy. Id recommend looking into atleast ddr2 1000 ram, as Im pretty close to that with m oc. Im running 948 on the mem with this oc. Im looking to tweak some to see if I can get it closer to 1000 with as close of a oc. Good luck.

Did I hear fsb in an AMD thread? That's not laymans terms... that's illegal


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Oh wow! Look at this party goin'!









Keep it up, guys!

And G.O., I almost didn't recognize you! Love the avatar!


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Oh wow! Look at this party goin'!









Keep it up, guys!

And G.O., I almost didn't recognize you! Love the avatar!










lol like that? I thought it fitting being the Norse God and what not









Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Excellent choice anqt, I love this board Ive booted at 320*HT* as in laymans terms and sure I could rustle more out of it. Id say jump on it there good buddy. Id recommend looking into atleast ddr2 1000 ram, as Im pretty close to that with m oc. Im running 948 on the mem with this oc. Im looking to tweak some to see if I can get it closer to 1000 with as close of a oc. Good luck.


fixed


----------



## Anqt31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Excellent choice anqt, I love this board Ive booted at 320fsb as in laymans terms and sure I could rustle more out of it. Id say jump on it there good buddy. Id recommend looking into atleast ddr2 1000 ram, as Im pretty close to that with m oc. Im running 948 on the mem with this oc. Im looking to tweak some to see if I can get it closer to 1000 with as close of a oc. Good luck.

Would this OCZ memory be worth the money? If, so, my next build is going to be that DFI board, the OCZ ram, and a 5000BE, all inside an antec 300.


----------



## SmasherBasher

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=389662

Count me in


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anqt31*


Would this OCZ memory be worth the money? If, so, my next build is going to be that DFI board, the OCZ ram, and a 5000BE, all inside an antec 300.


The specs of that ram look good. I like the heatspreaders on them. I dont know much about that ram, but looks like it will work well with your proposed build. Good luck.

Welcome SmasherBasher, I will now add you to the roster.


----------



## SmasherBasher

i could get my numbers higher, but with my rig, its not worth the exra 15*c for 300mhz


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


i could get my numbers higher, but with my rig, its not worth the exra 15*c for 300mhz


Im sure you could push more than a extra 300 mhz out of that chip. What vcore do you need to run 2.5?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


i could get my numbers higher, but with my rig, its not worth the exra 15*c for 300mhz


Club Admin: 300 MHz is not going to bring temps up 15c


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Ive been PM The Duke about getting this an Offical Thread!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Club Admin: Ive been PM The Duke about getting this an Offical Thread!

Dont bother corry, you already know what we need to do to get this rolling. I am awaiting your help in doing so. Thanks.


----------



## winginit

.... update on my 3600+.... now slightly OC'ed and OCCT stable:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391419


----------



## lenzo

Recently ordered a new AMD A64 X2-5800+ 3.0G AM2 1M (89w) to replace his older X24000 Bris. This is the newer stepping, anyone here know anything about this cpu?
The Egg didn't have any Black Editions and the boys psu is too weak for a serious oc as well. The cpu also came with a game.

I'm still a939 user btw, and still happy.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
Would this OCZ memory be worth the money? If, so, my next build is going to be that DFI board, the OCZ ram, and a 5000BE, all inside an antec 300.

Those ram are made to be watercooled.







Think the XLC is the top of OCZ's product line.


----------



## CoolHeat

Do i pass http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386783


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to the club CoolHeat, I have added you to the roster.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


Those ram are made to be watercooled.







Think the XLC is the top of OCZ's product line.


Club Admin: Thats pretty cool, Watercooled RAM! Im going watercooled soon!


----------



## 21276

gladly!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=392321

EDIT: disabled cool n quiet, i think, higher speeds now on the link above


----------



## vwgti

Welcome Flatliner, you have been added to the roster. You may wanna post a cpu-z validation with cool and quiet disabled so the roster will reflect your real speeds.


----------



## 21276

i think i disabled it, i revalidated it and swapped the link in my original post


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
i think i disabled it, i revalidated it and swapped the link in my original post

Thanks, the roster has been updated.


----------



## vwgti

Well guys here I am working on 3.4, just a quick occt test to begin with then some tweaking to be done. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## who_me?

How's this?
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=393313

Can I join?







I love seeing 3.1 Ghz on there.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Add my new score of 3.27GHz Thats the Highest Stable i can get on my crappy 4400+! Will post my link in a min!


----------



## 21276

i plan on buying a bunch of water cooling stuff next weekend. how far should i expect to be able to push my 5200+? i dont have any experience overclocking CPU's, but i really want to when i have ample cooling.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


i plan on buying a bunch of water cooling stuff next weekend. how far should i expect to be able to push my 5200+? i dont have any experience overclocking CPU's, but i really want to when i have ample cooling.


No guarantees, but 3.1-3.2 you should be able to pull off stable. Any higher is a gamble, I am having serious issues trying to stabilize 3.4.


----------



## vwgti

Well guys 3.4 seems out of reach for me, but I just passed a occt auto run at 3380. I am going to run some benches before running a orthos priority 9 blend. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## winginit

veedub, please upgrade my 3600+.... now slightly OC'ed and OCCT stable:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391419

Thanks!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
veedub, please upgrade my 3600+.... now slightly OC'ed and OCCT stable:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391419

Thanks!

You have been updated


----------



## Anqt31

hey veedub & corry, what do you think of the x2 5800+? It's a 3.0Ghz chip, but from what I can tell, it's essentially a 5600+ with a higher multiplier and lower price tag, plus a higher wattage. Do you think it would be able to hit 4.0Ghz or higher? I think this processor could very possibly stand up to a E8400, except of course, for the lower cache.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anqt31* 
hey veedub & corry, what do you think of the x2 5800+? It's a 3.0Ghz chip, but from what I can tell, it's essentially a 5600+ with a higher multiplier and lower price tag, plus a higher wattage. Do you think it would be able to hit 4.0Ghz or higher? I think this processor could very possibly stand up to a E8400, except of course, for the lower cache.

I seriously dont think the 5800 would get much higher than a 5000, being around 3.3-3.5. It is still the same architecture, which seems to be stuck at a wall around 3.5 if your lucky to get it that high.

If you have the cash to buy and test, please feel free Id be interested to see the results. If you dont have money to throw around though Id stick with your be.


----------



## vwgti

Heres my latest guys, hope u approve, http://service.futuremark.com/result...Results.action


----------



## Kamikaze127

*Kamikaze127's first post to the AM2/AM2+ Club.*

Quote:



Hey guys, sorry for being late to the party, heres what I got:

Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393











*The legacy version of the club. I will be keeping it here. Post #220.*

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*

Well hi all, I was the happiest member of the Socket 939 Appreciation Club. So many great guys and so much info.

Well I decided to start the AM2/AM2+ club. In order to be apart of you will need a CPU-Z Validation. I hope this goes well, and serves many with the information they need.

I will add new members to the list as they are generated.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*

UNDER NEW MANAGMENT NOW! I took over *vwgti's* club because he didn't have the time for his PC now a days!


*Club Manager: Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393 & Sempron 3000+ @1608 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435718*

Founder: vwgti 6000+ @3400 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424392

Co Founder: Anqt31 5000+BE @3006 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386783

Retired Club Admin: CorryBasler 4400+ @3250 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=385109 
& 6000+ @3.691 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423257

*Club Signature Tag thanks to *CorryBasler

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center]:D [b][url="http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/355438-un-official-am2-am2-club.html"]Offical Member of the AM2/AM2+ Club[/url] [/b]:D[/center]

[/CODE]
*Correct post format to be added to the roster.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Hey guys, sorry for being late to the party, heres what I got:

Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393


*Optional -*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Hey guys, sorry for being late to the party, heres what I got:

Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393











*Official AM2/AM2+ Member List:*

Almighty15 5600+ @3151 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416206

al3x3y 5000+ @2600 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387358

AMDLUVR Phenom 9850BE @3013 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387366

Biohazed Phenom 9850BE @2500 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386762

bowman 6000+ @3229 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388706

budgetgamer 3600+ @2913 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387399

Busybaker 3800+ @ 2700 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414747

Chozart 3600+ @2472 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395541

Chranny BE2350 @3044 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=366347

CoolHeat 5200+ @3006 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386783

CravinR1 3600+ @2853 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387401

dark eternal knight Phenom 9850BE @2500 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=398502

default501x 6400+ @3429 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=377535

Deneb 4600+ @3413 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428012

die991 4400+ @3202 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388463

Dobbie 5000+ BE @3229 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431610

Droptone 4800+ @3134 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=407344

Dukman FX62 @3150 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402816

EricM9104 5000+ @2612 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435742

FaceCannon 5000+ @3215 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436036

fatty35 LE-1620 @ 2999 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414656

Fear of Dreams BE-2400 @2462 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415045

FireMarshallBill 5400+ @2814 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386581

Flatliner 5200+ @2611 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=392321

Fossil 5000+ @2612 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386566

Fox Smash 4600+ @2411 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401520

GameBoy 5600+ @ 3250 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418844

G-Byte 5000+ BE @ 3150 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=432219

GivingHope 5600+ @3216 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=443389

Goodboys 6000+ @ 3312 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416656

Gr3m1in 5200+ @2705 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435796

Gurr 3600+ @2697 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403084

iamthesponn phenom 9850BE @2844 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=390147

JEmmaB FX-62 @3125 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=371606

johnspack 5600+ @3302 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406803

Joki LE-1620 @3588 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403459
& 5000+ @3415 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=370016

Jprone Phenom 9850+ BE @3001 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444406

j_syk 6400+ @3150 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386611

Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393

karnak Phenom 9600+ @2530 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396251

KevinComputer 6000+ @3114 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436247

Lightning Scythe 5000+BE @2612 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405798

logan 4600+ @2850 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=411602

michinmuri 5200+ @2992 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444414

Nenkitsune BE-2400 @3105 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431197

noobdown 4800+ @3102 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314034
& 6000+ @3013 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396868
Phenom 8450+ @2415 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445223

PCMADD0CT0R 5400+ @ 3232 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425755

Poseiden 6400+ @ 3428 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441214

proptone 4800+ @ 3200 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420604

retro77 BE-2400 @ 2310 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420575

riko99 6000+ @3406 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405041

robbo2 6000+ @3300 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436610

Sasquatch in Space 6000+ @3332 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=332760

SerenityKill3r 5000+ @3200 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403477

ShopRat 5000+BE @3382 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400246

SilverFire 5000+BE @3001 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400025

sLowEnd 5000+ @ 3013 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416514

SmasherBasher 4200+ @2210 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=389662

Sn0m4n Phenom 8450+ @2604 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444230

Spartan8 5000+BE @3210 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396396

Swiftes 4400+ @2610 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404114

tatted taz 5600+ @3500 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314085

Techtrancer wein 6400+ @ 3810 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417896
& 4200+ @ 3707 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417922

The Chemist 4600+ @ 2410 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415019

the~faithless 5000+ BE @ 3223 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420871

thegaffney 4000+ @2976 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402457

The_Leetard179 4800+ @3003 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430086

ThePope 4600+ @2621 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411

timw4mail Phenom 9650+ @2659 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436993

toad12585 4600+ @3057 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=394094

TripleC 6000+ @3450 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=438153

Vegnagun666 4000+ @2816 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=440030

VinhDiezel 5000+ @3215 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388750

vis213 Phenom 9600BE @2650 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396417

Weeman! 5600+ @ 3190 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416512

winginit 5000+ BE @3153 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428102
& 3600+ @2476 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=434754

XxslashxX 4400+ @2766 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=410193

XXUNKNOWNXX BE-2400+ @2668 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445220

z1Method Phenom 9850BE @3000 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400848

10-10-08 Kamikaze127 takes ownership of the AM2/AM2+ Club.


----------



## vwgti

Welcome Kamikaze127, you have been added to the roster.


----------



## TripleC

AM2+ here









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395495









http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...creation/v.jpg









http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...reation/vv.jpg


----------



## vwgti

Welcome TripleC you have been added to the roster.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Just a suggestion, but the roster could be ordered by the highest clocking AM2 and AM2+s.


----------



## vwgti

Thanks for the suggestion, but I like the alphabetical aspect. Its not about viewing the highest oc, its a club roster list of members. I am trying to get my database thread running, which will be listed in platform, cpu, mobo etc with highest to lowest oc. Just no-one seems to want to post the information I require in that thread.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Welcome TripleC you have been added to the roster.


wait, i need to change a few things please edit if u can


----------



## Chozart

It's official:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395541

Not much of a CPU overclock yet... but hey, you've gotta love that DDR2 667 G.Skill running at DDR2 824 speeds


----------



## vwgti

Triplec your entry on the roster has been updated. Welcome to the club Chozart, and thanks for the official status.


----------



## karnak

Better late than never?

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396251


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to the club karnak, I have added you to the roster.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey all im glad we made the offical status! Hope that gets more members! Also vwgti on the list the last two members need a space between them! Hope this gets going now! And please go to our DataBase and fill out your info for us!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Club Admin: Hey all im glad we made the offical status! Hope that gets more members! Also vwgti on the list the last two members need a space between them! Hope this gets going now! And please go to our DataBase and fill out your info for us!


The last two are one member with two cpus, Im not all that good with the desighn aspect, sorry.


----------



## Spartan8

Glad to join









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396396


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey Spartan8 the Sig Tag is in the Thread somewere! I made it and posted it in the middle of the Thread so if you want it go find it!


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to the club Spartan8, you have been added to the roster.

In addition I have added a link to the op of the database thread I am trying to get started with our stable ocs, we need a lot of info from you all but just think how all this hard work will benefit others.

So please all help us all out, and lets get the database rolling.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin:* Hey all new members the Sig tag is on page 9 and its the top post! Good Luck!*


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey vwgti does my OC have to be Prime95 stable or use windows stable? I can run a 3.27GHz stable in Prime95 for like 30 min! But games and Windows run graet with that extra 0.02 can get you a Link in a hour or so, have to go and get it back up there, im runing at 3 GHz at the momment becasue my computer is getting hot with haveing the AC turned down on low! Just thought id ask!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Club Admin: Hey vwgti does my OC have to be Prime95 stable or use windows stable? I can run a 3.27GHz stable in Prime95 for like 30 min! But games and Windows run graet with that extra 0.02 can get you a Link in a hour or so, have to go and get it back up there, im runing at 3 GHz at the momment becasue my computer is getting hot with haveing the AC turned down on low! Just thought id ask!


For the club thread here, you just have to be able to post a validation link. For the database thread it has to be at a minimum of 6-8 hrs prime or orthos stable. I prefer 12 but will accept the latter.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


For the club thread here, you just have to be able to post a validation link. For the database thread it has to be at a minimum of 6-8 hrs prime or orthos stable. I prefer 12 but will accept the latter.


ok thank you and heres you Founder Sig Tag!

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
 [CENTER]:D [B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/355438-un-official-am2-am2-club.html"]Offical Founder of the AM2/AM2+ Club[/URL] [/B]:D[/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## vwgti

Thanks for all your stellar help Admin much appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Spartan8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Club Admin:* Hey all new members the Sig tag is on page 9 and its the top post! Good Luck!*


Awesome thanks


----------



## vis213

add me on for my 9600BE @ 2.65









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396417

is p95 okay for the OC database? I'm having trouble getting orthos working


----------



## vwgti

Welcome vis213, yes p95 is acceptable for the database thread. Thanks for your submission. You have been added to the roster.


----------



## noobdown

can i use a ss of cpu-z with my old cpu?

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314034
just swaped the 4800 for the 6000. cpu is at stock.


----------



## vwgti

I would prefer a validation, as its easier to link to. But will accept a ss for the time being.


----------



## noobdown

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396868


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Im going to get a 5600+ or a 6000+ next week or so! Hope to get my 3DMark06 scores up from 10k! So i will have a new link for the club and Database!


----------



## vwgti

I have a 6000+ lighned up, it has hit just over 3.5 by the previous owner. If it clocks well this 5000+ be might be up for grabs.


----------



## Vegnagun

Currently running at stock speed 2.1ghz but testing at 1.2 vcore. I'll keep you posted xD


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Currently running at stock speed 2.1ghz but testing at 1.2 vcore. I'll keep you posted xD


Thanks for the update, Im curious to see how low you can go, and a orthos blend priority 9 of atleast 8 hrs would best prove stability at such a low voltage. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks for the update, Im curious to see how low you can go, and a orthos blend priority 9 of atleast 8 hrs would best prove stability at such a low voltage. Keep up the good work.


hehe we shall see


----------



## Vegnagun

Blend over small ffts?


----------



## vwgti

Yes blend, as it stresses both the cpu and ram/ sub components. Remember these amds have the imc (integrated memory controller) on the die, and thus they feed from the same volts the cpu does. In turn a blend test will stress the imc aswell as the cpu, but make sure its priority 9, I accept nothing less as proof.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Yes blend, as it stresses both the cpu and ram/ sub components. Remember these amds have the imc (integrated memory controller) on the die, and thus they feed from the same volts the cpu does. In turn a blend test will stress the imc aswell as the cpu, but make sure its priority 9, I accept nothing less as proof.


edit nvm found it!. Running priority 9 blend test.. using both cores about about 3gb of ram lol

What's the difference in priority?


----------



## vwgti

Yeah it will only use what ram is available. I look forward to the screenshots when youre done. That is a crazy low voltage. Thanks for your testing and soon to be results.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Yeah it will only use what ram is available. I look forward to the screenshots when youre done. That is a crazy low voltage. Thanks for your testing and soon to be results.


Def. I kicked the games off my compy so i figured i'd turn off my overclocks.. Then I figured i'd undervolt to keep the temps down even more


----------



## Vegnagun

8 hours in


----------



## Vegnagun

going steady at 8h31m I'm gonna stop it now so i can use my computer!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: WoW thats geat! ^^


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Club Admin: WoW thats geat! ^^


Hehe thanks. My computer is well on its way to being a media box xD


----------



## vwgti

Nice work vegnagun, that is well impressive.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Nice work vegnagun, that is well impressive.


Club Admin: I know thats cool in both ways


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: All you M2N32-SLI and M2N-SLI owners join my club at the following link!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html


----------



## toad12585

toad12585 here,

Currently sitting at just above 3 ghz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=394094


----------



## CorryBasler

Hey Welcome Toad! vwgti will add you soon! The Sig Tag is on Pg 9 at the top!


----------



## Vegnagun

Hehe. I think its cool too







Glad to be a part of the club!!


----------



## iamthespoon

9850BE @ 2.844
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=390147


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey Welcome iamthespoon vwgti will add you shortly!


----------



## vwgti

Sorry for my absence guys, but I want to wish a warm welcome to all the new members here. I am just away to update the roster.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey guys just bought a AMD 6000+ from the Egg 10min ago and i will post my OC when i get it!


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Phenom X4 9850 Black

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=398502


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin:Welcome to the club dark eternal knight! vwgti will get you added as soon as possible!


----------



## SilverFire

I'd like to join:
(I have been poking around a bit before I joined the forum...what can I say?)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=398786


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverFire* 
I'd like to join:
(I have been poking around a bit before I joined the forum...what can I say?)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=398786

Welcome to the club, I will add you to the roster, but first please disable cool and quiet in your bios then do a cpuz validation. This way I can add yo running at your true speed.


----------



## CorryBasler

Yeah that CAQ is nice to the temps but its only running at a slower speed so your CPU-z readings will be low!


----------



## Swiftes

Please can i join, i have a Athlon 64 x2 4400+ G2 Brisbane 1MB cache
when my 8800GT comes i hope to get an o/c of 3.0Ghz (ambitious)


----------



## The Master Chief

Count me in.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Please can i join, i have a Athlon 64 x2 4400+ G2 Brisbane 1MB cache
when my 8800GT comes i hope to get an o/c of 3.0Ghz (ambitious)


Quote:

The Master Chief Count me in.
Your both more than welcome to join, but I need a validation link please guys. Welcome dark eternal knight, I will add to you th the roster.


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Yep you need a Validation link to join quys!


----------



## vwgti

Well I got 3.4 stable, with crazy vcore. Well its not stable in my eyes, just semi, as it was only a 30min run.


----------



## ShopRat

I'd like to join =) My Validation is in my siggie =)


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShopRat* 
I'd like to join =) My Validation is in my siggie =)

thats one hell of an oc!


----------



## SilverFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Welcome to the club, I will add you to the roster, but first please disable cool and quiet in your bios then do a cpuz validation. This way I can add yo running at your true speed.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400025

There we go...I had some fun tweaking the multiplier a bit.


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to ShopRat and welcome again to SilverFire, I have added both of you to the roster.


----------



## Swiftes

I will upload a validation link when my new psu arrives later on, do i just run cpu-z and upload my screenshot etc to that valid.secret site thing?
I am not really sure :S


----------



## ShopRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
thats one hell of an oc!









Heh, What can I say, I love making things go faster then they're supposed to ^_^ And I'm more then willing to help anyone get the same results I got, Hardware willing









And thank you for adding me to the group! I hope I can attribute something









@ Swifties:

Yup, you run CPU-z, then go to the "about" tab, click the "Validation" button on the bottom, You'll save a file, Upload it when they ask for it. Then you'll go to the page they make for you. When you get there, on the top left of your screen you'll see a yellow box with a number in it. Copy that, and paste it in the "Id" Box back in CPUZ, And that'll add validation to the website.

Thats about it ^_^


----------



## ShopRat

I have updated My Validation link. I don't know If you update them on the front page or not, but I thought I'd let you know. =)


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey all new Members the Sig Tag is on the 9'th page at the top! It was created by Me!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Hey vwgti i got a new link for you with my new CPU! Keep the old link and add this own too beacuse that chip is still runing in another system i own! This OC is on stock Voltage and Stock Cooling (Better then my Zalman 9500!







) Will post my link to a higher OC when i get time! This OC took me 5 min and a 4 hour Prime95!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400255


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Club Admin: Hey vwgti i got a new link for you with my new CPU! Keep the old link and add this own too beacuse that chip is still runing in another system i own! This OC is on stock Voltage and Stock Cooling (Better then my Zalman 9500!







) Will post my link to a higher OC when i get time! This OC took me 5 min and a 4 hour Prime95!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400255

whats you temps/vcore and how long did you test the stabality for?


----------



## z1Method

Mind if i join?

Phenom x4 9850BE
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400848


----------



## vwgti

Welcome z1Method, very nice overclock on that phenom. Shoprat and admin you have both been updated. Corry Id like to see a screenie of that oc stable for 8hrs orthos priority 9.


----------



## z1Method

I doubt it would go any further than this. Anything else i get BSOD or it freezes on me when running prime95 or orthos.


----------



## Swiftes

Here is a screenshot of my x2 4400+, running at 2.4ghz, once i finish installing bf2142 i will go for a 2.6ghz, but all looks good temps are:









44c idle
55 at 100% load
and my validation link is:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401140


----------



## Fox_Smash

i have a Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2 mobo(supports phenoms) and a X2 4600+ windsor @ stock speed,can i join? 
oh btw this is on my secondary rig.


----------



## vwgti

@ swiftes and fox smash. youre both welcome to join, but I will need a cpuz validation link to add you both to the roster.

To everyone else in club, I just installed my 6000+, Im away to play around with some overclocking so expect some results soon.


----------



## z1Method

overclocked my memory to run at 1066.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401488


----------



## vwgti

Nice overclock on that 800 ram z1Method, what voltage are you pumping through them?

As far as my ocing adventure, not good, this is all Ive wrangled stable so far in first screenshot, the second asuperpi at my stable settings, and the last a pi run at what I can boot at.


----------



## Fox_Smash

There you go: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401520


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash*


There you go: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401520


Welcome to the club, you have been added to the roster.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Welcome to the club, you have been added to the roster.

thank you very much sir.


----------



## opty165

I'll post up my cpu-z screen tomarrow! my system is finally ready to be booted up and get windows installed..........once my hard drive gets here tomarrow


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
I'll post up my cpu-z screen tomarrow! my system is finally ready to be booted up and get windows installed..........once my hard drive gets here tomarrow

Ill need a validation link to add you to the roster.

@ Fox Smash, you are very welcome


----------



## toad12585

So, is this club a club for seeking advice, or is it merely an add-on for our sig bars? I'm not trying to be offensive and if it comes off that way my apologies, just wondering the extent of this thread.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toad12585* 
So, is this club a club for seeking advice, or is it merely an add-on for our sig bars? I'm not trying to be offensive and if it comes off that way my apologies, just wondering the extent of this thread.

Well I have hoped for it to be a club, a place to talk about our ocs and how we have got them stable. I hoped this be a place to be filled of useful information, with many screenshots of our sucess. So far I have been the only one giving information in hope to help to others.

On that note, heres the best I can rustle occt 1hr stable, took a lot of vcore, but this all this chip has.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


@ swiftes and fox smash. youre both welcome to join, but I will need a cpuz validation link to add you both to the roster.

To everyone else in club, I just installed my 6000+, Im away to play around with some overclocking so expect some results soon.


My validation link was at the bottom of my previous post, but here it is again:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401140


----------



## Swiftes

Oh dear, the link went AWOL








Here is another one:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401386(cpu @ stock speeds ftm, any ideas why i get BSOD when i am at 215Mhz FSB, 1.312V, 11.5x?)


----------



## z1Method

Did some more stability tests after i overclocked memory from 800 to 1066. Underload the highest the cpu temp got was 49.5 C, idle around 35-36 C. And i have screenshot of stability test in overdrive. I didn't use overdrive to overclock i used bios though, just overdrive to run stability test.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


whats you temps/vcore and how long did you test the stabality for?


um a 30C idle now the AC5 set in and a 61C load! 1.4 v-core! ONLY 4 hours stable becasue my PSU is craping out and droped to 10.45v on the 12v rail during the stablity test and shut the PC off!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Here is a screenshot of my x2 4400+, running at 2.4ghz, once i finish installing bf2142 i will go for a 2.6ghz, but all looks good temps are:









44c idle
55 at 100% load
and my validation link is:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401140

I think that CPU will go to at least 3GHz! Thats the CPU i had before this new 6000+ and it ran at 3.27Ghz easy! I have an increadible AMD Overclocking MoBo also though!


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


I think that CPU will go to at least 3GHz! Thats the CPU i had before this new 6000+ and it ran at 3.27Ghz easy! I have an increadible AMD Overclocking MoBo also though!


Well i hope so, been having real trouble getting good decent results.

But, i got 2.53Ghz, 220Mhz FSBx 11.5 MP, 1.3V.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402366
What should i try now?


----------



## z1Method

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Nice overclock on that 800 ram z1Method, what voltage are you pumping through them?

As far as my ocing adventure, not good, this is all Ive wrangled stable so far in first screenshot, the second asuperpi at my stable settings, and the last a pi run at what I can boot at.


Only 2 volts


----------



## Dukman

Okay, sign me up please.

There is still more work to be done here. But so far the CPU OC is rock solid.

Requested Linkage: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402816


----------



## thegaffney

Me too









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402457


----------



## thr33niL

Well I checked back into Overclock.net after about a 6 month sabbatical to see about upgrading my video card. Naturally after getting the upgrade bug... I'm building a whole new system.










Parts are ordered and are as follows:

Code:



Code:


Phenom 9950 BE
VisionTek HD 4870
mushkin XP 4GB Ascent (2X2GB) DDR2 1066
WD 500GB AAKS (OS)
WD 640GB AAKS (Storage)
PC P&C 1000W 1KW-SR PS
LG Blu-Ray SATA Drive
Lian Li PC-V1000BPLUSII 
Vista Home Premium x64

Still missing a motherboard. Waiting on the Asus M3A79-T. I can drool over these boxes until then I guess.

Sad to leave the s939 behind. Been running that socket for-ev-er.


----------



## Gurr

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403084

Add me please. (hopefully I'll get it higher. Need to figure out how I'm gonna cool the mosfets though, they're to hot to touch after loading the CPU)


----------



## Spartan8

Hey thr33niL you have the same Antec case as me! LOL

Great functional case but I'm looking at the Antec 1200.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spartan8* 
Hey thr33niL you have the same Antec case as me! LOL

Great functional case but I'm looking at the Antec 1200.

Things a tank isn't it!

I had it in my garage forever. The build thats in it now was almost slated for a TJ07 case. I just couldn't bring myself to drop the money on that spendy a case.

So I figured.. What the hell. I dusted this old thing off and rattle canned it with a textured flat black. Put like 3-4 coats on. I put two blow-holes in the top and a intake fan over the graphics card (all 120mmx35mm). It came out pretty good.

But alas.. I going to go with the new windowed Lian Li v1000PlusII for my AM2+ job. That thing was too gorgeous to pass up.


----------



## Joki

Hey guys! Add me to please









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403459 - 3588MHz :O








and
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=370016


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Hey guys,

Add me, http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403477

5000+ X2 BE 3.2Ghz at 1.42vCore


----------



## vwgti

Hello and welcome to all the new members, I will add you all to the roster tomorrow evening, just got in from a long ****, and am extremely tired.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Well i hope so, been having real trouble getting good decent results.

But, i got 2.53Ghz, 220Mhz FSBx 11.5 MP, 1.3V.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402366
What should i try now?

But i was runing like 1.55v through that poor little 65nm chip on air cooling (Zalman 9500)


----------



## Swiftes

Well my motherboard limits cpu voltage to 1.3v? Teh Suck!
I got 2.6Ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404114


----------



## CorryBasler

I could push this AMD 6000+ more if i could pump more voltage! 1.63v gets 3.45Ghz stable in Prime95 with stock cooling at 66C Load!


----------



## vwgti

Welcome Swiftes, the roster has now been updated with all the new members.


----------



## Joki

Just hit the 3600MHz stable for about one hour in orthos before errors







vcore 1.5
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404700


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joki*


Just hit the 3600MHz stable for about one hour in orthos before errors







vcore 1.5
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404700 










Sweet!


----------



## CorryBasler

I can get to 3.7GHz on this AMD 6000+ very unstable! I was going to get a CPU-z link but it kep BSOD during validation!


----------



## CorryBasler

Hey Vwgti look at your rig specs! It says CPU Stock: 2.6 Ghz! That was for your old 5000BE you got a 3GHz Stock now! Also how do you like that PC P&C Silencer Quad PSU? Im ordering that or a Coarsir 750TX today!


----------



## Joki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
I can get to 3.7GHz on this AMD 6000+ very unstable! I was going to get a CPU-z link but it kep BSOD during validation!

Oo nice







Maybe should try a suicide run and se if i can hit 3700-3800 ^^

Problem is my mobo dont like going over 300htt :/


----------



## CorryBasler

Today is a landmark moment! With 1.65v the AMD 6000+ hit 3.8GHz! Crashed when i was copying the link after the validation!


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

AM2 X2 4200+ * 3.41 Ghz @ 1.472V * G2 Brisbane * CAABG 0805BAA * WaKÃ¼ @ 42Â°C * with HS * Techtrancer_WienLink



AM2 X2 6400+ * 3,62 Ghz @ 1,568V * F3 Winsor * CCB8F 0809 BPMW * WaKÃ¼ @ 44Â°C * without HS * Techtrancer_Wien Link


----------



## Vegnagun

WOW i didn't know the 6K X2's got so high


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

here is an SuperPi1M, everest benchmark, Nuclearus and cinebench of the X2 6400+ @ 3670mhz , 612mhz CL5


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


WOW i didn't know the 6K X2's got so high










Neither did I







. Seems like with some decent liquid cooling it could hit 4GHz.


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

4ghz is to much for liqid cooling @ prime.

with dry ice ore so it is no problem to hit 4000ghz @ prime


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Neither did I







. Seems like with some decent liquid cooling it could hit 4GHz.


Pretty cool


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

does anybody want to have my X2 6400+ @ 3,62Ghz ?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techtrancer_Wien*


does anybody want to have my X2 6400+ @ 3,62Ghz ?


*HAVE*? Sure I'll take it


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

yes i wil sell the cpu. are you interested?


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


*HAVE*? Sure I'll take it


Lol.. Good times.

Anyone else have outrageous 6000+/6400+ oc's?


----------



## CorryBasler

Im getting my Corsiar 750TX tomarrow so i should get a higher OC becasue my current PSU only pushes 11.07v Idle!


----------



## vwgti

Techtrancer Wien, awesome overclocks man, you wouldnt have any cpuz validation links so I can add you to the roster?

Hey guys, I just got my phenom today, unfortunately wont have anytime to install till possibly over the weekend or next week. Ill keep you all posted on my overclocking.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Techtrancer Wien, awesome overclocks man, you wouldnt have any cpuz validation links so I can add you to the roster?

Hey guys, I just got my phenom today, unfortunately wont have anytime to install till possibly over the weekend or next week. Ill keep you all posted on my overclocking.


Sweet when did you get the phenom? Also didn't you just get the 6000+ are you not happy with it?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Techtrancer Wien, awesome overclocks man, you wouldnt have any cpuz validation links so I can add you to the roster?

Hey guys, I just got my phenom today, unfortunately wont have anytime to install till possibly over the weekend or next week. Ill keep you all posted on my overclocking.


Sweet when did you get the phenom? Also didn't you just get the 6000+ are you not happy with it?









EDIT: Look at my Rep! 36 Unique but only 28 REP? Was 101 REP last night and it droped?


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Sweet when did you get the phenom? Also didn't you just get the 6000+ are you not happy with it?









EDIT: Look at my Rep! 36 Unique but only 28 REP? Was 101 REP last night and it droped?











that is weird









on topic: my RMA'd psu gets back tomorrow,







, so i can finally get my new motherboard all hooked up and watercooling and then OC the crap out of my CPU. will post screenies asap


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405798

hook me up

also if u can take a look here i cud use sum advice
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/25...ml#post4422093


----------



## riko99

I'm In 6000+ oc'd to 3.4 was stable but too hot this summer so i brought it back down to stock until i either wc or its winter 
Validation
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405041


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Sweet when did you get the phenom? Also didn't you just get the 6000+ are you not happy with it?










Nothing wrong with the 6000+, but I put my 5000+BE up for sale, and got offered a trade of a phenom for my BE + cash and I accepted.

Welcome new members you have been added to the roster.


----------



## Higgins

im in









On my laptop now but will post a CPUz validation when i get home from florida


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


im in









On my laptop now but will post a CPUz validation when i get home from florida










Welcome, Ill add you as soon as I get that validation link. Enjoy the rest of your vacation I presume.


----------



## Vegnagun

Testing a new OC with Blend priority 9







not a big jump but my ram has a little higher frequency and the timimgs are 5 5 5 15 instead of 5 6 5 15. not a big change but the other test was done with small ffts

Orthos is 'man-handling' my machine right now


----------



## johsnpack

Another windsor to add:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406803


----------



## Vegnagun

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406827

Wasn't sure if i needed to orthos such a small bump up but i did


----------



## vwgti

johsnpack welcome to the club I shall add you to the roster.

Vegnagun666, great work on the oc man, I shall update the roster


----------



## Droptone

Hello

Had the system for a long time now. 24/7 stable on 1.375 volt
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=407344
Could get it higher but i am happy for now.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Nothing wrong with the 6000+, but I put my 5000+BE up for sale, and got offered a trade of a phenom for my BE + cash and I accepted.

Welcome new members you have been added to the roster.

What kind of idiot would give you a Phenom for a AMD 5000+ BE? That BE is like $79.99 New and the Cheapest Phenom is like $135 (Tricore and $195 for a quad)


----------



## XxslashxX

hi

new here lol how do i join this club

thank you


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxslashxX*


hi

new here lol how do i join this club

thank you


Hi and welcome to ocn, hope you enjoy youre stay. You just need to post a cpu-z validation link and I will add you to the roster.

Hey everyone, I will be installing my phenom 9500 tomorrow and just wanted any advice and tips from the phenom users on overclocking. Mainly what will I be encountering differently to overclocking a x2?


----------



## vwgti

Thanks for all the helpful hints and tips guys, there really gonna help me now the quad is installed!!!!1


----------



## CorryBasler

You got the quad installed today? Is it much of an upgrade from the 6000+? Phenoms OC like crap!

I don't seen to be liked to much on OCN! Ive got almost 1,300 POst now and i only got like 29 REP and 36 Unique REP? Don't know why the Unique REP is higher then my REP just weird!


----------



## vwgti

Hey corry, the phenom is a right turd, outperforms the 6000 clock for clock, but not being able to push it past 2.4, I am returning to my 6000 for the better performance.


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


You got the quad installed today? Is it much of an upgrade from the 6000+? *Phenoms OC like crap! *

I don't seen to be liked to much on OCN! Ive got almost 1,300 POst now and i only got like 29 REP and 36 Unique REP? Don't know why the Unique REP is higher then my REP just weird!


Only if you don't have the right board... try a 790GX/SB750.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


Only if you don't have the right board... try a 790GX/SB750.


Whats you OC? Th Max ive seen on a Phenom 9950 is like 3.2Ghz stable and like 3.5Ghz Suicide Run!


----------



## CorryBasler

Does any one know the stock chipset voltages on the M2N32-SLI?


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

does enybody wants to bye an X2 6400+ @ 3620Mhz ore an X2 6000+ EE @ 3500Mhz?

i want to sell this two CPUÂ´s and 2 x 1gb DDR2 with Micron D9GKX


----------



## XxslashxX

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=410193


----------



## vwgti

Welcome to the club XxslashxX, I have added you to the roster.

Corry Im unfamiliar on stock chipset voltages for your board, does asus pcprobe show voltages for the chipset?


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

*8 x 1gb Crucial Ballistix CL3 Edition PC2-5300U (Micron D9GMH)*


----------



## Droptone

Why did you not add me?.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droptone* 
Why did you not add me?.

probably busy. You'll get there soon


----------



## logan

I've been lacking a validation until now.

I'm In

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=411602


----------



## XxslashxX

hi (vwgti)

i dont think the pc probe does have voltages of the chip set. well i cant find them anyway. also ive seen ppl with "Offical member of the AM2/AM2+ Club" in there sig how do i get this in my sig.

thankz


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

does anybody want to bye micron D9GMH ? i sell 2 kits!

2 x 1 gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC2-6400U (Micron D9GMH) | 562Mhz @ CL4 | 600-610 @ CL5

2 x 1gb Crucial 10th Annyversary (CL3) PC2-5300U (Micron D9GMH Handpicked ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxslashxX*


hi (vwgti)

i dont think the pc probe does have voltages of the chip set. well i cant find them anyway. also ive seen ppl with "Offical member of the AM2/AM2+ Club" in there sig how do i get this in my sig.

thankz


Go here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...m2-club-9.html and copy and paste the php code into the sig via usercp.

Logan and droptone I shall add you now.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxslashxX* 
hi (vwgti)

i dont think the pc probe does have voltages of the chip set. well i cant find them anyway. also ive seen ppl with "Offical member of the AM2/AM2+ Club" in there sig how do i get this in my sig.

thankz

I made it its the first post on page 9!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Welcome to the club XxslashxX, I have added you to the roster.

Corry Im unfamiliar on stock chipset voltages for your board, does asus pcprobe show voltages for the chipset?

NO pcprobe not tell me!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Oh hi, guys. I'm doing a bit of crossposting, but yeah.

I was a 939-er, but my 939 rig decided to die (RIP) last night, and I've been unable to fix it. I've taken that opportunity to go ahead and order some new parts for an AM2 rig!

The new stuff that I ordered is as follows: (and don't worry, no Intel for me!)
- AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ Black Edition (Brisbane)
- MSI K9A2 Platinum AMD790FX
- 2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2 1000
- Seagate 500GB SATA 3.0GB/s (to add to my other two, making RAID5)
- Lite-On SATA DVD-RW w/ Lightscribe (Cus I got fed up with IDE cables, matches other one, too)
- Scythe Andy CPU Cooler

Equipment I'm re-using:
- Coolermaster Centurion 590
- Corsair VX550W PSU
- 2x 500GB Seagate SATA HD's
- Lite-On SATA DVD-RW w/ Lightscribe

My sigrig is now updated to reflect the new goodies.


----------



## vis213

psst this is pinoyxpryde off dfdubs. shoulda looked at my thread on there and bought my k9a2


----------



## moins

My 5400+ black edition just arrived and I'll upload a validation or at least a screeny of cpuz + stability test as soon as I've found my max stable oc.









Right now I'm at 3.2ghz and testing stability without having messed with the vcore... or any other settings.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vis213* 
psst this is pinoyxpryde off dfdubs. shoulda looked at my thread on there and bought my k9a2

















I didn't see! Also, hi!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Welcome all new members!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Club Admin: Welcome all new members!


----------



## CorryBasler

Club Admin: Any Members that want a Sig Tag its on Page 9! (I Made the Offical Sig Tag for vwgti)


----------



## madmac

I want to join... [email protected]


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmac*


I want to join... [email protected]


You need a CPU-Z Validation link to join!


----------



## madmac

Siap!!


----------



## vwgti

Hey madmac, all I need is a cpu-z validation to add you to the club.

Xyro TR1, nice looking build, looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## madmac

Okay i'll validate my comp first, i'll be right back... thanx...


----------



## madmac

Okay,i'll validate my comp first...Thanx...I'll be right back


----------



## vwgti

Is there any questions you have madmac? I will be more than willing to give any advice I can.


----------



## madmac

No im okay i just can't connect to internet from my computer now may be in d next couples of day,i'm online from my cellphone now hehehehe...Thanx anyway...


----------



## CorryBasler

Welcome to the club madmac, if you post the Validation link!


----------



## CorryBasler

I have a new validation linky for you vwgti to add for me! 3.53Ghz Stable 1 hour and 1008 Mhz RAM! Its not wanting to sumit it to the website! Will post back when i get it to post!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
I have a new validation linky for you vwgti to add for me! 3.53Ghz Stable 1 hour and 1008 Mhz RAM! Its not wanting to sumit it to the website! Will post back when i get it to post!

damn man


----------



## Xyro TR1

Well, I failed pretty hard. I misread my mobo's specs, and thought it supported RAID5. I have three HD's, and I want redundancy AND speed, so I figured RAID5 was the best way to go. Unfortunately, to get that, I now must buy another hard drive. Until then, my newly-assembled computer is just a heavy space-taking device in my room.

I'll post up when I get the thing assembled, and then some good OCing will take place.


----------



## moins

Raid5 with mobo raid controller can be slower than one single hd anyway...


----------



## cquinndesign

<---am2


----------



## busybaker

Hi, I would like to join aswell, heres my cpu-z http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414747. Thanks.


----------



## AtiViVo

Hey folks, I have several questions about the AM2/AM3 sockets, hope somebody can help. My mobo (from the signature, ASUS M2N32) with new BIOS versions supports Phenom quadcores requiring AM2+, even though without HTv3 , and DDR2 with speed up to 1066mhz. So, I was wondering, when the 40nm Phenoms come out should I get the AM3 socket (which is backwards compatible) or the AM2+ ? Could the mobo support DDR3 with newer BIOS?
If it doesn't and I'm better off with AM2+ what is the better memory config for the quad - 4GB of DDR2 800mhz or 2GB 1066mhz (under Win XP)?


----------



## logan

Nope, sorry, DDR2 and DDR3 arent compatible in the least. DDR3 isn't just faster DDR2, its designed different, so BIOS update wont help on that.

Good luck


----------



## The Chemist

Hi everybody,

My AMD X2 4600+ looks harder to overclock than expected! I suspect that my stock fan does not help me much. As you'll be able to see, my CPU temp is high even in stock setting. Is there anything i've missed?

The Chemist 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415019


----------



## Fear_Of_Dreams

Im rolling on a M2N-MX board still right now so i cant overclock on this board but i have an M3A coming in the mail hopefully it will let me at least run 2.8ghz.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415045


----------



## CorryBasler

Welcome to the club!


----------



## smokysmoke

AMD FOR LIFE!!!! i got Gigabyte 780g mobo witch im REALLY happy with and X3 Phenom 8650 witch is also good. nothing LESS - INTEL SUCKS! -


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Chemist*


Hi everybody,

My AMD X2 4600+ looks harder to overclock than expected! I suspect that my stock fan does not help me much. As you'll be able to see, my CPU temp is high even in stock setting. Is there anything i've missed?

The Chemist 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415019



you have an old winsor. it ist an F2. you need a F3 ore an G2 for high clocks


----------



## Xyro TR1

Hmm... I'm a little wary of OCing my 5400+BE, just because I can't see my core temps! Is there a max safe temp that I should go off of on my Mobo sensor? Are they different? I always noticed a fairly large difference on my old rig between the core temp and the mobo sensor...


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Hmm... I'm a little wary of OCing my 5400+BE, just because I can't see my core temps! Is there a max safe temp that I should go off of on my Mobo sensor? Are they different? I always noticed a fairly large difference on my old rig between the core temp and the mobo sensor...


Thats a 65nm Brisbane isn't it? The 65nm Brisbanes max at 1.5v and 55C Temps! Use Realtemp, Coretemp, HWMoniter (Works the best)! And then OC that puppy! They do like 3.3-3.4GHz and are still safe!


----------



## almighty15

This is my first ever attempt at overclocking, orthos testing for 4hrs and she's as stable as a gymnast









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416206


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Thats a 65nm Brisbane isn't it? The 65nm Brisbanes max at 1.5v and 55C Temps! Use Realtemp, Coretemp, HWMoniter (Works the best)! And then OC that puppy! They do like 3.3-3.4GHz and are still safe!

Yeah. Question is: since I can't see my core temp, is that 55C a representation of the mobo temp sensor?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
Yeah. Question is: since I can't see my core temp, is that 55C a representation of the mobo temp sensor?

Try Everest Ultimate or HWMoniter! That seemed to work best for my old 4400+ 65nm Brisbane!


----------



## Weeman!

OMG OMG me me !!!!


----------



## sLowEnd

My CPUZ is in my sig


----------



## 21276

Xyro TR1, how well does your VX550W handle that system? just curious to see how much stuff i can throw at it in my pc before i see any problems.


----------



## Goodboys

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416656
After some hours of testing this is what im happy with


----------



## Fear_Of_Dreams

On my new board:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416821

Im all about fsb (even though AMD does use that anymore they still call it that lol) 360mhz!

And 3.1ghz pi:


----------



## CorryBasler

Hey vwgti i might have the best AMD OC on AIR! 3.64Ghz Stable 1.55V and its runing 1040Mhz Ram! heres the link http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416854 please update the link for my 6000+!


----------



## Droptone

Nice OC.


----------



## Vegnagun

I hit 2.6ghz on 1.250vcore. stock is like 1.3







I can validate if needed


----------



## Fear_Of_Dreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


I hit 2.6ghz on 1.250vcore. stock is like 1.3







I can validate if needed


I run 1v at stock 2.3ghz on my X2. I OC just to show it off but i always return it to stock after running test.

I killed my last X2 from OCing the hell outta it and i dont wanna do that to this one lol. I murdered it but it was good OCer.


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

*X2 6400+ (F3) @ 3810 Mhz *http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417896

*X2 4200+ (G2) @ 3707 Mhz *http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417922


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Xyro TR1, how well does your VX550W handle that system? just curious to see how much stuff i can throw at it in my pc before i see any problems.


Under load, it uses less than 300W. I've got plenty of room!!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Try Everest Ultimate or HWMoniter! That seemed to work best for my old 4400+ 65nm Brisbane!


I've tried both, both report my core temps incorrectly.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I've tried both, both report my core temps incorrectly.










How are you sure? Whats the temps its reading?


----------



## GameBoy

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418844

1.400v 8 hours Prime stable.

failed validation... why -.-

EDIT: closing easytune fixed the failed validation


----------



## timw4mail

My validation is in my signature, I'd like to join


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


How are you sure? Whats the temps its reading?


Far below ambient. Like, as we speak, it says it's at 11C/13C (51F/55F). In my room, it's, wow, 84F. Warmer than I thought...


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Far below ambient. Like, as we speak, it says it's at 11C/13C (51F/55F). In my room, it's, wow, 84F. Warmer than I thought...


My 4400+ Idled at 20C with Zalman 9500 1.55V 3.27Ghz Stable an it felt like the reading was right so i got a Laser Temp gun and shinned it on the Base of the Zalman and it read 16C so that 20C seems right!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techtrancer_Wien*


*X2 6400+ (F3) @ 3810 Mhz *http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417896

*X2 4200+ (G2) @ 3707 Mhz *http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417922


Suicide runs? Or did you actually manage to somehow get those stable?


----------



## Shift.

I want to join.


----------



## fatty35

Hey guys I would like to join this cool club 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414656


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


I want to join.










Club Admin: Thats great but you need a CPU-Z Validation link like everyone else!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatty35*


Hey guys I would like to join this cool club 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414656


Thats great welcome to the club!


----------



## Vegnagun

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420104


----------



## retro77

Hello, here is my validation...no OCing yet:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420575


----------



## Droptone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *retro77* 
Hello, here is my validation...no OCing yet:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420575

That should OC nicely, Interested in what you get out off it


----------



## Droptone

An update on my clocks
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420604


----------



## Enigma8750

I want to join. What do I need to do. I m still kinda new on this site.


----------



## Enigma8750

Got a 9950 coming in WED. Will keep you guy's updated with the numbers


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien




----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I want to join. What do I need to do. I m still kinda new on this site.


Club Admin: Vwgti and i only require a CPU-z validation but some pics are always nice to have also!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techtrancer_Wien*





THats great but your not going to be added untill you get a Validation linky!


----------



## the~faithless

sup people, I would like to join up, here is my validation:



Any tips on how i could get it to go a bit further?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

My rig is in my system disc... I'm running a X2 4000+ @ 3.0GHz right now on stock cooling... CPU validation http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421070


----------



## Xyro TR1

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421193

Probably need to post that up by now...

And no, I haven't started OCing yet...


----------



## the~faithless

Done a bit of clocking, new frequency validation:

]http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421214]


----------



## Droptone




----------



## timw4mail

I'd like to be added, my CPU-Z validation is in my Signature.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420104

could we update this please


----------



## GameBoy

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421677

CPU wont go above 3.4ghz no matter what


----------



## tatted_taz

Sign me up, validation is in sig, thanks


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


could we update this please










Club Admin: Sorry Guys but vwgti has left us! He PMed me and said he no longer has time for the club (Or OCN for that matter) so he is working on getting a mod to change the First post to me so i can edit the list!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Club Admin: Sorry Guys but vwgti has left us! He PMed me and said he no longer has time for the club (Or OCN for that matter) so he is working on getting a mod to change the First post to me so i can edit the list!

Oh snap.


----------



## Fox the Sly

If the list gets updated, add me.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=412886


----------



## vwgti

Yeah sorry guys, I am leading a very busy life at present, and I have no time to be able to update. I am looking into getting corey to take over and update this soon.


----------



## Biological

Add me please if u can









http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=28751


----------



## Dobbie

How long does it normally take to get validation to get validated? Because I still haven't recieved an email back yet after over 12 hours


----------



## Dobbie

nvm, old cpuz. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422332


----------



## Droptone

^ That is a lot of volts (1.648). How are your temps?. Just noticed you have 1.3volts in your sig


----------



## vwgti

Keep the club alive corry, thanks for taking over for me.


----------



## CorryBasler

I wish i had the REP and post like you do though! I only have 52 REP with almost 1800 post! And i have more unique rep then REP?


----------



## Droptone

Sounds Good, Congratulations Corry. At least you have rep


----------



## logan

haha, its ok corry, everyone thats been around here for a while knows that rep and # of posts doesn't really matter.

Props for taking over the club, this will take quite alot of time (frankly, I hardly have time for OCN right now as it is... at least, not like I did in the summer).

Good luck


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


And i have more unique rep then REP?


Uhh... 

How is that even possible?

52 rep with 56 unique rep...


----------



## txtmstrjoe

veedub, you'll be sorely missed. Hopefully, you won't be too busy to totally abandon us on OCN.









Know you'll have lots of friends here wishing you well in all that you do.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


veedub, you'll be sorely missed. Hopefully, you won't be too busy to totally abandon us on OCN.









Know you'll have lots of friends here wishing you well in all that you do.










I second that, Don't be a stranger V


----------



## gh0st

I'll join


----------



## timw4mail

I'd still like to join...


----------



## The Duke

At VWGTI's request and CorryBasler's acceptence, this Post is now in the hands of Corry.
A big THANKS to Corry for stepping up to keep a great Post going


----------



## Vegnagun

Ah cool! Thanks duke.


----------



## Vegnagun

Edit. It was unstable. Just stick to my 2.8 validation.


----------



## krnx714

i'd like to join

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423795


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droptone* 
^ That is a lot of volts (1.648). How are your temps?. Just noticed you have 1.3volts in your sig

That was wrong. I was running an old CPUZ so it wasn't reading the core voltage correctly for some reason. It is running at 1.3 v


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok guys ive got the list updated to page 44 so anyone after that please wait as i have llike 8 pages of people to add!


----------



## krnx714

forsure Corry thankz


----------



## anticrainbo

Add me please.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424331

3600+ @ 2850


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Add me too please.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424333

9500 @ 2507


----------



## CorryBasler

OK guys you will be added in the next 2 days or so!


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

X2 5600+ 3450MHz @ 1,488V


X2 BE 2300 @ 3354 Mhz @ 1,488 V ( 76,5% OC)


3810.37 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ F3 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417896

3713 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422311

3707 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417922

3554 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE 2400 G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421899

3534 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE 2300 G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422204


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techtrancer_Wien*


X2 5600+ 3450MHz @ 1,488V


X2 BE 2300 @ 3354 Mhz @ 1,488 V ( 76,5% OC) 


3810.37 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ F3 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417896

3713 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422311

3707 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417922

3554 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE 2400 G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421899

3534 MHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE 2300 G2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422204


WOW how many CPU's do you own? You must have like a whole basment full of them!


----------



## vwgti

Not a big jump, ut 3.4 is 3.4 after all. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424392


----------



## CorryBasler

hey vwgti how do you like how im runing the club? Any thing i should do diffently? Also i will get that updated soon as im very busy with the other 6 pages of people!

EDIT: I will be also updating the Sig Tag and adding it to the OP so its easyer to find!


----------



## vwgti

Doing a great job corry, feel free to customize the op to however you like. This is your club now my friend, and great job on that overclock. I cant take all the haters in the thread you started on it.


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
WOW how many CPU's do you own? You must have like a whole basment full of them!

at the moment

1 x X2 6400+
3 x X2 5600+
1 x X2 4400+
1 x X2 4200+
2 x X2 BE 2300
1 x X2 BE 2400

but the X2 6400+ and one X2 5600+ is sold

the X2 4400+ and one X2 5600+ i have to test now, because i got them after 10 minutes


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Doing a great job corry, feel free to customize the op to however you like. This is your club now my friend, and great job on that overclock. I cant take all the haters in the thread you started on it.


Yeah i PM'ed The Duke to get it closed but he is not online so the hateing is still going! I even provided screen shots as prove but they still are saying its photoshoped or its not real!


----------



## kevkizill

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424991

thx!


----------



## kevkizill




----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425181

Thanks.


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

here are the tests of the two new CPUs

AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (Brisbane G2) @ 3496 Mhz primestable



AMD Athlon X2 4600+ (Brisbane G2) @ 3408 Mhz primestable


----------



## kevkizill

http://valid.x86-secret.com/cache/banner/426318


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevkizill*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/cache/banner/426318


Doesn't work


----------



## kevkizill

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426318


----------



## kevkizill

sorry! try that!


----------



## CorryBasler

Guys can you please sumbit your adminition post in the format on the first post so i can copy and paste the whle post and not have to cut and paste bits and peices of your post and have to go to the validation to get the rest of the Info!


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

PCMADD0CT0R AMD Athlon X2 64 5400+BE @ 3232.3 MHz - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425755

My apologies Corry.


----------



## kevkizill

*SYSTEM_NO_FEAR* 5000+ BE @ 3045.73 MHz - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426318


----------



## vis213

Update to my records

vis213 Phenom 9850BE @3411 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425769
Phenom 9600BE @3036 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416504


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vis213*


Update to my records

vis213 Phenom 9850BE @3411 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425769
Phenom 9600BE @3036 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416504


Whoa you pushed that 9600 to 3







nice dude! is it stable


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCMADD0CT0R*


Dark Knight AMD Athlon X2 64 5400+BE @ 3232.3 MHz - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425755


Thats great but i need it exactly the same, Like this

User Name 6000+(Your CPU) @ 3640 and then the validation link!


----------



## the~faithless

the~faithless AMD 5000+ BE @ 3.22gHz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420871

like so?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCMADD0CT0R*


PCMADD0CT0R AMD Athlon X2 64 5400+BE @ 3232.3 MHz - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425755

My apologies Corry.


thank you now your addded!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the~faithless*


the~faithless AMD 5000+ BE @ 3.22gHz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420871

like so?


tthats correct but you can leave out the AMD just need the numbers!


----------



## timw4mail

Can you please update me, I'm now at 3GHz, proof is in my signature.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

Sorry.. I can't join the "I use windows and have an AM2 board" club.... And I guess I'm proud of that. I mean, using processors from the weaker of two companies and requiring the use of a bloated OS to join? What kind of club is that?

Maybe somebody should start a club for people who use AM2 boards regardless of their OS...


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Humpsalot*


Sorry.. I can't join the "I use windows and have an AM2 board" club.... And I guess I'm proud of that. I mean, using processors from the weaker of two companies and requiring the use of a bloated OS to join? What kind of club is that?

Maybe somebody should start a club for people who use AM2 boards regardless of their OS...










this club is for anyone with a AM2/AM2+ board and CPU and does not matter the OS!


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


this club is for anyone with a AM2/AM2+ board and CPU and does not matter the OS!


Well then I'll just go ahead and load CPU-Z for linux then and join right up....

Oh wait...


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Humpsalot*


Well then I'll just go ahead and load CPU-Z for linux then and join right up....

Oh wait...


sigh


----------



## sLowEnd

CPU-Z is in my siggy

Add me please


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Humpsalot*


Well then I'll just go ahead and load CPU-Z for linux then and join right up....

Oh wait...


Too bad it doesn't work correctly in wine...

I'm still waiting to be updated...3GHz (proof in signature)


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Too bad it doesn't work correctly in wine...

I'm still waiting to be updated...3GHz (proof in signature)


Ok i see it, will be done soon!


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok guys i just bought an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and an EVGA 750i FTW so i am no longer an AM2/AM2+ User so if anyone thats going to keep the list updated i will PM The Duke to get you incharge!


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Ok guys i just bought an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and an EVGA 750i FTW so i am no longer an AM2/AM2+ User so if anyone thats going to keep the list updated i will PM The Duke to get you incharge!


Traitor


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Ok guys i just bought an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and an EVGA 750i FTW so i am no longer an AM2/AM2+ User so if anyone thats going to keep the list updated i will PM The Duke to get you incharge!


this is not an official ocn thread so it shouldnt matter.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


this is not an official ocn thread so it shouldnt matter.


I would like to give this CLUB to you, would you take it?


----------



## Vegnagun

Oh why did you do it dude...


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Oh why did you do it dude...


I wanted to have a Faster PC and Intel Offered that!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


I wanted to have a Faster PC and Intel Offered that!


Faster? For benchmarks?


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Ok guys i just bought an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and an EVGA 750i FTW so i am no longer an AM2/AM2+ User so if anyone thats going to keep the list updated i will PM The Duke to get you incharge!

Hey Corry I know I'm still new but I wouldn't mine keeping the list up-to-date.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dobbie*


Hey Corry I know I'm still new but I wouldn't mine keeping the list up-to-date.


Id like to give it to a weller know member that i know!

EDIT:But thanks anyways! Hope to see you on OCN more often!


----------



## timw4mail

Still waiting to be updated:

timw4mail @ 3000MHz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426677


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Id like to give it to a weller know member that i know!

EDIT:But thanks anyways! Hope to see you on OCN more often!

Hey Corry, I'll take the club off your hands, I think i am qualified enough and since I am a solid AMD guy(looking foward to Deneb







) I think I could maintain it for quite a while.


----------



## logan

I'll support that... I'd love to, but between work and school, I just dont have the time that it would take to do it right.

I've seen Kamikaze helping out all over the place (a valuable member of OCN to be sure), and I think that he'd do a great job.

My vote has been cast


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Hey Corry, I'll take the club off your hands, I think i am qualified enough and since I am a solid AMD guy(looking foward to Deneb







) I think I could maintain it for quite a while.

I vote Kamikaze. After all only real men can handle AMD


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


I vote Kamikaze. After all only real men can handle AMD


















I think that's a shot at Corry lol


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dobbie*









I think that's a shot at Corry lol










He had one hell of an OC on his 6000+ and he drops it for intel garbage!







intel


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


I would like to give this CLUB to you, would you take it?


i vote for Kamikaze 127 aswell. if they dont meet your requirements i will take it over. how uptodate is this thread?


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


i vote for Kamikaze 127 aswell. if they dont meet your requirements i will take it over. how uptodate is this thread?


Pretty up to date. Theres one guy that needs his 3000mhz validation posted up on the list but, I think thats it.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Still waiting to be updated:

timw4mail @ 3000MHz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426677



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Pretty up to date. Theres one guy that needs his 3000mhz validation posted up on the list but, I think thats it.


lol let me guess him?


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


lol let me guess him?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Thanks for the support guys








I made that post in second period so sorry if I haven't been around.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Thanks for the support guys








I made that post in second period so sorry if I haven't been around.


All is well my fellow AMD brother.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Pretty up to date. Theres one guy that needs his 3000mhz validation posted up on the list but, I think thats it.


Its only up to date to page 44! I did 6 pages of people since i took control i just can't handle the other 10 or so pages!


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok ive PMed KamiKaze127 to take the club off my hands!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Ok ive PMed KamiKaze127 to take the club off my hands!


Good deal.


----------



## Kamikaze127

I have accepted.


----------



## vwgti

Thanks Kamikaze, Im sure youll do a fine job.


----------



## Kamikaze127

FYI, I will begin working on the slack on Saturday, tomorrow is my birthday (15 yay) & I will be very busy.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks Kamikaze, Im sure youll do a fine job.


Veedub. Look what happened when you left man :turd: hit the fan and corry went intel.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


FYI, I will begin working on the slack on Saturday, tomorrow is my birthday (15 yay) & I will be very busy.


i have one request. put the names in order.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


i have one request. put the names in order.


Order? Being Alphabetical?


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


i have one request. put the names in order.


Agreed.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Order? Being Alphabetical?


yes. how else would you order them?

ps
Kamikaze127 happy birthday.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


yes. how else would you order them?

ps
Kamikaze127 happy birthday.


Will do, They were originally, but the club has fallen apart lately lol.


----------



## vwgti

Yeah I noticed its fallen apart, I should of never gave up on you guys, Im so sorry guys. Happy Birthday Kamikaze, and heres to u whipping this club back in shape.


----------



## Vegnagun

Here's the Order Kamikaze

Almighty15 5600+ @3151 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416206

al3x3y 5000+ @2600 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387358

AMDLUVR Phenom 9850BE @3013 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387366

Biohazed Phenom 9850BE @2500 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386762

bowman 6000+ @3229 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388706

budgetgamer 3600+ @2913 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387399

Busybaker 3800+ @ 2700 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414747

Chozart 3600+ @2472 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395541

Chranny BE2350 @3044 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=366347

CoolHeat 5200+ @3006 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386783

CravinR1 3600+ @2853 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387401

dark eternal knight Phenom 9850BE @2500 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=398502

default501x 6400+ @3429 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=377535

die991 4400+ @3202 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388463

Droptone 4800+ @3134 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=407344

Dukman FX62 @3150 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402816

fatty35 LE-1620 @ 2999 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414656

Fear of Dreams BE-2400 @2462 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415045

FireMarshallBill 5400+ @2814 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386581

Flatliner 5200+ @2611 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=392321

Fossil 5000+ @2612 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386566

Fox Smash 4600+ @2411 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401520

GameBoy 5600+ @ 3250 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418844

Goodboys 6000+ @ 3312 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416656

Gurr 3600+ @2697 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403084

iamthesponn phenom 9850BE @2844 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=390147

johnspack 5600+ @3302 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406803

Joki LE-1620 @3588 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403459
& 5000+ @3415 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=370016

j_syk 6400+ @3150 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386611

*Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393*

karnak phenom 9600 @2530 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396251

Lightning Scythe 5000+BE @2612 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405798

logan 4600+ @2850 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=411602

noobdown 4800+ @3102 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314034
& 6000+ @3013 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396868

PCMADD0CT0R 5400+ @ 3232 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425755

proptone 4800+ @ 3200 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420604

retro77 BE-2400 @ 2310 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420575

riko99 6000+ @3406 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405041

Sasquatch in Space 6000+ @3332 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=332760

SerenityKill3r 5000+ @3200 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403477

ShopRat 5000+BE @3382 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400246

SilverFire 5000+BE @3001 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400025

sLowEnd 5000+ @ 3013 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416514

SmasherBasher 4200+ @2210 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=389662

Spartan8 5000+BE @3210 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396396

Swiftes 4400+ @2610 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404114

tatted taz 5600+ @3500 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314085

Techtrancer wein 6400+ @ 3810 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417896
& 4200+ @ 3707 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417922

The Chemist 4600+ @ 2410 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415019

the~faithless 5000+ BE @ 3223 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420871

thegaffney 4000+ @2976 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=402457

ThePope 4600+ @2621 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411

Timw4mail 3600+ @ 2531 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418467

toad12585 4600+ @3057 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=394094

TripleC Phenom9850 @2625 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395495

Vegnagun666 4000+ @2800 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420104

VinhDiezel 5000+ @3215 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=388750

vis213 Phenom 9600BE @2650 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396417

Weeman! 5600+ @ 3190 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416512

winginit 5000+ BE @3289 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=313137
& 3600+ @2149 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391419

XxslashxX 4400+ @2766 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=410193

z1Method Phenom 9850BE @3000 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=400848


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
Here's the Order Kamikaze

Thanks a bunch, +rep


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Will do, They were originally, but the club has fallen apart lately lol.

yeah i know. we will blame vwgti







. thats what you get for abandoning us.


----------



## logan

Happy birthday man, and I must say, I'm impressed with how you handle yourself for your age. Keep it up.

Good luck.


----------



## Dobbie

Happy b-day Kamikaze127 or late b-day lol. Just a few more yrs and you can







to party about it


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok i sent a PM to The Duke to get it taken over! Also i will still want to be he Club Admin as my 6000+ will go into my Dell Inspiron 531 and the 4400+ will be in my cousins PC!


----------



## CorryBasler

I get to go on OCN at school in, 3rd,6th, and 7th periods on the schools laptops! Is great i get to use OCN on the schools network, as they ban like every other site!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Ok i sent a PM to The Duke to get it taken over! Also i will still want to be he Club Admin as my 6000+ will go into my Dell Inspiron 531 and the 4400+ will be in my cousins PC!


iif Kamikaze127 is taking it over what do you need to "admin" for?
you would go on the list of founders and co founder / recent managers list.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


iif Kamikaze127 is taking it over what do you need to "admin" for?
you would go on the list of founders and co founder / recent managers list.


Thats fine, vwgti just called me the Club Admin before i go to be the new OP, also we are going to keep the old Sig Tag that i created on page 9 it just needs to go in the OP!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Thats fine, vwgti just called me the Club Admin before i go to be the new OP, also we are going to keep the old Sig Tag that i created on page 9 it just needs to go in the OP!


well Kamikaze127 is the new admin. you would go under a list like previos admin or managment. the sig is the sig and i agree it should be put in the op.
or to make it easier for Kamikaze127, close this one and start a new one under the same title and have a link to this one. similar to what you done symbolizing new management.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


well Kamikaze127 is the new admin. you would go under a list like previos admin or managment. the sig is the sig and i agree it should be put in the op.
or to make it easier for Kamikaze127, close this one and start a new one under the same title and have a link to this one. similar to what you done symbolizing new management.


Makes sense to me







We'll miss you corry. I still can't believe you went and did that lol.


----------



## Kamikaze127

So what you are saying is that you would like me to make a new thread with a link to the old one? I can do that but I will have to wait till I get home because these school computers FAIL.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


So what you are saying is that you would like me to make a new thread with a link to the old one? I can do that but I will have to wait till I get home because these school computers FAIL.


Happy birthday big guy


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


So what you are saying is that you would like me to make a new thread with a link to the old one? I can do that but I will have to wait till I get home because these school computers FAIL.


kinda, well ya. a new thread. the list is up to date so it shouldnt be hard transfering the info over.

happy birth day aswell.


----------



## kevkizill

SYSTEM_NO_FEAR 5000+ @3045.73 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426318

i would like to join plz!


----------



## The_Leetard179

Validation is in my sig, lemme join


----------



## Vegnagun

Hang tight you two. We'll add you asap but right now we're undergoing new management


----------



## CorryBasler

NP, have the new owner PM me RE: this and tell him to make a simple post reply, of something like Post Ownership ....
You could CC: this PM to him to make things easy for all of us

Thats the PM i got from him, if you would like to PM The Duke back and sak some questions go ahead, it just might take awhilke for him to read it! All you need to do is do what i did and POST ownership in the CLUB so he can merge that post to the OP and have you take it over!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


NP, have the new owner PM me RE: this and tell him to make a simple post reply, of something like Post Ownership ....
You could CC: this PM to him to make things easy for all of us

Thats the PM i got from him, if you would like to PM The Duke back and sak some questions go ahead, it just might take awhilke for him to read it! All you need to do is do what i did and POST ownership in the CLUB so he can merge that post to the OP and have you take it over!


Ah okies! I'd start the thread up but, Kamikaze is in charge







Haha, I should've applied for the leadership


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Ah okies! I'd start the thread up but, Kamikaze is in charge







Haha, I should've applied for the leadership










yep hes in charge now as soon as he post his post to say he takes the club, the The Duke will merge his post to mine adn he can edit the list!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
yep hes in charge now as soon as he post his post to say he takes the club, the The Duke will merge his post to mine adn he can edit the list!

Why do you bother with the link in your sig?


----------



## Kamikaze127

What is the deal, am I making a new thread or am I taking this one over?


----------



## vwgti

No I believe you just have to post here that your taking ownership.


----------



## vwgti

Thanks again Kamikaze, and hope you had a good birthday.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks again Kamikaze, and hope you had a good birthday.


Thanks man, I did, and tomorrow I get to wake up to a box of Krispe Kreme's


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Raaaa, I accept ownership of the AM2/AM2+ club.


Thats all you needed! Now The Duke will merge that with mine OP and there you go, you own this thread no need to make a new one!

Also all the unique REPS got reset last night! (Now my Unique is not 6 higher then my REP







)


----------



## Deneb

Here's mine
Deneb AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428012


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Yeah I noticed its fallen apart, I should of never gave up on you guys, Im so sorry guys. Happy Birthday Kamikaze, and heres to u whipping this club back in shape.

I have a request form the current OP and am awaiting a PM form the future owner to transfer the Post to him/her.

Update: PM no longer required








Ownership transfered, it all yours now Kamikaze127


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I have a request form the current OP and am awaiting a PM form the future owner to transfer the Post to him/her.

Update: PM no longer required








Ownership transfered, it all yours now Kamikaze127









sweet. lets get this party started


----------



## winginit

Kamikaze.... a belated Happy B-day to you.... and congrats for taking on the club admin duties! Good luck!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Okay people, I have updated the first post in alphabetical order, and have included other important information.

Anybody that wants to join, simply follow this format (Picture is optional) :

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Hey guys, sorry for being late to the party, heres what I got:

Kamikaze127 5600+ @3199 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=395393










Let the Club resume


----------



## timw4mail

timw4mail Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (Windsor) @ 3000Mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426677

Can I has update?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
timw4mail Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (Windsor) @ 3000Mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426677

Can I has update?

List updated, Nice overclock


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
List updated, Nice overclock









Thanks









I think its really at the very edge with my GSKILL ram...but that's okay, 50% over stock isn't too shabby


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Thanks









I think its really at the very edge with my GSKILL ram...but that's okay, 50% over stock isn't too shabby









Yeah, those 3600+'s are a great value for sure.


----------



## Deneb

Kamikaze you didnt see my post?I post again..
Deneb 4600+ @3415 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428012


----------



## The_Leetard179

Can I please join? Validation in my sig


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179*


Can I please join? Validation in my sig


Even though you didn't follow the correct format, I have added you to the roster.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Even though you didn't follow the correct format, I have added you to the roster.










did you have a good b-day? mr admin


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


did you have a good b-day? mr admin










Yes I did, good day at school, and went to Olive Garden with my like my whole family (wasn't my choice).
Since I don't like cake I got a box of Krispe Kreme's, and my new 24'' monitor came in the mail without any dead pixels.


----------



## noobdown

Kamikaze127 said:


> Yes I did, good day at school, and went to Olive Garden with my like my whole family (wasn't my choice).
> Since I don't like cake I got a box of Krispe Kreme's, and my new 24'' monitor came in the mail without any dead pixels.
> 
> SPOILED!!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice monitor. at least you were surrounded by loved ones on that special day( you know the joyace day you got that 24' monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant d-day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) happy b-day again.


----------



## TripleC

Damn Validation link gone, update to my current state then.
4200+ [email protected] 3021Mhz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430612


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Yes I did, good day at school, and went to Olive Garden with my like my whole family (wasn't my choice).
Since I don't like cake I got a box of Krispe Kreme's, and my new 24'' monitor came in the mail without any dead pixels.



SPOILED!!!!!!!!!LOL








nice monitor. at least you were surrounded by loved ones on that special day( you know the joyace day you got that 24' monitor







i meant d-day







) happy b-day again.


I'm somewhat spoiled, but then again I paid for my computer by myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


update me
4200+ [email protected] 3197Mhz










Validation link. People please lets follow the format.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I'm somewhat spoiled, but then again I paid for my computer by myself.


i was just joking about being spoiled. guess im kinda jelious i only got a 22 and you got a 24. hope i did not affend you. i like the monitor alot.

wanna trade









nice back ground


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*











i was just joking about being spoiled. guess im kinda jelious i only got a 22 and you got a 24. hope i did not affend you. i like the monitor alot.

wanna trade









nice back ground






































I was gunna get the LG 22'', but this Acer was just a little bit more, and I wanted 1920*1200 so meh








I didn't take offense btw








If your talking about my background, I found it in the gallery one day http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...elds/mcats/all


----------



## Vegnagun

I recognize that case








Cable management looks pretty nice







Post up more pics somewhere I want to check it out.


----------



## vwgti

vwgti 6000+ @3.4 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424392


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


Damn Validation link gone, update to my current state then.
4200+ [email protected] 3021Mhz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430612


Thank you. Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


vwgti 6000+ @3.4 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424392


And who might this be?







Very nice clock!
Updated.


----------



## vwgti

Thanks Kamikaze, nice to see you've whipped the club back up nicely. Great job so far, thanks for the devotion and time that I currently dont have to maintain such a thread.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks Kamikaze, nice to see you've whipped the club back up nicely. Great job so far, thanks for the devotion and time that I currently dont have to maintain such a thread.


I figure that if I devote 30 minutes a day into this club (maximum) it will stay under control.
Thank you for the support


----------



## feniksgod

Hello, first of all sorry for my English.
I am interested from


Goodboys said:


> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416656
> I am for almost the identical configuration, but my overclock is always fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is M3A
> My memory is DDR2 A-DATA 800Mhz
> Now my bios options
> FSB Frequency [214]
> PCIE Frequency [101]
> PLL1 Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> PLL1 Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Spread Spectrum PLL [Disabled]
> Processor Frequency Multiplier [x15.0 3,000Mhz]
> CPU-NB HT Link Speed [800Mhz]
> Processor Voltages [1.450]
> DRAM Voltages [2.05]
> SouthBridge Voltage [Auto]
> 
> Memory Value [667 Mhz]
> 2T Mode [Enabled]
> DRAM Timing Mode [Auto]


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goodboys*


I am for almost the identical configuration, but my overclock is always fail











Try messing around with your memory timings and voltages


----------



## feniksgod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Try messing around with your memory timings and voltages










Timings 5-5-5-18 this is my taimings.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
I'm somewhat spoiled, but then again I paid for my computer by myself.

Validation link. People please lets follow the format.
















Nice background, your parents let you have that? Mine sure would not, i would be grounded for a month and my PC taked away!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Thanks Kamikaze, nice to see you've whipped the club back up nicely. Great job so far, thanks for the devotion and time that I currently dont have to maintain such a thread.

i would of keep it but, i could not get the list up to date, there was like 10 pages of people that needed added and i didn't have time for that, my other club that i run, i made my self is the "ASUS M2N32-SLI and M2N-SLI CLUB" ITS GOT MANY MEMBERS and i keep it up to date!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 














Nice background, your parents let you have that? Mine sure would not, i would be grounded for a month and my PC taked away!









Lol taked. Corry how old are you? I'm just curious.


----------



## CorryBasler

feniksgod said:


> Hello, first of all sorry for my English.
> I am interested from
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goodboys*
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416656
> I am for almost the identical configuration, but my overclock is always fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is M3A
> My memory is DDR2 A-DATA 800Mhz
> Now my bios options
> FSB Frequency [214]
> PCIE Frequency [101]
> PLL1 Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> PLL1 Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Spread Spectrum PLL [Disabled]
> Processor Frequency Multiplier [x15.0 3,000Mhz]
> CPU-NB HT Link Speed [800Mhz]
> Processor Voltages [1.450]
> DRAM Voltages [2.05]
> SouthBridge Voltage [Auto]
> 
> Memory Value [667 Mhz]
> 2T Mode [Enabled]
> DRAM Timing Mode [Auto]
> 
> My AMD 6000+ is currently at 3.5Ghz Stable becasue we shut the AC of for the year! I had it to 3.64Ghz Stable when the AC was on 65F!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
vwgti 6000+ @3.4 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424392

nice oc. what vcore?

i got close with min [email protected] 48 load temp.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
Lol taked. Corry how old are you? I'm just curious.

Born on June 3, 1993 same age as KamiKaze 15!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Born on June 3, 1993 same age as KamiKaze 15!

Ah! Good deal. Thanks buddy was just curious.







I'm 20 just so you know.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Born on June 3, 1993 same age as KamiKaze 15!

man i feel old.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
nice oc. what vcore?

i got close with min [email protected] 48 load temp.

Running 1.55vcore. OCCT stable, just still tweaking ram and see what else I can inch out of it when I have some tinkering time.


----------



## CorryBasler

Now i don't feel asamed to post in this thread, knowing that the List is out of date but i still post messages!

Now i can post away as i know its up to date!


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Now i don't feel asamed to post in this thread, knowing that the List is out of date but i still post messages!

Well why would I need to feel ashamed when I work 55hrs a week now I got management, plus have a old dirtbike Im restoring?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Now i don't feel asamed to post in this thread, knowing that the List is out of date but i still post messages!

Now i can post away as i know its up to date!

arent you the admin of the m2n club?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Well why would I need to feel ashamed when I work 55hrs a week now I got management, plus have a old dirtbike Im restoring?

i think he meat him self not toward you.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
arent you the admin of the m2n club?

yes buts its not as high caliber as this, only a new member about once or twice a week! But its still got to be a 20+ Page CLUB!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
i think he meat him self not toward you.

Yep it was not to you vwgti! It was towards me! Sorry if you took it wrong.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Yep it was not to you vwgti! It was towards me! Sorry if you took it wrong.

Sorry for the mis-interpretation corry. Im just tired


----------



## CorryBasler

I will post my switch to Intel after school tomarrow, my EVGA 750i, Q6600, and OCZ Platnium 1066Mhz 4GB Set of RAM is arriving in the 3day mail 5 days from when i bought it from Newegg! Its been siting at my Local UPS since Friday but they do not work on Weekends!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Hey guys. I've recently been overclocking my BE-2400 and got some nice results
these are the validations I have so far that are noteworthy

3.1 [email protected] stable for 8+hours (should be 24h stable too)
http://i33.tinypic.com/2choxl0.jpg
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431197
[email protected] 310x10 (for ram frequency testing) it should also be as stable as above
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431181

and with the overclocking utility that came with the system
[email protected]
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430851


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
Hey guys. I've recently been overclocking my BE-2400 and got some nice results
these are the validations I have so far that are noteworthy

3.1 [email protected] stable for 8+hours (should be 24h stable too)
http://i33.tinypic.com/2choxl0.jpg
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431197
[email protected] 310x10 (for ram frequency testing) it should also be as stable as above
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431181

and with the overclocking utility that came with the system
[email protected]
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430851

Welcome to the AM2/AM2+ Club.








Updated.


----------



## The_Leetard179

I noticed I'm in thanks guys


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Welcome to the AM2/AM2+ Club.








Updated.


Glad to finally be in the club. It's funny, that once I get a good graphics card, my computer will be better than my friends PC. he has an FX-60 running 2.9ghz, I've got my BE-2400 at 3.1ghz. he's got me on cache size, but he can't have a quad haha. I also think it's funny that I skipped an entire generation of amd's. I've owned a duron, an athlon, an athlon XP, 2 athlon 64's (s754) but i've never owned a single 939 chip.

and what's with all the hate with intel people. Just because we choose a brand that doesn't have THE BEST benchmarks doesn't mean they're bad. sheesh. I've yet to have an amd chip let me down (except the 3 chips I sort of uhh...chipped)

I think I may have gotten my 310x10 setting stable. I had to find the ALL the timings for my ram since I'm not using AM2+ with the EPP. I tweaked all the timings I could and it hasn't crashed yet. Earlier it would crash after 10 minutes, or would crash whenever it felt. But so far it's been a half hour without a hitch. Keeping my fingers crossed because I would like that extra 1000mb/s read time that I get with it like this


----------



## PcG_AmD

Join me in!,iÂ´m proud of my AMD system!







,thanks.


----------



## Nenkitsune

1 hour stable so far. Looks like those memory tweaks paid off

you know what I really like about this motherboard, it has Memtest86+ BUILT IN. that's AWESOME for people like me that don't run a floppy drive. considering I built this rig on a budget of 200 dollars I think this is one sweet rig.


----------



## Dobbie

Dobbie X2 5000 BE @ 3.2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431610


----------



## CorryBasler

Welcome to the Club, all you new members!


----------



## Bogeyone001

Hey guys

I wanted to know if i should get the 9950 and what would be a great board for it. preferably by dfi but doesnt have to be
it wont be till xmas time or early january

thanks


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bogeyone001* 
Hey guys

I wanted to know if i should get the 9950 and what would be a great board for it. preferably by dfi but doesnt have to be
it wont be till xmas time or early january

thanks

If that's the case, why not wait for Deneb?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bogeyone001* 
Hey guys

I wanted to know if i should get the 9950 and what would be a great board for it. preferably by dfi but doesnt have to be
it wont be till xmas time or early january

thanks

as it stand for now the 790 chipsets (FX or GX)are execlent.


----------



## Bogeyone001

sry afraid im behind on cpu times and dont know whats coming out or when.

as far as prices go will it be similar?


----------



## CorryBasler

Im not haveing a good time with my New Intel Q6600! Only 1 of the 4 cores work in windows but al of them show up in the Post message and all are enealed in BIOS!


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Im not haveing a good time with my New Intel Q6600! Only 1 of the 4 cores work in windows but al of them show up in the Post message and all are enealed in BIOS!


That's becuase AMD knows you went to the darkside


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dobbie*


Dobbie X2 5000 BE @ 3.2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431610


Nice overclock man. How many volts you pumpin' through that thing? 
Updated.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Im not haveing a good time with my New Intel Q6600! Only 1 of the 4 cores work in windows but al of them show up in the Post message and all are enealed in BIOS!


try re-installing windows?
is it XP home or pro, or Vista (any flavor)


----------



## G-Byte

I am still reading through the thread but I just done a 8+ Orthos pass so I just had to make my application now.

I play'd today in my bios and had to change a few things but it's all good now.

G-Byte x2 5000BE http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=432219


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I am still reading through the thread but I just done a 8+ Orthos pass so I just had to make my application now.

I play'd today in my bios and had to change a few things but it's all good now.

G-Byte x2 5000BE http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=432219

Nice







added.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Nice







added.

I took the screen when I was validating my cpu-z so that was what show'd up until I look'd at my post. A bit of cut/paste and I got the right cpuz shot. Still the same one that was running to begin with.

So now I can put in another Club? Nice.

I am not much of a joiner but there are one or two more that I would like to add. I'll also goto the dbase page and put in my info


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Nice overclock man. How many volts you pumpin' through that thing?
Updated.









I had it at stock in the BIOS but CPUZ showed it was running @ 1.4v but I noticed it was just on the border line unstable because I would get a BSOF the very odd time. So I uped it to 1.4v in the BIOS and it shows up as 1.42v in CPUZ and I think it's stable but I haven't ran any stress tests on it lately because I have been working and Folding.

I should be able to run a good stress test on it soon though, I just think that if I can leave it Folding all day and then come home and play on it ( COD4 ) without any issues I think it's stable just not completely confirmed.


----------



## CorryBasler

G-Byte im glad to see you are in 2 of my clubs, well one of my clubs and one of my former clubs! (I used to run this club if you didn't knwo i just gave it away afew days ago)


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I took the screen when I was validating my cpu-z so that was what show'd up until I look'd at my post. A bit of cut/paste and I got the right cpuz shot. Still the same one that was running to begin with.

So now I can put in another Club? Nice.

I am not much of a joiner but there are one or two more that I would like to add. I'll also goto the dbase page and put in my info

LOL we haven't had a club member post in the data base in a long time! Im not keeping the Excel Sheet up anymore so you will not be in the spread sheet!


----------



## Damage82

I just bought a new motherboard and a AMD 5400+ black edition, I'll post more when I get it installed


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Damage,

I spent about a year yearning for an opty but I just could not afford it. By the time I had the cash I went and got this 5kbe after reading so about all of it's goodness. Ram and a better power supply is all that I need now to last me for "awhile"


----------



## Kamikaze127

I was thinking of making separate lists for AM2 CPU users and AM2+ CPU users. Club members, your thoughts on this?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I was thinking of making separate lists for AM2 CPU users and AM2+ CPU users. Club members, your thoughts on this?


Hey Kamikaze,

Well my 1st ? is what are the benifits to you? If it is easier then goforit. But would that then mean that the thread would be split for each cpu? We seem to only have 67 members right now which is not all that many ppl really.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey Kamikaze,

Well my 1st ? is what are the benifits to you? If it is easier then goforit. But would that then mean that the thread would be split for each cpu? We seem to only have 67 members right now which is not all that many ppl really.


It makes it slightly easier, and since this Club is split between Phenoms and Atlons, it would only make sense.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


It makes it slightly easier, and since this Club is split between Phenoms and Atlons, it would only make sense.


You mean like open another thread for the Phenom users and keep this one for the Athlons? Or just make 2 list on this club spliting them up?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
You mean like open another thread for the Phenom users and keep this one for the Athlons? Or just make 2 list on this club spliting them up?

Two lists in this thread without splitting the Club in half.


----------



## winginit

Kamikaze.... could you please update my 3600+ entry:

winginit 3600+ @2476 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=434754

.... and also please add an entry for my second (yes, I have two) 5000 BE:

winginit 5000+ BE @3153 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428102

I appreciate it.... thanks!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Kamikaze.... could you please update my 3600+ entry:

winginit 3600+ @2476 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=434754

.... and also please add an entry for my second (yes, I have two) 5000 BE:

winginit 5000+ BE @3153 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428102

I appreciate it.... thanks!

Man sorry, i've been real busy past 2 days setting up my dad's new computer (AMD fo shizzle), and the wireless network in the house.
But the list has been updated.


----------



## TripleC

hey,

just remembered I need a update

[email protected]
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=433034

thanks


----------



## GivingHope

I'll join









GivingHope 5600+ @ 3007
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435741


----------



## EricM9104

Just put er' together today!
Athlon X2 5000+ stock









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435742


----------



## Kamikaze127

I got a new rig runnin' in the house...

kamikaze127 Sempron 3000+ @1608 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435718









List is up-to-date


----------



## TripleC

hey wanna add this in?

Current Total Members : 68


----------



## Gr3m1in

Hey all, new around these parts but an AMD fan thats for sure









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435796

was overclocked to 3.1 during winter on stock cooling but now its summer here its been dropped back to stock until i get around to buying a hyper 212


----------



## JEmmaB

May I have the honor to join The AM2/AM2+ club.


















http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=371606


----------



## KevinComputer

I would like to join

















http://valid.x86-secret.com/ccpuz.ph...5844&nocache=1


----------



## JEmmaB

Sorry Double Post. :-(


----------



## GivingHope

pretty cool club


----------



## FaceCannon

Hey guyz sorry im l8r fer da parteh!!!

FaceCannon 5000+BE @ 3215 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436036


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in*


Hey all, new around these parts but an AMD fan thats for sure









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435796

was overclocked to 3.1 during winter on stock cooling but now its summer here its been dropped back to stock until i get around to buying a hyper 212



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JEmmaB*


May I have the honor to join The AM2/AM2+ club.


















http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=371606



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaceCannon*


Hey guyz sorry im l8r fer da parteh!!!

FaceCannon 5000+BE @ 3215 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436036


Added to the list, Welcome to the AM2/AM2+ Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KevinComputer*


I would like to join


















http://valid.x86-secret.com/ccpuz.ph...5844&nocache=1


I need more than a picture


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Added to the list, Welcome to the AM2/AM2+ Club!









I need more than a picture










Thanks for adding me to the club.


----------



## FaceCannon

yea thx alot!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Added to the list, Welcome to the AM2/AM2+ Club!









I need more than a picture









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=435844

I fixed his validation link for you


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JEmmaB*


May I have the honor to join The AM2/AM2+ club.


















http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=371606


Those Windsor cores are great


----------



## KevinComputer

Quote:



I need more than a picture










Sorry. Gave you the wrong URL:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436247


----------



## CorryBasler

I guys, i am back on my ASUS M2N32-SLI and 6000+ for a few weeks! Intel is not treating me well! First it took 6 Reinstalls of Windows to get it to show all four cores (Only showed 1) and then my PC would turn off randomly! So to day i whent to UPS and paid $10.20 to ship my board back for RMA! But I got a 14979 3Ghz 3DMark06 and at 3.6Gz i can get 18974!


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Those Windsor cores are great










They sure are.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KevinComputer* 
Sorry. Gave you the wrong URL:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436247

Added to the list









Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Those Windsor cores are great









I agree man, I wanted to get a FX-62 at one point in time, but this 5600+ might as well be the same thing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
I guys, i am back on my ASUS M2N32-SLI and 6000+ for a few weeks! Intel is not treating me well! First it took 6 Reinstalls of Windows to get it to show all four cores (Only showed 1) and then my PC would turn off randomly! So to day i whent to UPS and paid $10.20 to ship my board back for RMA! But I got a 14979 3Ghz 3DMark06 and at 3.6Gz i can get 18974!

AMD isn't happy Corry, it *is not* happy Corry..


----------



## Vegnagun

Upgrading for benches lol. Haha.

!!!! [Kamikaze knows that I'm doing here]


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


Upgrading for benches lol. Haha.

!!!!


----------



## robbo2

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436610

OK i wanna join! This is my folding rig sitting an waiting for denab to go in lol.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436610

OK i wanna join! This is my folding rig sitting an waiting for denab to go in lol.


Man thats a solid board you got that 6000+ in. I do believe it was the 4Ghz Phenom board


----------



## robbo2

lol yeah it's a sweet board i got it to put my 9850 into when denab arrives i will put that into my sig rig. I've had my sig rig at 3 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418437

But 64 bit vista does not like this board or any overclocks. That was done with xp was nice an stable to


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


lol yeah it's a sweet board i got it to put my 9850 into when denab arrives i will put that into my sig rig. I've had my sig rig at 3 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418437

But 64 bit vista does not like this board or any overclocks. That was done with xp was nice an stable to


Vista doesn't like the 780a or the 790FX?


----------



## robbo2

780a. Im not saying every 780a but everyone i know with this board an 64bit an a 9850 (like 2 others lol) can't overclock it at all


----------



## Kamikaze127

Yeah, I bet if you pop that 9850 into the Foxconn it'll be smooth sailing..


----------



## robbo2

in good time mate! im far to lazy to do it just for tests lol. But i do like this foxconn board would recommend it to anyone the bios options are amazing. The 6000+ i prime tested it for 9 hours then left it folding for a day got home an it was still just rock solid. I know sb750 is more for phenoms so it's got me a bit excited!


----------



## TripleC

hey kami, time to update again LOL

Athlon 64 x2 [email protected]

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=438153


----------



## noobdown

new pc


----------



## CorryBasler

Hey guys look at my Sig Rig! I am on it for a few weeks till EVGA sends my board back, and i only bought the cheap 6 day shipping so they will not get it till Wendsday 29th, i sent it in on the 23rd! The its 3 days for EVGA to get it back out and then another 6 days to ship back to me so its going to be awhile! SO my Poor Q6600 has to sit in its box all by its self! At least i set it by its Xigmatek s1283 so it can keep it compony!


----------



## Vegnagun

You should've stayed AMD upgrading for benching is just silly.


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Hey guys look at my Sig Rig! I am on it for a few weeks till EVGA sends my board back, and i only bought the cheap 6 day shipping so they will not get it till Wendsday 29th, i sent it in on the 23rd! The its 3 days for EVGA to get it back out and then another 6 days to ship back to me so its going to be awhile! SO my Poor Q6600 has to sit in its box all by its self! At least i set it by its Xigmatek s1283 so it can keep it compony!

Your poor Intel craps out and you come crawling back lol


----------



## timw4mail

Could you update me with my Phenom? Link in my signature.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
new pc

You bustin' my balls man. Wheres the validation link?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
hey kami, time to update again LOL

Athlon 64 x2 [email protected]

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=438153


Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Could you update me with my Phenom? Link in my signature.

Both of you, updated


----------



## JEmmaB

update.









tweaked a bit.


















http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=438099


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok EVGA got my board today!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Ok EVGA got my board today!

Lol so what? Why do you even post here anymore. You abadoned the thread/club. I just don't see why we care about your intel parts now









At that Kami I upped my stuff by just barely at 2.816 now not 2.800 link is in sig.


----------



## Poseiden

Well i have an AM2+ board can i join the party? heres a link to my cpu-z to prove it.


----------



## timw4mail

You need a validation link.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


You need a validation link.


No he doesn't. That's stock for the processor.


----------



## Poseiden

whats a validation linK?


----------



## G-Byte

the program is call gpu-z and with it you can verify your system for joining. I can't find my link right now but it is everywhere, just google for it.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


the program is call gpu-z and with it you can verify your system for joining. I can't find my link right now but it is everywhere, just google for it.


it's cpu-z silly goose.


----------



## Vegnagun

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=440030
Amd Athlon X2 4000+ @ 2.816 Ghz.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=440030
Amd Athlon X2 4000+ @ 2.816 Ghz.


Updated. Thank you for following the correct format. 
It's not much but it helps.


----------



## Vegnagun

Yep thanks brudda.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


it's cpu-z silly goose.


wrong thread I think


----------



## Poseiden

well figured out how todo validation. And heres mine. 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441214


----------



## GivingHope

*Yo could you update mine?*

GivingHope 5600+ @3216 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=443389


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poseiden*


well figured out how todo validation. And heres mine. 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441214


Your poast makes me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GivingHope*


*Yo could you update mine?*

GivingHope 5600+ @3216 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=443389


Your poast makes me









Both of you updated.


----------



## Sn0wm4n

Here is may validation. Hurra AMD!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sn0wm4n*


Here is may validation. Hurra AMD!


Your poast makes me









But you're still added.


----------



## G-Byte

Why sad Kamikaze?

@Sn0wm4n ... welcome to the club


----------



## Jprone

Phenom Box, 9850BE @ 3001: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444406


----------



## michinmuri

michinmuri 5200+ @2.99



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444414


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jprone* 
Phenom Box, 9850BE @ 3001: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444406

Updated. Nice OC









Quote:


Originally Posted by *michinmuri* 
michinmuri 5200+ @2.99



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444414

Updated. I almost bought that board but then the KA3 went on sale









Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Why sad Kamikaze?

Just a long week I guess I dunno


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



10-10-08 Kamikaze127 takes ownership of the AM2/AM2+ Club.


congrats!


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Athlon BE-2400 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445220


----------



## noobdown

update
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445223
[email protected]


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Updated. Nice OC









Updated. I almost bought that board but then the KA3 went on sale









Just a long week I guess I dunno









that was the board I first ordered from a store in Toronto, along with my BlackEdition. They didn't have it other than on back order. So there I was after doing my research and updating my purchases for well over a year and it was stopped dead. End of the story is in 2.5 days of researching I got the best, or 2nd best, in nvidia instead of ati.

And I am happy with it. I used ati for a few years and mostly amd all my computing life and I'll stick to amd.

Can't wait for the end of the month. New gpu then for sure.

And I welcome everyone that have posted their join links. Have some fun and be sure to read from page 1 til the end.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michinmuri* 
congrats!

A little be-lated, but thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XXUNKNOWNXX* 
Athlon BE-2400 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445220

Added.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
update
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445223
[email protected]

I gotcha all up-to-date









Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
that was the board I first ordered from a store in Toronto, along with my BlackEdition. They didn't have it other than on back order. So there I was after doing my research and updating my purchases for well over a year and it was stopped dead. End of the story is in 2.5 days of researching I got the best, or 2nd best, in nvidia instead of ati.

And I am happy with it. I used ati for a few years and mostly amd all my computing life and I'll stick to amd.

Can't wait for the end of the month. New gpu then for sure.

And I welcome everyone that have posted their join links. Have some fun and be sure to read from page 1 til the end.

Yeah its a pretty good board. Odd layout, but good OCer none-the-less.

Also, thank you for welcoming the new AM2/AM2+ Club members & supporting the Club.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey Kami,

I'll try to do more







ing as I got no life and I sit here most of the day doing many things at once. I just can't stick to one page at all.


----------



## Kamikaze127

November 11th 2008 -

The AM2/AM2+ Club has gotten a face lift


----------



## timw4mail

You forgot the not-yet-existant Phenom FX


----------



## robbo2

hey kamikaze can you add my phenom please? http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418437

It will improve though when denab gets here an the 9850 gets the sb750 treatment


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
You forgot the not-yet-existant Phenom FX









And you are forgetting that if we ever do get Phenom FX's they'll be AM3








Your mind is weak








Jk









Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
hey kamikaze can you add my phenom please? http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418437

It will improve though when denab gets here an the 9850 gets the sb750 treatment









Your Phenom has been added


----------



## winginit

Kamikaze127.... very nice job on updating the opening post.... it looks great!

Could you also add my other 5000 BE validation back in?:

AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @3289 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=313137

I have 2 5000 BE's.... thanks!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


November 11th 2008 -

The AM2/AM2+ Club has gotten a face lift


































Great Job Kamikaze,

You have been a busy boy haven't you. It looks fantastic

+


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


And you are forgetting that if we ever do get Phenom FX's they'll be AM3








Your mind is weak










Are you sure? I thought some might be AM2+.


----------



## F4LL3N666

hey all, im really in need of some help with my amd 4000 brissy G1....









i am currently running my 2.10ghz brissy @ 3.00Ghz, with my corsair C4 800mhz ram running @ 1000Mhz. i have tested the max of my fsb and 327mhz seems to be the threshold.
x10 multi seems to be my highest whole number cpu multi that i can select as it my rig does not like half dividers 9.5 and 10.5(being the highest) but i seem to be very unstable anywhere above 300x10, even though i have booted into O/S at 3.25ghz but not sure if ram timings, CPU/chipset voltages or htlink multi are holding me back? at the moment i am at 1500mhz htlink - but this is VERY VERY STABLE unlike my old gigabyte board which anything over 1000mhz would just bsod it.
have tried using 1.47v vcore but doesnt like it much, do u guys think that it could be a missed timing on the ram side of things or just needs another bump in vcore to get it to where it needs to be?

also i am currently using OCCT 2 to test for stability. but over 3.00ghz its not stable via this software but not sure if genuine not stable or program bug?, is there any better software to test 100% for stability?


----------



## edwardm

cool, how do you join?


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F4LL3N666* 







hey all, im really in need of some help with my amd 4000 brissy G1....









i am currently running my 2.10ghz brissy @ 3.00Ghz, with my corsair C4 800mhz ram running @ 1000Mhz. i have tested the max of my fsb and 327mhz seems to be the threshold.
x10 multi seems to be my highest whole number cpu multi that i can select as it my rig does not like half dividers 9.5 and 10.5(being the highest) but i seem to be very unstable anywhere above 300x10, even though i have booted into O/S at 3.25ghz but not sure if ram timings, CPU/chipset voltages or htlink multi are holding me back? at the moment i am at 1500mhz htlink - but this is VERY VERY STABLE unlike my old gigabyte board which anything over 1000mhz would just bsod it.
have tried using 1.47v vcore but doesnt like it much, do u guys think that it could be a missed timing on the ram side of things or just needs another bump in vcore to get it to where it needs to be?

also i am currently using OCCT 2 to test for stability. but over 3.00ghz its not stable via this software but not sure if genuine not stable or program bug?, is there any better software to test 100% for stability?


Welcome to the forum, this place is great.

I'll answer your question in part right here, but I'd suggest making your own thread in either the amd general, or AMD cpu sections, so we dont clutter this thread.

You already have quite an OC (good job), but I think that your ram is probably the thing that is holding you back right now... seeing how you have DDR800 ram running at DDR1000 currently, and are trying to get even more out of it. I would lower the ram speed setting in BIOS to DDR667 (might be called 333) or whatever the next lowest one is, as well as lowering your HT multi to 4.

Think about it this way, you already know that your rig is stable where its at right now... so to remain sure that those components aren't whats keeping you back, you should keep them running at or below what they are now, to make it easier to find your CPU max OC.

Of, and OCCT is a great program, it is definitely not lying to you... if that says your not stable... trust it, and back off the OC some. Otherwise you risk all sorts of things (like corrupting the OS).

Good luck, and dont forget to make your own thread, so more people can chime in.


----------



## pun3D

I have a 9850 BE at 3.2.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edwardm*


cool, how do you join?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I have a 9850 BE at 3.2.


Hiya guys,

Well go onto CPU-Z and download and run the program. When it is running click on the about tab and then the validate. First save the validation file, then submit the saved cpuz.cvf file in step 2. The web page has a Validate! button which will send you a link to your email.

That email will have the link that you post here for us like this,

5000BE @ 3150 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=438242


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya F4LL3N666,

That is a great oc for that cpu, 900MHz faster. Great Gods man...and you want faster? Well if you can so can I but I need better ram for sure. I'll be looking for the new post that was suggested to you.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Kamikaze127.... very nice job on updating the opening post.... it looks great!

Could you also add my other 5000 BE validation back in?:

AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @3289 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=313137

I have 2 5000 BE's.... thanks!

Updated, and sorry for the mix up!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 























Great Job Kamikaze,

You have been a busy boy haven't you. It looks fantastic

+

Thank you. It didn't take _that_ long to do the face lift.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Are you sure? I thought some might be AM2+.

Then perhaps I need to go re-read some documents









Quote:


Originally Posted by *edwardm* 
cool, how do you join?

You need an AM2 or AM2+ CPU and a CPU-Z validation link with matching names to be added to the roster.
Its quite simple.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan* 
Welcome to the forum, this place is great.

I'll answer your question in part right here, but I'd suggest making your own thread in either the amd general, or AMD cpu sections, so we dont clutter this thread.

You already have quite an OC (good job), but I think that your ram is probably the thing that is holding you back right now... seeing how you have DDR800 ram running at DDR1000 currently, and are trying to get even more out of it. I would lower the ram speed setting in BIOS to DDR667 (might be called 333) or whatever the next lowest one is, as well as lowering your HT multi to 4.

Think about it this way, you already know that your rig is stable where its at right now... so to remain sure that those components aren't whats keeping you back, you should keep them running at or below what they are now, to make it easier to find your CPU max OC.

Of, and OCCT is a great program, it is definitely not lying to you... if that says your not stable... trust it, and back off the OC some. Otherwise you risk all sorts of things (like corrupting the OS).

Good luck, and dont forget to make your own thread, so more people can chime in.

Logan, you are such a valuable resource to the AMD section, and the entire forum as a whole. +rep & Keep up the good work.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
I have a 9850 BE at 3.2.

But you don't have validation!







Get me that and consider it done.


----------



## buster2010

I have a AM2+ board cpuz validation


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buster2010*


I have a AM2+ board cpuz validation


Added.


----------



## wufuhimself

add me! rig + validation in my sig.


----------



## EricM9104

OCed a bit.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448047
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ @ 3GHz


----------



## HondaGuy

Just wondering if I could join up... 
Running [email protected]

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=447465

Overclocked alittle.......


----------



## timw4mail

Could I get an update? My new speed and link in signature.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Sorry guys, the site has been up and down the past couple of days, So I couldn't update the roster. I finally have everything back to normal, however.








Personal messages below









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wufuhimself*


add me! rig + validation in my sig.


You've been added.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


OCed a bit.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448047
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ @ 3GHz










Nice man, think you can push it further?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just wondering if I could join up... 
Running [email protected]

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=447465

Overclocked alittle.......


Wow besides some world records, thats the highest clocking Phenom I've ever seen!








Nice work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Could I get an update? My new speed and link in signature.


Of course you can tim, I see that Jetway board is treating you well. How do you like it?


----------



## Monaco5

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448817

=)


----------



## G-Byte

Hey Kamikaze,

And I thought it was just me having trouble. I was that important at the time because I was having some trouble with my internet connection and it seemed to me just an extension or that problem.

But it looks like whatever it was got fixed good so all is well on the OCN Front.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monaco5* 
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448817

=)

Updated.


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Nice man, think you can push it further?










Already tried, I need moar vcore!
Unable to change vcore with this mobo.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 
Already tried, I need moar vcore!
Unable to change vcore with this mobo.









Ouch, I didn't notice the board. You should replace that thing and get a new cooler


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Ouch, I didn't notice the board. You should replace that thing and get a new cooler









Heatsink is cool to the touch, my HD4850 heatsink feels warmer then my CPU!!! (And my HD4850 is running at stock speeds!!!) lol.


----------



## logan

Just to let you know, I'm still awaiting my new cooler, but in the meantime, I've been pushing the OC some more (ambients are lower now, so I have a little wiggle room again).

This isn't an official update, but right now I'm sitting at 3GHz even... but anything beyond that and I cant seem to get it stable for more than a few minutes. So its still a work in progress. Hopefully I'll figure out a way around this limit, in time for my new cooler to arrive, because Im sure that this chip will do more than this, just cant figure out how yet.

EDIT:

ericM9104, just to let you know, the 4850 (and any GPU for that matter) will almost always be WAY warmer than your CPU... most 4850s run about 70-80c under load, which is well beyond the rated temps of your CPU. We usually suggest you keep the CPU at or under 55c while loaded. A new cooler is always good, because it gives you more room to play with Vcore, without overheating your CPU.

Hope that helps clear things up


----------



## SentrySkills

SentrySkills -
*AM2+ *AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ (Windsor) @3465 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448840


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Of course you can tim, I see that Jetway board is treating you well. How do you like it?










The onboard video seems to have died, but other than that, its far better than the Biostar.


----------



## logan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


The onboard video seems to have died, but other than that, its far better than the Biostar.


Which Biostar did you have? I've got a TForce, and have been very happy with it, but I'm interested in how your Jetway is better, because I've never heard much about them.


----------



## Tator Tot

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449282

Thats for my new build/sig rig.

I plan on OCing it more. I had it almost to 3.0ghz but it failed out so its at stock.

I'll post more once I get it to 3.0, but this board sucks for overclocking.


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice face lift.







My AM2 rig is not online ATM otherwise I would post CPUZ Validation.


----------



## usapatriot

I just ordered an AMD Athlon LE-1660 Lima 2.8GHz.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Heres my Validation
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450576


----------



## N2Gaming

Validation









May I join?


----------



## 21276

update for me, finally got my 5200+ to 3.0ghz stable at 2 hours, additional stability testing will be done while im at work tomorrow night.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450705


----------



## JEmmaB

Welcome! N2.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

AM2 - Asus M2n32-SLi Deluxe (5000+ Black Edition)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450747

AM2+ -Gigabyte m-750SLi-DS4 (9850 Black Edition)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448821

Sign me up Please


----------



## Vegnagun

Notice the new name. Please update it on your list. Thanks bro.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks JE. Looks like to manager of this club is on vacation or something. I see a quite a few new requsets with validation not added to the club roster yet.


----------



## SentrySkills

SentrySkills -
AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ @3632 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=451650


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*


SentrySkills -
AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ @3632 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=451650


Wow that is very impressive


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentrySkills* 
SentrySkills -
AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ @3632 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=451650

SentrySkills.... very nice job! With all four ram slots populated too....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*


SentrySkills -
AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ @3632 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=451650


 Hey sentry way to go man. Give yourself a big ol pat on the back for me.


----------



## SentrySkills

Going to push it to 3.8 tonight.. I know it can do it.. We'll see


----------



## N2Gaming

You can do it!!!


----------



## winginit

.... definitely would be impressive to see!


----------



## GameBoy

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452069

Unstable but meh.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452069

Unstable but meh.


Updated.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

AM2 - Asus M2n32-SLi Deluxe (5000+ Black Edition)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450747

AM2+ -Gigabyte m-750SLi-DS4 (9850 Black Edition)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448821

Sign me up Please

"this is a repost, but wanted in







"

LOL... I can't sleep all my new parts, for new rig are coming today...only 40 mins away


----------



## Nenkitsune

I really need to stop playing with my overclock. I wanted to see how high my FSB could handle. it seems I can get it up to a 335mhz FSB speed with a 9x multiplier, but I haven't tried higher. I tried to get it to do it just now and I couldn't (I think I had some wrong settings that were breaking it) oh well, i'll just stick with my current 3.1ghz overclock and stop screwing around with it haha

also, I have a question about chipset temps. my chipset currently idles at 50c with 1.22v going into it (I had less, 1.1v and it idled at 46c with 51-52c load) I'm wondering if this is fine for my chipset. i've never really had a board that let me monitor this before


----------



## darthspartan

I will gladly join
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421545


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


AM2 - Asus M2n32-SLi Deluxe (5000+ Black Edition)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450747

AM2+ -Gigabyte m-750SLi-DS4 (9850 Black Edition)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448821

Sign me up Please

"this is a repost, but wanted in







"

LOL... I can't sleep all my new parts, for new rig are coming today...only 40 mins away










Added both of your CPUs to the roster








Good luck with the new build!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I really need to stop playing with my overclock. I wanted to see how high my FSB could handle. it seems I can get it up to a 335mhz FSB speed with a 9x multiplier, but I haven't tried higher. I tried to get it to do it just now and I couldn't (I think I had some wrong settings that were breaking it) oh well, i'll just stick with my current 3.1ghz overclock and stop screwing around with it haha

also, I have a question about chipset temps. my chipset currently idles at 50c with 1.22v going into it (I had less, 1.1v and it idled at 46c with 51-52c load) I'm wondering if this is fine for my chipset. i've never really had a board that let me monitor this before


That is impressive, my board can only handle 317 FSB with 1.45V going through the northbridge. 
As a general rule of thumb, as long as the temperatures stay below 60c there should not be any problems. Although a lot of northbridges and GPUs can handle up to 80c, it is not recommended.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthspartan*


I will gladly join
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421545


You have been added to the roster as well, Welcome!


----------



## Spart

Add me!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453132

Will be pushing her further once I get her wet. Stock cooler = FAIL.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Add me!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453132

Will be pushing her further once I get her wet. Stock cooler = FAIL.


Nice, can't wait to see some higher clocks.


----------



## The Duke

"Official" and now a Sticky too








Nice work Kamikaze127


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


"Official" and now a Sticky too








Nice work Kamikaze127










Official *AND* Sticky?!








I feel special!









I would hug you, but there seems to be an internet in my way..


----------



## Vegnagun

yay we're official!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Official *AND* Sticky?!








I feel special!









I would hug you, but there seems to be an internet in my way..


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL The Duke rubs the head.








Welcome to all the newest members.


----------



## F4LL3N666

hey all, havnt been here for a little while, was considering upgrading my cpu as couldnt get over 3.0Ghz stable with my AMD 4000+ Brissy,

here i am sat at 3110mhz














i still cant believe it!
i tried every option to get stable over 3000mhz but couldnt find a solution.

heres screenies....

im off to try to tweak those ram timings considering my d9m's are underclocked at mo


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F4LL3N666* 
hey all, havnt been here for a little while, was considering upgrading my cpu as couldnt get over 3.0Ghz stable with my AMD 4000+ Brissy,

here i am sat at 3110mhz














i still cant believe it!
i tried every option to get stable over 3000mhz but couldnt find a solution.

heres screenies....

im off to try to tweak those ram timings considering my d9m's are underclocked at mo
















I'd wait a bit and see if the new Phenom II's will work with your board. they are supose to have a nice am2+ x4 3.0 B.E. processor released jan 9 th 2009. if you only want x2 the 5400 I run is a decent oc'r I have had mine to 3.3 with out pushing it too much. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F4LL3N666* 
hey all, havnt been here for a little while, was considering upgrading my cpu as couldnt get over 3.0Ghz stable with my AMD 4000+ Brissy,

here i am sat at 3110mhz














i still cant believe it!
i tried every option to get stable over 3000mhz but couldnt find a solution.

heres screenies....

im off to try to tweak those ram timings considering my d9m's are underclocked at mo
















Great job on the overclock, but I'm afraid you can't be added without a CPU-Z validation.


----------



## F4LL3N666

sure, no problem ill b back with some screenies + CPU-Z Validation,
c u guy in a bit!


----------



## HondaGuy

With a Bios Update Phenom II ready to go

ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe 1406 Beta Bios

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/so...ELUXE/1406.zip

ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi 1406 Beta Bios

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/so..._WIFI/1406.zip


----------



## nemesis82

this is my first overclock
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=454469


----------



## N2Gaming

not too shabby


----------



## nemesis82

thank you but im still not sure about one thing... since my memory is running at 956 mhz is it safe to leave it like that? hmm i think i should make a new thread


----------



## N2Gaming

what is it pc8500 or pc 6400? if it's pc8500 no problem if it's pc6400 make sure it's not getting to hot are you running the ram with in factory stock voltages?


----------



## logan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


thank you but im still not sure about one thing... since my memory is running at 956 mhz is it safe to leave it like that? hmm i think i should make a new thread










If its stable, then its just fine. I've had mine running at DDR960 for a while now (4 months or so) and I've had it pass memtest at DDR1026, as well as ran it at DDR1000 for a week or so.

Just use memtest to make sure its stable there, and if it is, then you're good to go.


----------



## nemesis82

im using pc6400 DDR2 how do i check if its running too hot since i dont have anything to check it with







can i touch it while its running? i dont want to fry it or shock my self hahaha... im using orthos at large FFT to check my memory... should i use a different one?


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis82* 
im using pc6400 DDR2 how do i check if its running too hot since i dont have anything to check it with







can i touch it while its running? i dont want to fry it or shock my self hahaha... im using orthos at large FFT to check my memory... should i use a different one?

Yes, you can touch it while its running... just make sure that you ground yourself first, so you dont fry anything with static buildup. Although, if you're running with stock voltage for your ram, then I doubt that heat is going to be an issue, as usually its only when the ram is over-volted, that things get hot.

Orthos does well, but I would still use memtest, as it is a dedicated memory testing program... and it does its job dang well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well said Logan. If your ram has heat spreaders then You can touch the heat spreaders to feel for heat. Don't forget to hold onto the chassis for grounding before touching anything inside your case and if the ram does not have heat spreaders avoid touching anything like the metal leads on the ic chips. Just be careful you'll be fine. Memtest86+ will test your memory pretty darn good. Only problem with memtest is usually you use it from a dos screen and not with in windows so basically you have a period of time you don't get to use the rig. I say set it up to run memtest when you will not be using the computer.


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Well said Logan. If your ram has heat spreaders then You can touch the heat spreaders to feel for heat. Don't forget to hold onto the chassis for grounding before touching anything inside your case and if the ram does not have heat spreaders avoid touching anything like the metal leads on the ic chips. Just be care full you'll be fine. Memtest86+ will test your memory pretty damb good. Only problem with memtest is useually you use it from a dos screen and not with in windows so basically you have a period of time you don't get to use the rig. I say set it up to run memtest when you will not be using it.

Great post. +rep (especially for clarifying about touching the heat spreaders vs the IC's)

To keep from "cluttering" the official thread, we're now having our own little party HERE, for those of you that are interested.


----------



## Nubzzz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=451627


----------



## siulmagic

add me =D
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=455201


----------



## Nalty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455608
It might be kinda sucky but it's still an AM2 chip


----------



## nist7

Can I join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455866


----------



## noobdown

update
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post4989657

you can remove my previos 2 aswell. no longer have them.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=452816


----------



## the~faithless

please update, previous clock unstabelized, damn summer heat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=456555

thanx

Please check this out and give me tips to get higher?


----------



## Fox the Sly

I posted back on page 46, but I guess it got overlooked.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457013


----------



## Nenkitsune

ARGH I'm SO CLOSE
I want that RECORD lmao
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=718

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457243

I may just need a bit more voltage to get it. I'm not sure yet though. right now, my idle temp is at 16c with 1.5v (and it doesn't change much when ramping it up to 1.69v either)


----------



## Kamikaze127

Everything is up-to-date. Sorry for the delay, I recently added a new 750Gb AALS HDD to my system, and I reloaded windows.









Christmas avatar time, happy holidays


----------



## Skaoiboy

Could I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457786


----------



## nelson007

Nelson007

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition @ 2608.04 MHz


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

Phenom 9950 bei 3366 Mhz @ Prime



CPU-Z Validation Phenom 9950 @ 3700 Mhz


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450204


----------



## Nenkitsune

what the, why did your fsb drop to 198mhz for 3366?


----------



## wesleturgez

i'd like to get into oc ing my 9950 but i dont know what i'm doin i don't know where to start and all the guides seem to be written for people with a lot more experience than me, and are honestly a little over my head (guess im kinda slow) i understand some of the concepts but what is the first thing to adjust, clock speed, fsb, nb, i need an idiots guide, a begginners manual per se, is there one on here ?


----------



## wesleturgez

o yea n id like to join as well not sure what i need to do tho downloaded cpu-z like it sez


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya wesleturgez,

If you go here  you will find all the info that you need to start and continue overclocking your computer. I would suggest that you print this manual out and read it a few times. If you got any questions regarding this manual ask here or just do a search through the AMD section or the memory section for anything in particular that has you stumped. There is alot of years, and cpu's, of experience at your fingertips.

Unfortunately we, or I can't, tell you *exactly* how your components are going to work together. It is hit and miss, though mostly hit and what works for one does not always work for everyone. There is a sub-section to the main AMD for BE Phenoms, you can ask there, or better yet, read a few weeks of threads that you might find of interest. Anyone can learn by example and that is about all that we can tell or suggest to you. The more understanding you have of a skill the better you'll get at it, which is why I suggested printing that thread out. Just sections 1-7 and then it will be handy when you are in the bios fiddling around.

I wish you luck in your OC'ing Journey.


----------



## HondaGuy

Pushing this Phenom 9850 to 3.7....Hope'n fingers are crossed


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wesleturgez*


o yea n id like to join as well not sure what i need to do tho downloaded cpu-z like it sez


You can find cpuz here and prolly directions on how to use it. once you run cpuz click on the about tab and then click on validation. then click save to any place on your pc so that you know where to find it. once you get the file saved let us know if you have not figured it out at that point.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462299

I wanna join


----------



## Kamikaze127

As of 12-13-08, the list is up to date.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462299

I wanna join









Your CPU is a Socket 939 variant. This club is AM2 & AM2+ only. Sorry








Perhaps you would be interested in the Socket 939 Appreiciation Club... http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-official.html


----------



## nemesis82

@damirror bro i think you need to re-evaluate your memory... either stick with your 2 512 or just the 1g stick...
@kamikaze you didnt add me


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Update for my 5000+ Black edition

I found the link









AM2

AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @3.404ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=426791


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


As of 12-13-08, the list is up to date.









Your CPU is a Socket 939 variant. This club is AM2 & AM2+ only. Sorry








Perhaps you would be interested in the Socket 939 Appreiciation Club... http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-official.html


I'm confused as of now, I know its a S939, but there are 3800's on the list? Anyone care to explain the difference? o.o


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya DaMirrorLink,

I at first was going to repeat what Kamikaze said but then I went and looked at that 3800 and you are correct, it is a skt939. So the answer for you is that it should not be listed in this Club. I am sure that Kamikaze will straighten it out when he gets back and checks new threads. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


I'm confused as of now, I know its a S939, but there are 3800's on the list? Anyone care to explain the difference? o.o


There is a s939 3800+ and then there is a am2 x2 3800+ duel core. Hope this helps.


----------



## 21276

small update for me. managed to push my chip to 3.125 but it wont let me validate it since i was using 1.48









so heres a validation of 3.1ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463997


----------



## HondaGuy

I know its rejected... But here his another CPUZ

Phenom 9850 @ 3.7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=464185


----------



## soulsonicforce

Cool, I just got a phenom x4 9850 black edition and I gotta say, I'm very happy with it. It runs cool even overclocked.


----------



## lokster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465046

yey cannonball. im on stock for now coz until i get a better CPU cooler im not gona push my luck


----------



## 21276

looks like when this gets added to the list, ill have the highest OC'ed 5200+ in the club








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463997


----------



## p11ma

Here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467532


----------



## MonsterMarvin

Been playing with overclocking my 9850 - got to 3.12Ghz prime stable. Might try for a little higher over the next week.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467554


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p11ma* 
Here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467532


that cpuz validation is denied...


----------



## p11ma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
that cpuz validation is denied...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467725


----------



## 21276

the daily updates seem to be falling behind a bit lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p11ma* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467725











much better


----------



## Miki

Add me =]

CPU-Z


----------



## winginit

It's just out of the box, and with stock settings.... please add my 7750 BE:

AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition @2700 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=469339

Thank you.... and Happy Holidays everyone!










Edit: vcore is not reading correct on CPU-Z.... it reads the same for my 5000 BE with this board.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey winginit,

Congrats on being the 1st here to go with the 7750 BE. How does it run with just the two cores?


----------



## robbo2

Overclock the thing!


----------



## Duesco

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=469597

Pardon my components...but it's Prime95 approved, so hey.


----------



## almighty15

Stable @ 3.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=469751

Trying to push for 3.6-3.7 but cant get the board stable.


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hey winginit,

Congrats on being the 1st here to go with the 7750 BE. How does it run with just the two cores?

Hey, thanks G-Byte.... it's kind of early to tell, but the little bit I've run it so far, it seems pretty fast compared to my 5000 BE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Overclock the thing!

Oh.... I intend to!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Hectic week. (Shopping, tree, lights, 6'' of snow, christmas).

Updated, though.


----------



## Swiftes

Need a change..
I Bought a 5000+BE (My god it was hard to find, cost me Â£57)
oh and a HDT-S1283 to compliment it.
It's due here on Wednesday so i'll provide a validation link then guys.


----------



## h3llkill3r

and am2 socket cpu here. AMD 6000+ @3150Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=468521


----------



## Vokraman

Add me if ya could


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*


and am2 socket cpu here. AMD 6000+ @3150Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=468521



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vokraman*


Add me if ya could




List updated. Both of you have been added to the roster.


----------



## SamiSmiley

Can u add me










AM2 socket and AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3.4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=471349

EDIT: Air cooled system and stock cooler


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiSmiley* 
Can u add me









AM2 socket and AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3.4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=471349

EDIT: Air cooled system and stock cooler









Wow, that is very impressive for the air cooling! Not to mention it was done on the stock cooler.









Hey, I've got a question. How easy was it to OC with the Abit AN52, my friend has one with a 4600+ at stock, and I never got a chance to play with his board. I want to know incase he has to buy a faster CPU or maybe we could just Overclock it.

Let me know.


----------



## SamiSmiley

Lol, i thought my mobo and CPU is ****







. This is my first two core CPU, so i dont know how`s these going to OC. And this mobo, it seems to be good







. I just going to OC more, when i try get more air in case. I will post result in couple hours.


----------



## TripleC

update me
x2 7750 be at 3468

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=471404


----------



## SamiSmiley

Cannot get anymore than 3481Mhz, but little bit update.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=471484

I get 3510Mhz, but Windows doesnt start anymore then.


----------



## moins

Join me in!

This is my absolutely stable OC:

5400+ Black Edition @ 3300MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472820


----------



## dragonxwas

add me In please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474257


----------



## TripleC

jump me to AM2+ NOW!!!!









X2 7750 BE @3517Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=473088


----------



## JFDrad

ill join too








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474611

3.46 is my highest clock, but it bdos'd in a stress test


----------



## heelsparky0501

i'll join :]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=449651


----------



## HondaGuy

another link M3A23-MVP Deluxe with Phenom II 940

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=477693


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya HondaGuy,

That is a very nice oc and it is good to see someone who has this new cpu finally giving any info. I really hope that they take off fast and hard. Cause then there will probably be quite a few x4 Phenoms for sale. I'm watching for a good deal on any of the Black Editions.

What temps do you have idle/stressed at 3.9


----------



## f0K5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=478366


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya HondaGuy,

That is a very nice oc and it is good to see someone who has this new cpu finally giving any info. I really hope that they take off fast and hard. Cause then there will probably be quite a few x4 Phenoms for sale. I'm watching for a good deal on any of the Black Editions.

What temps do you have idle/stressed at 3.9

Idle is about 27-29, underload with 1.5volts 44


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=478580


----------



## python09

Hey People! I just recently joined AM2/AM2+ Club!
My CPU-Z Validation


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Idle is about 27-29, underload with 1.5volts 44


Nice. How much did that set up cost you??? I'm guessing over $1200.00

Question: will that M3A board you run support SLI or is is only for crossfire?


----------



## Swiftes

Kamikaze, I ahve upgraded to a 5000+ BE.

Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480761

3.2Ghz @ 1.42v and counting. Hoping to hit 3.5Ghz!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Kamikaze, I ahve upgraded to a 5000+ BE.

Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480761

3.2Ghz @ 1.42v and counting. Hoping to hit 3.5Ghz!!


Good luck.


----------



## eigenVector

One more late arrival?
+1-UP?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=479561


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Nice. How much did that set up cost you??? I'm guessing over $1200.00

Question: will that M3A board you run support SLI or is is only for crossfire?



Only Crossfire......1200.00 alittle less
Phenom II 940 @ 3.4 on 1.33volts


----------



## Kamikaze127

Everything is updated guys.









I see a lot of people ordering Phenom II's, and while that is a good thing, I have a science fair project to do over the weekend so I don't know if I can keep up with it.

Also nice to see the AMD Athlon X2 7750+ Black Edition, it's a great little chip.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Everything is updated guys.









I see a lot of people ordering Phenom II's, and while that is a good thing, I have a science fair project to do over the weekend so I don't know if I can keep up with it.

Also nice to see the AMD Athlon X2 7750+ Black Edition, it's a great little chip.


lol you keep forgetting me








crap cant get to cpuid to validate. will be back later with valaditation of new rig

here ya go
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481882


----------



## linkkrw

Sign me in







for the club

Validation

Not gonna buy a Phenom II, i wait for the AM3







that will be more worth for my money.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Only Crossfire......1200.00 alittle less
Phenom II 940 @ 3.4 on 1.33volts


Thank you for the aswer about the sli not working on that board answer.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi,

A64 X2 4600+ (2.4 GHz stock, 2.64 GHz OC'ed) w/ stock AMD cooler on an Asus M3A - tested 2 hours Prime95 stable, see attachments.

CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=482531


----------



## Quelamune

I would rather like to join this club









Phenom II 940 @ 3.3 stock voltage atm, working on getting it higher.









I'll post a CPUID validation tonight as soon as I get home from work. Sorry I don't have one handy yet









*****

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=483397

Lemme know if you need anything else to join


----------



## N2Gaming

how much you pay for your phnm II 940?


----------



## Quelamune

Sadly, being in Canada, the exchange rate kinda got me. And not having a credit card (go figure, I'm 29...) made newegg alittle hard to look at pricing wise. 359.99 + taxes for the chip from a local supplier. Yeah, a little high.. but its AMD. Worth it IMO.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well at least your one of the few who can say that you have it and can post your experiances with it FTW.


----------



## linkkrw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quelamune* 
Sadly, being in Canada, the exchange rate kinda got me. And not having a credit card (go figure, I'm 29...) made newegg alittle hard to look at pricing wise. 359.99 + taxes for the chip from a local supplier. Yeah, a little high.. but its AMD. Worth it IMO.

Wow that's really expensive am i happy that im living in Europe with really good USA-euro trade courses haha. But i think it's not worth the money i just buyed the 9950 so







I keep waiting on the AM3 versions that will make the differnce


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkkrw* 
Wow that's really expensive am i happy that im living in Europe with really good USA-euro trade courses haha. But i think it's not worth the money i just buyed the 9950 so







I keep waiting on the AM3 versions that will make the differnce









Hopefully the mobo vendors will come out with some decent AM3 mobo. I'd also like to see Nvidia develope a SLI chipset for the AM3 mobo's.


----------



## IaVoR

i want








proof


----------



## Bartmasta

Can I please join? Link is in my sig.

edit: needs moar 6000+ brisbane people @ 3.5GHZ


----------



## j_syk

I'm on the list, but here's an OC update. and i have a 6000+, not a 6400+. thanks!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484064


----------



## Alwinp

Feel free to add me to the list:

proud owner of a 3 year old Asus m2n-E wich will soon be replaced with the one listed in my sig.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485155

AM2+ here i come!


----------



## sfdxsm

sfdxsm
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Windsor 65w
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485219


----------



## linkkrw

I think Kamikaze is gone for few days because i dont see any updates or doesn;t want new ppl in his club









Quote:



Hopefully the mobo vendors will come out with some decent AM3 mobo. I'd also like to see Nvidia develope a SLI chipset for the AM3 mobo's.


I saw nice Asus boards with Ati crossfire chipset (790FX/SB750) the M4A79-T i thought was that so i think there will be also a Nvidia board


----------



## sliced69

Hello I would like to join my link is in sig.


----------



## bomfunk

*sign me up!!!!!*


----------



## nirianto

add me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486336


----------



## Droptone

This thread is growing nicely


----------



## mirski57

Looks like I found a fun place my hardware and I can hang out.
AMD Phenom II 940 on Asus Crosshair II mobo.

First OC at 3.360 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488945

Is this good enough to get me in the door as a member ?


----------



## Gr3m1in

update mine please 2909.72 MHz on stock voltage 24/7 stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=489620


----------



## BigBruiserAl

What do you think if this any good?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Got myself a new chip!
7750BE overclocked to [email protected] 4 hours OCCT stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=490455

now I've got an entry for both halves of this little club here


----------



## winginit

Kamikaze.... could you please make a couple of changes to my entries?

.... an upgrade for my 7750:
AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition @3300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472911

.... and add my 5400 BE:
AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ Black Edition @3600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=490454

Thank you!


----------



## Vegnagun

Way to keep the club goin Kamikaze


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Kamikaze.... could you please make a couple of changes to my entries?

.... an upgrade for my 7750:
AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition @3300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472911

.... and add my 5400 BE:
AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ Black Edition @3600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=490454

Thank you!

Hey winginit, if you don't mind me asking what kind of core V do you run on the x2 5400+ BE. I'd like to see those spd's. Also do you run it 24/7 like that or was it just a suicide run for glory.


----------



## winginit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey winginit, if you don't mind me asking what kind of core V do you run on the x2 5400+ BE. I'd like to see those spd's. Also do you run it 24/7 like that or was it just a suicide run for glory.










N2Gaming....it only needed 1.45v for that validation, so not exactly a suicide run, but it's not 24/7 either. It failed Orthos right away at 3.6, so it wasn't stable yet, or at least at that vcore.... but I was just surprised that I got into Windows, so I grabbed the validation. I tried for 3.7 at 1.45v and up to 1.50v, but couldn't boot into Windows.

Previous to the 3.6, I ran Orthos for a couple of hours (till I shut it down) at 3.5 and 1.45v, and temps were still pretty good (mid-40's).... I had just put this CPU in my EVGA 730a, so I haven't OC'ed with it for very long.


----------



## Droptone

I wounder if my 1000Mhz HT1.0 would bottle neck one of those 7750BE's


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


N2Gaming....it only needed 1.45v for that validation, so not exactly a suicide run, but it's not 24/7 either. It failed Orthos right away at 3.6, so it wasn't stable yet, or at least at that vcore.... but I was just surprised that I got into Windows, so I grabbed the validation. I tried for 3.7 at 1.45v and up to 1.50v, but couldn't boot into Windows.

Previous to the 3.6, I ran Orthos for a couple of hours (till I shut it down) at 3.5 and 1.45v, and temps were still pretty good (mid-40's).... I had just put this CPU in my EVGA 730a, so I haven't OC'ed with it for very long.










Nice oc on such little voltage. Oh and thank you for answering the question... I can't get anything past 3250Mhz stable. So my hat's off to you.


----------



## JEmmaB

Proc update; bone stock.


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491733


----------



## JEmmaB

testing...


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491786


----------



## Rusty1983

Hi,

I am just wondering if someone can help me overclock my system. I know about the Ctrl+F1 in the bios for more options but i'm not sure what settings to use as the settings i have tried results in my system bios reseting to default.

My rig is:

GIGABYTE M61PME-S2
AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ @2.7Ghz (Brisbane)
2x1GB Corsair HPC 800Mhz Dual Channel DDR2
PNY GeForce 9500GT 512MB
550W Winpower PSU
1xMAXTOR 500GB SATA
2xMAXTOR 250GB IDE
Vista Ultimate x86

Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## winginit

Rusty1983.... welcome to OCN! A very good guide to the basics of OCing can be found here .... it's definitely worth checking out to see how everything works together for an overclock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Nice oc on such little voltage. Oh and thank you for answering the question... I can't get anything past 3250Mhz stable. So my hat's off to you.









Thanks, N2gaming.... but I'm not done yet.... I'm going to try to coax a little more out of it


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JEmmaB* 
testing...


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491786

get it up there bro!!! push it!


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


get it up there bro!!! push it!


pushing...


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492312


----------



## Rusty1983

winginit said:


> Rusty1983.... welcome to OCN! A very good guide to the basics of OCing can be found here .... it's definitely worth checking out to see how everything works together for an overclock.
> 
> Ok , Thanks. I have checked this out, but still can't get my head arround RAM dividers and such. Should i underclock my RAM if i am increasing the "FSB" and should i even be moving my multiplier?, Also i cannot see how to change my volts Board, CPU or RAM, could this just be my crappy budget board? I consider myself to be quite clued up, however i think i am missing something here,
> Could someone please simplify things for me as i am feeling a bit of a noob at the moment... Thanks
> 
> Andrew


----------



## logan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rusty1983*


Ok , Thanks. I have checked this out, but still can't get my head arround RAM dividers and such. Should i underclock my RAM if i am increasing the "FSB" and should i even be moving my multiplier?, Also i cannot see how to change my volts Board, CPU or RAM, could this just be my crappy budget board? I consider myself to be quite clued up, however i think i am missing something here,
Could someone please simplify things for me as i am feeling a bit of a noob at the moment... Thanks

Andrew


There are some really great guides to read through on those topics here on OCN, but I'll try to give you the basic idea right now.

Quote:



Should i underclock my RAM if i am increasing the "FSB" and should i even be moving my multiplier?


Short answer... yes, Ram speed is connected to the reference clock, so as your reference clock speeds go up, so does your ram. To keep the ram stable, it is recommended to lower the "divider" (ram speed setting) to keep the ram running close to the stock speed.

The term "divider" comes from the fact that the ram speed setting is usually based off of the reference clock, and the different settings are expressed as a ratio of that reference clock. In other words, as you lower the speed of the ram, you are dividing by a larger number, which makes the ram run slower.

Changing the multiplier can be helpful at times, especially if your board is capable of high reference clock speeds, because theoretically if you have two OCs, one using high reference clock speeds, and the other a high multi. The First setup SHOULD be faster, because all the other components should be running faster as well, not just the CPU.

Quote:



Also i cannot see how to change my volts Board, CPU or RAM, could this just be my crappy budget board?


Certain board manufactures find some sort of twisted pleasure in hiding the important parts of the BIOS, which is likely what is happening to you. You should be able to find where the settings are if you look for a manual (or someone around here has experience with the board... unfortunately, I do not, so I'm not much help here).

Hope that helps out a bit.

And welcome to the forum, this place is great







.


----------



## Fossil

I think it is about time we update my CPU to what it really is. 5000 BE @ 3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492761


----------



## Rusty1983

Hey, Thanks for the quick reply







, Things are a little clearer now, however even though i know how to unlock the hidden bios settings to change the reference clock and multipyer etc (Ctrl+F1) theres still nothing about voltage. Is it possible that GIGABYTE have completly removed these options from the bios?

Thanks again for your help, I just hope i don't have to buy a better board.









Andrew


----------



## Rusty1983

OK,
I have contacted GIGABYTE and they tell me that the board/BIOS doesn't have an option for overvoltage, is there any other way i can change the voltage of my Memory/CPU without using the crappy bios?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## CJRhoades

I suppose I'll join. I'm on the site everyday posting new problems anyway (lol).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493652


----------



## zacbrain

hai guies, got a 8650 now







on a 790gx mobo. ill update info in a sex.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rusty1983*


OK,
I have contacted GIGABYTE and they tell me that the board/BIOS doesn't have an option for overvoltage, is there any other way i can change the voltage of my Memory/CPU without using the crappy bios?

Thanks
Andrew


amd overdrive mate


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys can i join in??


----------



## Rusty1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


amd overdrive mate


I'v tried that, It keeps saying "AMD Overdrive Cannot find an AMD CPU" !!!
Any suggestions?


----------



## doggymad

Count me in







PHII 940BE! AM2+


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
guys can i join in??

Hey funny finding you here bro.









Too bad your validation failed; nice o'c anyways.









BTW; just want to add my proc info.


















validation


----------



## Xyro TR1

What if CPU-Z doesn't recognize my processor? It says AMD Processor Unknown in BIOS too, even after update. Can I still join? lol


----------



## zacbrain

^__^









seems pretty decent on stock volts. ill see again later with higher ram speed/ht.


----------



## Sethorama

I would like to join the club here is valid link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497640


----------



## xc rider

Im in.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498491


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethorama*


I would like to join the club here is valid link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497640



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xc rider*


Im in.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498491


Welcome to OCN guys,


----------



## xc rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Welcome to OCN guys,

Thanks! Ive learned tons here!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JEmmaB* 
Hey funny finding you here bro.









Too bad your validation failed; nice o'c anyways.









BTW; just want to add my proc info.


















validation

its ok i don't have an internet connection at home thats why its not validated..i just upload here at my shop..^^ i'm just a poor guy..not like you with Phenom 2's


----------



## TwiggLe

I'd love to join up.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500200

Edit: Had wrong link updated now.


----------



## Rusty1983

might aswell join properly.











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500824


----------



## Droptone

Update.

Now with water.

Max so far. Not 100% stable. 3.5Ghz @ 1.6v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501145

Stable so far 24/7. 3.375Ghz @ (Edit: )1.54v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501643
Idle temps 28c, Load 56c

Still tweaking


----------



## lovemymito

i am in..

phenom x3 8450 running at 2520 Mhz

here is the validation.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501685


----------



## Tator Tot

Update.

Sort of.

I had 3.0ghz

Not stable though

So this is my 2.785 stable. (265x10.5) 1.37vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501875


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Add me to the list please!










(Will validate when I get home)


----------



## enrico35

This is my validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503080

Sure want to be on the list too.

This is a stable overclock with running Prime on all 4 cores for 12 hours in small packages.

Greetings from Holland.


----------



## winginit

Welcome to OCN! And to all the other new members, as well! It's looking like it's time to update the list....


----------



## BlkDrgn28

I'll join this group.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503287


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Add me to the list please!










(Will validate when I get home)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504634

Gonna start overclocking today and will post my results.


----------



## SinX7

AMD 64 x2 4200+ 2.5 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498751


----------



## mind0uT

Phenom 9950BE 125W @ 3.0ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506368


----------



## Nenkitsune

update! I got a MASSIVE overclock thanks to cool temps (10c ambient, 19c idle at 1.584v)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507367

not stable of course, but who cares lmao. also, pulling my video card out and running onboard helped out the most. I had a 3.5ghz wall because the video card would draw so much power from my little PSU


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
update! I got a MASSIVE overclock thanks to cool temps (10c ambient, 19c idle at 1.584v)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507367

not stable of course, but who cares lmao. also, pulling my video card out and running onboard helped out the most. I had a 3.5ghz wall because the video card would draw so much power from my little PSU

Your RAM speed and timings a painful bro.

See if you can knock them up to DDR2 800/PC2 6400 And maybe have the timings at 5-5-5-15


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Your RAM speed and timings a painful bro.

See if you can knock them up to DDR2 800/PC2 6400 And maybe have the timings at 5-5-5-15

I did that to knock off any stress they would cause. I could've easily done DDR2-800 but it was really late at night/early morning and I wanted to sleep.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I did that to knock off any stress they would cause. I could've easily done DDR2-800 but it was really late at night/early morning and I wanted to sleep.


I wasn't trying to be mean







Just saying, save your current OC to a profile, and set those RAM timings or speeds into a good area. 
As RAM plays a large part in the speed and power of an AMD system. More so than Intel. And much more than CPU mhz.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Here's my 9950 @ 3.0GHZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510057


----------



## luie637

ill join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510085


----------



## brandonmpace

I'll join as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510109

It's my sig rig. 5050e @3.06GHz. Click the link above and look at the Specification. It shows 5050e. Anyone know why cpuz 1.5 shows 5000B for the processor but 5050e for the specification?


----------



## tahumie87

Here's my X2 5400+ Black Edition @3,5 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498834


----------



## e6800xe

^ u hax0r.. how u get that thing at 3.5








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512758


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e6800xe*


^ u hax0r.. how u get that thing at 3.5








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512758


Prolly with ddr1066 ram and a lot of cpu juice. gota give em some power if you want em to shoot for the stars.


----------



## gerikoh

here's mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512819


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Prolly with ddr1066 ram and a lot of cpu juice. gota give em some power if you want em to shoot for the stars.










yeah probably 1.5vcore and not stable.. my ram doesnt like my board too well so im kinda screwed for higher fsb overclocks


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I got to 3.1!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510438


----------



## Pings

Sign me up. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=502488


----------



## Steven.Cole

Hello All,

I am new to Overclocking in general and this website. I appologize if i am posting this message in the wrong place.

I am building a new computer gaming system. These are the parts i have just purchased and there seems to be alot of information about how to overclock them. I would like your support so i don't mess anything up.

Parts List:
Mother Board - ASUS M3N-HT DELUXE
CPU - AMD PHENOM X4 - 2.6GIG BE
MEMORY - Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 
(PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 
HDD - HITACHI 1 TB SATA2
VIDEO - 512meg XFX GEFORCE GTX+ BE

THOSE ARE THE IMPORTANT ONE'S.

i also have a raid max case, 730watt power supply, 2 dvd drives

so on to the questions:

1. i have seen posts where some ppl have oc'd there cpu's to 4.5gig hertz i don't know that i have to be that high but i would like to go as high as i can get with it being stable.

2. i have seen other posts about Overclocking the mother board

3. i have seen posts about memory overclocking

But none of the posts ever tell you what settings they changed kinda like a template for me to follow.

can anyone help me or is willing to work with me on ventrillo server to walk me through setting this new system up?

I would really appreciate anyones/everyones help on this.

With Warmest regards


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steven.Cole*


Hello All,

I am new to Overclocking in general and this website. I appologize if i am posting this message in the wrong place.

I am building a new computer gaming system. These are the parts i have just purchased and there seems to be alot of information about how to overclock them. I would like your support so i don't mess anything up.

Parts List:
Mother Board - ASUS M3N-HT DELUXE
CPU - AMD PHENOM X4 - 2.6GIG BE
MEMORY - Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 
(PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 
HDD - HITACHI 1 TB SATA2
VIDEO - 512meg XFX GEFORCE GTX+ BE

THOSE ARE THE IMPORTANT ONE'S.

i also have a raid max case, 730watt power supply, 2 dvd drives

so on to the questions:

1. i have seen posts where some ppl have oc'd there cpu's to 4.5gig hertz i don't know that i have to be that high but i would like to go as high as i can get with it being stable.

2. i have seen other posts about Overclocking the mother board

3. i have seen posts about memory overclocking

But none of the posts ever tell you what settings they changed kinda like a template for me to follow.

can anyone help me or is willing to work with me on ventrillo server to walk me through setting this new system up?

I would really appreciate anyones/everyones help on this.

With Warmest regards


Steven.Cole, Welcome to OCN.

Please note: it is important that you

fill in your system spcec's here

so that you will not have to relist your system hardware everytime you make a post further more it makes it easier for all members to see exactely what you are useing because your hardware will be listed in the same way as every one else. That makes it very easy to look at what you have for a system and how me may be able to detect any issues you have quickly by looking at what you have. Now the more detail you give in your system information the easier it becomes to help you diagnose any problems when you encounter any.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Steven,

As suggested by N2Gaming go an edit your system specs so we all know what you got for hardware.

I know you just want to dig in a start that 4.5GHz overclock but it is not that simple. First you gotta know how to do what it is that is involved in overclocking. The best and most satisfying way to do that is to do *ALOT* of reading. The links below will give you a great starting point on how to go about getting the best out of your hardware, but it will take some time, you will not be able do what some of the others have done for themselves and the overclocks they have achieved without knowing the basics.

My suggestion to you is to do alot more reading. Below are to guides and one sticky for other places on OCN to look for what you need to learn about overclocking. After you learn about ocing then you will need to learn about what your own components can do. So if you think that by Monday evening you can get a 4+GHz overclock I really hate to burst your bubble but it ain't gonna happen that fast.

Read, read some more and the read it again. I would suggest printing out the two guides below so that they will be handy for when you are able to start ocing.

Welcome to the best place online to get the most out of you hard earned, fast spent, cash. At OCN you will learn a great deal and probably forget alot too but it will become ingrained if you take the effort to learn how to crawl first before you run a overclocking marathon.

Good luck...

Overclocking Guides & Information

Ultimate Overclocking Guide

"Offical" Overclocking Guide - AMD Socket AM2


----------



## Malth

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514087

how many volts/degrees is considered 'unsafe' for these chips?


----------



## logan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malth*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514087

how many volts/degrees is considered 'unsafe' for these chips?


Most people wont push it past 1.5v-1.55v or so, unless they have extreme cooling. My personal limit is 1.5v for 24/7 use.

And make sure your temps stay under about 55c while loaded.

Cheers


----------



## Steven.Cole

I appreciate everyones help, the system parts will be here thursday and i will start assembling the system as soon as they arrive.

i understand what you all have said and i will read and reread the articles provided.

beyond that what software should i load to provide everyone base line numbers for my system so we can proceed from there. I assume that would be what you all will recommend.

The hardware i purchased was from reading many articles and determining price vers performance within my budget. I don't mind spending money i just like to find that good balance. This computer is specifically desgined for gaming as i have another older but good work pc and several laptops from which i work when i am in the field working so this rig needs to be setup for just gaming.

I hope this information helps u all to help me.

thanks steve


----------



## G-Byte

Hi again Steven. The Overclocking Guides & Information sticky I put up above has links to other great places here for almost whatever you might need. There is also a link to OCN's download section. Read the "Welcome Too..." sticky and it will tell you all about what software is there for you to grab.


----------



## daf2056

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515325


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya folks.

Kamikaze...I need an update for my newer sytem.

cpu-z Phenom x4 9850be


----------



## wrxxx

right now i have a 4600+ x2 but im getting a phenom 9960 hopefully soon


----------



## wamubu

I got my 4850e cooking along at 3047MHz @ 1.36V... Managed to boost up the memory to DDR2 1016! Will link screenshot when I get it - finally stable - OCCT over 1 hour and going...


----------



## rezkid

Ill join Oo http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518614


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys can I join? Link is in sig.

I've got 3rd best OC for my processor and best OC for it on air.


----------



## esocid

Got my ram today, posted, and I'm up and running my Phenom II 920







. Haven't gotten around to messing with anything yet. So everything is stock for now.

Validation here


----------



## soulsonicforce

put me down for a phenom II 920


----------



## StiticX

Phenom x4 9850 BE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519944


----------



## Jamar16

Add me please, Phenom 9950 140w http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=521521


----------



## kz26

Add me also, Phenom 9850BE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=521668


----------



## Tator Tot

Update me please.

1ghz Overclock on my chip

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=522423


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Phenom 9850 Black Edition:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=522622


----------



## vwgti

Finally a update from me,
Phenom II 940
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=522628


----------



## wiccan_creed

Put me in with a 7750 Kuma


----------



## mikeyk365

count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=521439


----------



## Nightz2k

Hey, new here, but I've been lurking around in the past few months.









Can you add me as well ?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=522738

Loving this new PC. First build I've done and it's rocking my games.


----------



## mikeyk365

this cpu is sweet!! 3.1ghz and in the world record oc database!


----------



## Alex_Summer

Sign me up! First major processor I've ever built heh.

AMD Phenom II 940 BE


----------



## nagol345

6000+ brisbane at 3.33GHz! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.p...id/563651/width/525/height/525/flags/LL[/IMG]


----------



## DaMirrorLink

my new mobo forced me to upgrade

im on a 4400 now and when i get a better heatsink and a better power supply (only using 4/8 of the cpu connector pins o.o) i will oc the hell out of it!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529839


----------



## Swazi88

add me in with my lil cpu


----------



## mind0uT

Add me in








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530021


----------



## fixinggenie

I got one too! lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530195


----------



## porschedrifter

Count me in, Phenom II 940 @ 3.4


----------



## Bkpizza

Add me too!!
X2 4800+ @ 2900
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532829


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I oc'd 200 MHZ









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533296


----------



## EricM9104

Kami, remove me, and CTS_AE is now the new owner.


----------



## cs_maan

I'm in Phenom II X4 940 @ Stock 3.0 GIGAHURTZ....for now







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536264


----------



## Asustweaker

I'm rockin it oldschool, 5000+ [email protected] stable, 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537192


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I'm still not on the list... *dies*


----------



## Rusty1983

I'm not on the list either....huh..never mind....
Anyway was wondering if someone can help me with a RAM question?

I just got an upgrade to 2x2GB OCZ Gold Edition (Vista Performance)PC2 6400 800Mhz
and it says on the box and the OCZ website that the timings should be
[email protected]
however cpu-z says it should be run
[email protected]

Can anyone clear up exactly what timings are optimal for this memory?
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Tator Tot

You need to either enable the Enhanced Performance Profile or SLi Profile in your BIOS.

Or just manually set them to 5-5-5-12 @ 1.9v


----------



## Rusty1983

that doesn't seem right..... it's running now stable at 6-6-6-18-24 
Whats the best settings... help someone plz


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rusty1983*


that doesn't seem right..... it's running now stable at 6-6-6-18-24 
Whats the best settings... help someone plz


Yeah, and they will run stable at their rated speed.

You just need to raise them to that.

Their are things called JEDEC Standards, and if your board does not support Enhanced Performance Profiles or SLi profiles, or if you do not enable that profile; the RAM will then revert to its highest JEDEC standard available on your motherboard.

that is why you need to turn on EPP or SLi profile. Or manually overclock the RAM to its rated speed.


----------



## Rusty1983

OK, right.... but the question is.
What's the better (faster) setting 5-5-5-18-22 or 6-6-6-18-24 ???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rusty1983* 
OK, right.... but the question is.
What's the better (faster) setting 5-5-5-18-22 or 6-6-6-18-24 ???

5-5-5-18-22

The lower your timings the better. Atleast on an AMD system.


----------



## the~faithless

random insert. My RAM is runing at 4-4-4-14 1.9v, nice set of corsair xms2's rather stable, even at 3-3-3-12, is it wise to run at those timings tho?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the~faithless* 
random insert. My RAM is runing at 4-4-4-14 1.9v, nice set of corsair xms2's rather stable, even at 3-3-3-12, is it wise to run at those timings tho?

Wise..well if they are stable its great.

If you can get DDR2 working at Cas 3 settings then its wonderous.

But you might want to check your speed and make sure they are running at DDR2 800.


----------



## Mikezilla

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541469

Am I in?


----------



## Dudeson169

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541651

May I enter? I am only using this sempron for today, at about 4 PM I am getting a AMD Athlon 4200+ and I can get a validation of it too, after I overclock it (mrughahhaha)


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeson169* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541651

May I enter? I am only using this sempron for today, at about 4 PM I am getting a AMD Athlon 4200+ and I can get a validation of it too, after I overclock it (mrughahhaha)

Hiya Dudeson. I am afraid you will have to wait until you got a gpuz screeny of your am2(+). Then you are in like Flynn.


----------



## Dudeson169

Here is the GPU-Z Screenshot


----------



## n1helix

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543240

AMD rulz!


----------



## Rian

Add me up guys!! I <3 Amd.


----------



## Stellarex

Sign me up!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543812

Woo!!! here's this one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543827


----------



## Helmsdg

9950 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544901


----------



## Dudeson169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stellarex*


Sign me up!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543812

Woo!!! here's this one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543827


They are not validated...


----------



## BSB27

oi mate ill join


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeson169*


They are not validated...



For some reason I cant get them to validate.... how do I do that?


----------



## Campo

I'll join


----------



## Stellarex

Fixed my Validation!


----------



## terence52

i am joining with me phenom will see how to validate


----------



## terence52

wonder why my phenom is listed as an opteron 1384
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548411


----------



## timw4mail

I've got my Phenom II, its AM2+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548417


----------



## PuffMaN

niice eh?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548451
count me in!


----------



## battosaii

my mobo is AM2/AM2+ i started out with a 5400 BE now i have a 9950 BE and i will be getting a Phenom II 940 BE next week.

heres a simple overclock on the 9950


----------



## p4l1ndr0m3

I can boot into windows at 3.5GHz, but BSOD on stress test. 3.2GHz is 100% 24/7 stable since I keep my computer at full load most of the time. ([email protected])

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549607


----------



## Sandman8709

Add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550174


----------



## philhalo66

im in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549581


----------



## eclipseaudio4

me too. Cpuz 5000+ @ 3600


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


me too. Cpuz 5000+ @ 3600


Hiya eclipse. What vcore are you pushing for that oc? We got almost the same systems and I have a hard time getting a stable 3.0, but I've not played around alot with it.


----------



## sincere

hi i was just stress testing my oc with prime95 and i noticed in cpuz that my settings where fluctuating i had my setting at this. Core speed 3268.8Mhz,Multiplier at 13.5,and my bus speed at 242MKz.Those settings were changing to this Core speed 1573.1MHz, multiplier 6.5,and bus speed 242MHz.

Does anyone know why this is happening ?


----------



## p4l1ndr0m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sincere*


hi i was just stress testing my oc with prime95 and i noticed in cpuz that my settings where fluctuating i had my setting at this. Core speed 3268.8Mhz,Multiplier at 13.5,and my bus speed at 242MKz.Those settings were changing to this Core speed 1573.1MHz, multiplier 6.5,and bus speed 242MHz.

Does anyone know why this is happening ?


Turn off CnQ.


----------



## sincere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p4l1ndr0m3*


Turn off CnQ.


I have that turned off.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Got my folding box here -

Athlon64 X2 4600+ @ 2.64 GHz (CPU-Z validation here)


----------



## Vegnagun

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556604

New ram overclock included. Also its Just Vegnagun now


----------



## headcracker

im in







, not got a cpu-z link for my new Phenom 2 yet , as not finished overclocking it yet lol, i have a feeling my ram is gonna hold me back though.

EDIT: 3.5GHz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558094

(so far ^^)


----------



## gorb

stock >_>
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559151


----------



## d-lira

I do not have the power of four cores, but if the three xD

Hello everyone, I have a Phenom 710 [email protected], the processor I have tried 3.8 but it seems to have problems with memories.

Here we will leave my validacion cpuz.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548396

and the world record ( 710 )

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=936

sorry for my English. If you have any suggestions to increase the overclock is welcome.

PS: the 3.730mhz are not stable, I use a 3.510mhz

they are well


----------



## stimr2

With my 2nd post I would like to join The "Official" AM2/AM2+ club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556347


----------



## tequila_b

And with my first serious attempt with 3.3ghz, i'd like to join the official club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=564361









More to come!


----------



## raisethe3

Got mine here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=564750


----------



## SporkofdooM

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565295

I had 3.114 for about 10 minutes then it pooped out. I'll have to tinker some more later

24/7 at 2.813 is the norm

CPUz is reading my voltage as roughly 1.48.... is that safe territory? that reading accurate?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565295

I had 3.114 for about 10 minutes then it pooped out. I'll have to tinker some more later

24/7 at 2.813 is

CPUz is reading my voltage as roughly 1.48.... is that safe territory? that reading accurate?

Its safe...but I wouldn't go over 1.5v unless you WC or something.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

I'm in and I'm thinking about sending my >>XFX<< 9600GT in for warranty service because it's really hard to get a stable overclock at or above the "Alpha Dog[740/1750/1000]" settings (mine is a vanilla[650/1625/900]but thay are the same chipset, HS/f, EVERYTHING!] and I have seen plenty of higher overclocks online. The reason my question pertains here is I'm asking for a "once-over on my main overclock settings 'cause I have had to "finesse" this board but now that it passes all the CPU Memtests since I lowered the Mem Speed because my main problem is 1 Prob w/ 3 Symptoms [I think] A) BSOD or Crash only while 3-d intensive(Games) apps B) "Freeze-up" possible soft prob C) Benching, Gaming "Driver malfunctioned and was restarted"

B>T>W> My ram state's on the site that 2.10v and 4-4-4-15 are the settings but I can't hit that but also mine is sli ran and I have amd board but I have used the EPP with decent results (might go back if timings/RAM turn out to be problem) When I go manual settings sometimes it won't take

P.S. I have been trying the newest 185 drivers, 182, 178, 175.....best luck w/ 175 or 185 (it seems so far) 182 not bad.......
Here's some screenie's plus question's and any suggestions are GREATLY APPRECIATED!

1)Do my Ram settings look O.K.?
2) How high does my HTT clock need to be as not to bottleneck?
3)My Mobo has a "NB Multi Adjust which I leave on Auto, what is it and what does it affect?
4)What is DRAM:FSB Ratio controlled by


----------



## G-Byte

...not needed any longer


----------



## G-Byte

...not needed any longer either


----------



## l4n b0y

my PII 940 at a modest 3.8ghz...

CPU-Z


----------



## Campo

My 5400+ @ 3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566092

EDIT: Can anyone tell me why it doesn't show voltage in the validation?


----------



## donnybrook

i love a 50 dollar chip that can run 3.4 under stock volts >.> hehe

ps. i didnt do a validation, but as you can see on the futuremark window my email is posted >.> if that doesnt count i guess i can go get a "validation" for ya hehe

oh and you can see my avatar on my wallpaper hehe


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnybrook* 
i love a 50 dollar chip that can run 3.4 under stock volts >.> hehe

ps. i didnt do a validation, but as you can see on the futuremark window my email is posted >.> if that doesnt count i guess i can go get a "validation" for ya hehe

oh and you can see my avatar on my wallpaper hehe

You don't find that CPU a bottleneck for the 260??


----------



## SporkofdooM

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565295

5000+ BE


----------



## timw4mail

Could you please add my Phenom II? Link in sig.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


My 5400+ @ 3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566092



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565295

5000+ BE


To make it *ALOT easier* for me please post your own links similiar to the two examples above. I can reply/cut/paste/edit your cpu very easy but help out a bit ok?

Thanks


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donnybrook*


i love a 50 dollar chip that can run 3.4 under stock volts >.> hehe

ps. i didnt do a validation, but as you can see on the futuremark window my email is posted >.> if that doesnt count i guess i can go get a "validation" for ya hehe

oh and you can see my avatar on my wallpaper hehe


The Thread/OP states a validation is required. I see your cpu-z info but...


----------



## headcracker

Forgot to add me









Phenom II 920 @ 3612MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563780


----------



## CJRhoades

My Athlon x2 4850e @ 2.75GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=571540


----------



## G-Byte

wrong


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


wrong


what is?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


what is?


Oh, I was doing some editing and I had like 4 tabs open for the Club here and one was for replying and the other was an edit. I ended up posting a new post and an edit for the same content. Not a biggy but I sometimes can't keep it all straight in my head and mixup's happen.


----------



## cs_maan

Can I be added







?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=572043


----------



## MoveYouDie

am2+


----------



## Bazuny

I'll Join My AM3 is in a AM2+ board. Phenom II 720 BE


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoveYouDie* 
am2+


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazuny* 
I'll Join My AM3 is in a AM2+ board. Phenom II 720 BE

Go back and read Post #1 for instructions.


----------



## Bazuny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Go back and read Post #1 for instructions.


Sorry here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566017


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazuny*


I'll Join My AM3 is in a AM2+ board. Phenom II 720 BE



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazuny*


Sorry here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566017


Hiya Bazuny. Ok, I've added you to my post #1019 where I am trying to keep track of new members of the club. I am also trying to get everyone caught up compared to post #1 and where Kamikaze left off at. It is taking more time than I thought and I have less time per day now until I move than I wanted to spend on the update.


----------



## vwgti

Great work with the club Kami, can u update me please? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576932


----------



## JMT668

getting AMD 550BE soon al come back when i get it!!


----------



## SporkofdooM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


porkofdooM
Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @ 3115 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565295


Just realized that's missing an "S"


----------



## headcracker

is this thing even updated ?


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


is this thing even updated ?


Yeah should be.


----------



## motoray

Can i be added to this awesome list? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582785


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I would also like to be added =)
3255.41Mhz AMD X2 4000+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577249


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
is this thing even updated ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Yeah should be.

doesnt look like it has been in a long time

_Last edited by Kamikaze127 : 01-10-09 at 04:55 PM_


----------



## G-Byte

I took it upon myself to try to get it all updated. I have been trying every day to add in everyone to a post I made of the the 1st page here at 1018 and the next post down is also mine where I am adding all the new people from my two posts for updates. It has been slower going than I thought, or wanted, it to be but I'm going to keep on it. I got a gmail account and I get messages for every post in my sub'd topics including this club and I don't delete this clubs messages until I edit my post #1019.


----------



## goodolsen

I'd like to be added to the list also.
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @ 2997.93

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=583368


----------



## Helmsdg

Repost from page 99
AM2+ Phenom 9950 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544901


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I took it upon myself to try to get it all updated. I have been trying every day to add in everyone to a post I made of the the 1st page here at 1018 and the next post down is also mine where I am adding all the new people from my two posts for updates. It has been slower going than I thought, or wanted, it to be but I'm going to keep on it. I got a gmail account and I get messages for every post in my sub'd topics including this club and I don't delete this clubs messages until I edit my post #1019.

Hey G-Byte maybe you could talk to an admin to see if you can take over the thread or start a new one and copy and paste the list into your own thread then update it w/a link back to this thread or something along those lines. I mean if this thread is not going to be updated then something should be done about it.

What is the whole purpose of this club any way. Are we all here just to show how well our cpu's clock or are we here to have open discussions about pc related stuff







I did not browse the whole thread for conversations but I do see a lot of members and that right there makes for a good beginning of any club. One thing for sure we all have AMD in common.









Just my









N2G


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey G-Byte maybe you could talk to an admin to see if you can take over the thread or start a new one and copy and paste the list into your own thread then update it w/a link back to this thread or something along those lines. I mean if this thread is not going to be updated then something should be done about it.

What is the whole purpose of this club any way. Are we all here just to show how well our cpu's clock or are we here to have open discussions about pc related stuff







I did not browse the whole thread for conversations but I do see a lot of members and that right there makes for a good beginning of any club. One thing for sure we all have AMD in common.









Just my









N2G

Well said, N2G....







Hats off to you, G-Byte!


----------



## Tator Tot

@G-Gyte,

If you PM a forum section moderator (txtmstrjoe, Th|nk3r) they should be able to help you take control of the thread, and the update the Original Post and turn this more into a club so we can all help one another.

Good Luck either way!
& Best Regards,
~Tator Tot


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey G-Byte maybe you could talk to an admin to see if you can take over the thread or start a new one and copy and paste the list into your own thread then update it w/a link back to this thread or something along those lines. I mean if this thread is not going to be updated then something should be done about it.

What is the whole purpose of this club any way. Are we all here just to show how well our cpu's clock or are we here to have open discussions about pc related stuff







I did not browse the whole thread for conversations but I do see a lot of members and that right there makes for a good beginning of any club. One thing for sure we all have AMD in common.









Just my









N2G

At the very least a nickle I think.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Well said, N2G....







Hats off to you, G-Byte!









I am kicking myself for not doing something about this for a few months now but...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
@G-Gyte,

If you PM a forum section moderator (txtmstrjoe, Th|nk3r) they should be able to help you take control of the thread, and the update the Original Post and turn this more into a club so we can all help one another.

Good Luck either way!
& Best Regards,
~Tator Tot

I just pm'd Th|nk3r about this problem child of a club and explained what is going on and asked to take control. I'll let you know when/what is said back to me. If you are three are quick you might see it faster than I will by a Nick change on the OP...we shall see what will be will be.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
At the very least a nickle I think.









I am kicking myself for not doing something about this for a few months now but...

I just pm'd Th|nk3r about this problem child of a club and explained what is going on and asked to take control. I'll let you know when/what is said back to me. If you are three are quick you might see it faster than I will by a Nick change on the OP...we shall see what will be will be.


Good Luck G-Byte, I hope all goes well.

If you would like some help, drop me a PM and we can work something out for this "club" to get the ball rolling.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Fellow AM2(+)'ers.

Tator Tot, I will and thanks for offering.

I got a few pages done tonight all the way up to post #904, half way down page 35. I still haven't heard anything back from On High but it is the weekend and everyone could be playing I think. Anyhow, my *big* edit is post # 1018 and I stopped off at #904

I'll get get a few more pages this afternoon after I am awake and aware. I see only 53 pages since I got my settings at 20 posts per page so I am on page 46 which leaves 7 pages to go. But remember that is 20 posts/page so we are still talking about 140 posts to go through. It is a bit hard to figure out what some of you want cause there is no valid link for me to see. But I think that if I miss someone I'll be told.

When I do a few pages, and I still want to incorporate my 1019 with new members to #1018 so hopefully I'll have that done today sometime.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good job and good luck w/taking over the thread to bring it up to date.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya People.

I've not been feeling the best so I haven't done anymore updating since my last post just above. I have had a few pm's with a Mod about this club and I have asked Kamikaze how life and living is in his life. I have no intent about doing anything behind the scene to take over anything. But if I can help Kami out, even for a short time, then I would need control of the thread. Kami, the mods and I are considering options and what is best for the AM2/AM2+ Club's thread, it's members and for OCN itself.

I ask you not to allow any inactivity to stop you from joining in and requesting to be added on to the membership. You will be added one way or another but just be patient for a short time more. Any updates that I can post I will do so's to keep everyone aware of any progress.


----------



## D1Racer

AM2+ owner here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588240


----------



## Dudeson169

I'll Join! I have a AMD Phenom X4 9600 Black Edition


----------



## terence52

add me too
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592601


----------



## Andy_Loo

AM2+ I'am here, add me too

thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592745


----------



## squark

AM2 here
dunno how i missed this but

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=538124


----------



## headcracker

Am2+

Phenom II x4 920 @ 3710.26 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=573168


----------



## terence52

am2+ here
add me pls


----------



## pronto

add me, i can't do that CPU-z validation thing because it dislikes virtual box 
http://pronto185.com/linux/cpuz.amd.phenomIIx4.htm








...and i didnt get the black edition 
AMD Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Processor
CPU-Z on Virtual box with windows 7 screws up 
Interesting that the virtual machine shows a different clock speed


----------



## siulmagic

could you guys update my cpu iv got a higher clock now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455981


----------



## Dopamin3

You can add me to the list!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=575887


----------



## G-Byte

Hi folks. I did some additions to my saved .txt file for the club. I'm up to post #911 and with a wee bit of checking it will be easy to add to the OP.


----------



## Kamikaze127

You have my permission to take lead of the club, G-Byte.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job KK & G-Byte


----------



## saxija

amd ATHLON 5000+ @ 3588 mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499049
amd PHENOM ll 940 @ 4141mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529028
athlon was cooled with CM hyper 212, phenom with thermalright HR-01plus


----------



## G-Byte

*HEY FOLKS!!!!!*































*Happy Birthday to The AM2/AM2+ Club. One year exactly. Lots of posts, pages and members.*































I have a OP edit happening right now so please go and check it out. I'll be doing an update later on tonight but so far I am up to Post #911 with quite a few to go. I am hoping to be all caught up by the weekend.


----------



## N2Gaming

Now I'm gonna have to get my AM2+ Ph II x4 940BE entered.


----------



## G-Byte

Man oh man. I need some help here I think. If you look at my sig and click on the Canadian OCN Club link you will see what I am trying to get done here. I have everyone listed in the spreadsheet up to post #911. I tried a test post and it works but no matter what I do in the OP only a hyperlink is displayed.

Why is the test post working but not the OP????


----------



## sgr215

Just finished finding a stable OC. Any higher and Prime95 errors out after a hour.

Athlon 5600+ @ 3156 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600749


----------



## G-Byte

Ok folks. I finally figured it out. Something to do with automatic link parse. I have spent the whole day trying to figure this one out and it was all the System Manager's fault.









Take a look and let me know what you think. It sure cleans up the length of the OP and that was what I was hoping for. And all I got's to do is edit the spreadsheet in Google and it will auto update here for me.









I was also going to ask all the member's here what they thought of changing the title to include the AM3 cpu? It fits right in with the AMD theme and I think we got some listed already, not quite sure though, I've not been keeping up with the numbering system AMD is using at the moment. But feedback is better for me or I might as well change it to G-Byte's AM2/AM2++/AM3 Club.


----------



## N2Gaming

Looks good.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Here ya go AM2 X2 5000+ Black edition @ 3.6Ghz that's a 1Ghz OC from stock







with a 240 HTT(FSB), 1200HT and 800Mhz on the ram.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550359


----------



## z0d14cm45t3r

I only got this cpu a month ago and have gotten around to overclocking it
it is a AMD 7850 @ 3206

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601306


----------



## winginit

Great job, G-Byte.... and congrats on taking over the club!









Also, I noticed on the AM2 list that ShopRat's validation is listed twice in a row, so everyone's entries down to mine are off by one line.... my first one should be a 5000BE instead of a 5600.







Thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## txtmstrjoe

My fellow AMD Lovers!

Great to see this group thriving.









Keep up the great work done here. I think it's great that there is a very healthy and friendly and helpful core of AMD users on OCN. This group is certainly representative of that.









I actually am posting here (been lurking on and off for a while now) because there will be a small change to this thread. With your new thread owner G-Byte's blessing, and after some thought and consultation with the relevant OCN staff, The Official AM2/AM2+ Club thread will lose its "sticky" status.

Fear not; this is *not* bad news. It is by no means a reflection of this Club or its members that this is being done. Rather, it's to meet a practical need of the AMD section as a whole.

As AMD Section Editor, one of my tasks is to keep Section content organized and up-to-date. I've long been studying how best to clean up the AMD General sub-forum's stickies. Some threads will disappear with their best content reincorporated into a new form in the future; other threads, like this Club's thread, will simply lose its status as a sticky.

I don't believe this will make this thread any harder to find. After all, there are other "Socket" clubs in the AMD section, and if it has a core of regular members posting to contribute to the thread and the club, that club's thread doesn't get lost in the shuffle. The Socket 939 Appreciation Club and Knowledgebase is a good example of what I mean.









I will formally remove this club's sticky status imminently. I just wanted to post this message here in a spirit of full disclosure.









As I'd said before, keep up the great work going on in this Club.







You help make the AMD section of OCN as great as it is.









If anyone has any concerns regarding this matter specifically, my PM box is always open.









Thanks.


----------



## raisethe3

Good ****, I got the same CPU as you. But was only able to go up to 3.0Ghz. Anything higher, my temp would just get too hot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Just finished finding a stable OC. Any higher and Prime95 errors out after a hour.

Athlon 5600+ @ 3156 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600749


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Great job, G-Byte.... and congrats on taking over the club!









Also, I noticed on the AM2 list that ShopRat's validation is listed twice in a row, so everyone's entries down to mine are off by one line.... my first one should be a 5000BE instead of a 5600.







Thanks, and keep up the good work!

Thanks wininit. I am glad that we can now get some more action to the Club and I have lots of time to do all of this editing. I doens't make it easier if I got to hunt for the info on my own but some people just don't seem to want to read the front page. It clearly tell any newcomers, and the oldtimers too, how to make my job easier. Name, cpu and then link. Simple really and very easy to edit/copy/pase

And I just realized that I was working my way through the list in the wrong direction. I should be starting at the newest and going backwards in time. That way when I come to a duplicate member submission from the main memeber list it is a replacement. So I got 20 more ppl to add to the sheet shortly, or after a short nap, then I start here and work my way back through the posts.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Good ****, I got the same CPU as you. But was only able to go up to 3.0Ghz. Anything higher, my temp would just get too hot.


Odd, my CPU runs cool on the stock cooler even at 3300. Prime95 crashes within a minute though. Only time I ever had temp issues was when I upped the vcore to 1.45 trying to get 3.2ghz stable. After five minutes of full load I was at 65c and climbing! (and I still got errors in prime95) I'm sure my room plays a major role in this however; it never gets above 65F and my case is very well ventilated. (6 fans total)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


Odd, my CPU runs cool on the stock cooler even at 3300. Prime95 crashes within a minute though. Only time I ever had temp issues was when I upped the vcore to 1.45 trying to get 3.2ghz stable. After five minutes of full load I was at 65c and climbing! (and I still got errors in prime95) I'm sure my room plays a major role in this however; it never gets above 65F and my case is very well ventilated. (6 fans total)


1.45 that's nothing my chip takes 1.55 like a champ.







of course it is at sub ambient temps.














I cant wait for winter I gotta make this thing do 4.0.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


Great job, G-Byte.... and congrats on taking over the club!









Also, I noticed on the AM2 list that ShopRat's validation is listed twice in a row, so everyone's entries down to mine are off by one line.... my first one should be a 5000BE instead of a 5600.







Thanks, and keep up the good work!


Hiya winginit.

I thought that this deserved a dup post cause of the problems that you found. Well it was as exactly as you said but I got it cleaned up but the dup post is because I didn't look close enough when you warned me about it. I looked at it and I didn't see anything wrong but this was a burr under a saddle and seeing your post again reminded me again. I was mistaken and it is fixed now. Thanks soo much for catching them errors and giving me a headzup that I had better look and read, and then look again and re-read again.























+


----------



## scottath

scottath - Phenom II 955BE on AM2+ @3.875
Usually @ 3.875ghz
Highest so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600883


----------



## G-Byte

....


----------



## scottath

What - too high a clock????
Thats with a TRUE and a ~85CFM fan.....i still have my 130CFM fan to try and some new thermal paste coming tuesday


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Here ya go AM2 X2 5000+ Black edition @ 3.6Ghz that's a 1Ghz OC from stock







with a 240 HTT(FSB), 1200HT and 800Mhz on the ram.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550359































Wowzer eclipse. I could only get to 3200 stable with just the multi oc'd. My 5kbe was just not stable with anything higer that around 212 for the htt but also I did not play around much with it, I got a stable 3150 and I was very happy with it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


scottath - Phenom II 955BE on AM2+ @3.875
Usually @ 3.875ghz
Highest so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600883

































A+ man. Great work on that overclock. Though, HT Overclocking is always better than multi bumping. But you need both for a combo of sick overclocks!


----------



## G-Byte

All caught up as of now. I know that I *might* have made a mistake or two so *please just pm me* about it until this backlog is all straightened out, it will also help to keep the thread clean and mean.


----------



## Tator Tot

I think we should all give our







to G-Byte for his excellent work.









Three





















for *G-Byte!























*


----------



## scottath

My 955 is in an AM2+ board but is a AM3 CPU....

IS it ranked on CPU or Board?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
My 955 is in an AM2+ board but is a AM3 CPU....

IS it ranked on CPU or Board?

Hiya scottath. The list is ranked by CPU. And so far from Alex_Summer to Mjg1675 CPU-Z says the are AM2+. I am now starting to get confused, just a bit. Ok, the early PhII's were AM2+ cpus, now I just gotta move more data and get a list of the AM3 cpus that have come out and keep it handy.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. And I think that cpu-z is reporting your cpu because it is in the am2+ mobo.


----------



## G-Byte

Ok now. I think I got the AM3's straightened out after asking for a definitive list. All of these extra numbering themes from both Intel and AMD are just confusion afaics.

So again, error's if any, please pm me about it. I'm OverClocked now and have lost of room for them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Ok now. I think I got the AM3's straightened out after asking for a definitive list. All of these extra numbering themes from both Intel and AMD are just confusion afaics.

So again, error's if any, please pm me about it. I'm OverClocked now and have lost of room for them.









Just to let you know G-Byte, the Phenom II x4 920 & Phenom II x4 940 Black Edition are the only AM2+ Phenom II's.

All the rest of the Phenom II"s are AM3.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603532


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603532

*Edit: Added.*

Somehow I don't think you read the OP.









CPU-Z Validation is required to be added to the list. The following is the preferred post format to be added to the roster. This makes it much easier for me to edit/copy/paste and update The Clubs Membership List.

G-Byte Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition @2860 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599412

*Alternate formats:*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
I guess I will join.

I have a AM2 4600+ @ 2.6GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387411


Quote:


Originally Posted by *vis213* 
add me on for my 9600BE @ 2.65








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396417


----------



## PuffMaN

euj i got an AM3 too!
its the rig in my sig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587000
but i cant get it validated, no matter what speed i put it on.. even totally stock, it just wont validate









DONT remove my AM2+ board, i'm still using it, im running 2 boxes


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
euj i got an AM3 too!
its the rig in my sig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587000
but i cant get it validated, no matter what speed i put it on.. even totally stock, it just wont validate









DONT remove my AM2+ board, i'm still using it, im running 2 boxes

Hiya PuffMaN. That link shows as heavily oc'd, 20x200 @4000. Can you post a link to stock speeds please, I'll add that in instead/until you can get a a stable oc.


----------



## PuffMaN

no worries sahib, i gots complete control ova tha situation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606072
but as u can see, even totally, completely, absolutely stock (all bios settings on auto)
it just refuses to validate









i run it at 3.5 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606244
and i tortured it for like 2.5hrs with prime95



4th core is a little slower, and 2nd core is fastest, but as far as i can see its stable.. with a nice temp


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
no worries sahib, i gots complete control ova tha situation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606072
but as u can see, even totally, completely, absolutely stock (all bios settings on auto)
it just refuses to validate









i run it at 3.5 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606244
and i tortured it for like 2.5hrs with prime95

4th core is a little slower, and 2nd core is fastest, but as far as i can see its stable.. with a nice temp

Hiya PuffMaN.

Updated but we'll just got by the stock settings until the non validation problem is figured out.

And if you could go and install a image resizer, IfranView is a good one, that would be great. I have a nice 22" lcd but I hardly ever have it full screen and I don't think that most of the Ultra Users do either. Irfanview is a very easy program to master for resizing images. Just get acquainted with the Edit menu and you'll be good to go...thanks.


----------



## logan

Agreed. It can be annoying at times to have huge images in threads... I use a Windows Powertoy for resizing my images... its pretty slick, its built into the right click menu actually and works well.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

Also, I'm glad to see that the majority want the club to include both AM2/AM2+ and AM3... that will be alot easier to maintain.


----------



## PuffMaN

sorry bout that, i changed into a thumbnail.. will do that in the future


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
sorry bout that, i changed into a thumbnail.. will do that in the future

Hiya PuffMaN. That is waaay better, thank you. I know that it may seem like small potatoes and although I got nice 1680 22" lcd I don't, hardly, ever go full screen. I have other apps running that I like to see plus having the desktop available when needed. But you don't have to use an exterior site to host your images, just click on the attachment thingy and your pic will upload to OCN, look like a thumbnail but will expand when moused over. This all makes it really handy for any post with a number of images, it is faster using OCN to store the pics instead of another host; it keeps any browser window manageable so people don't get ticked when they have to do a full screen just to read what is going on in a post.


----------



## N2Gaming

Taking notes.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Taking notes.









You go on right ahead if you want. I don't think a spreadsheet is in order for the M2N(32) club due to the dearth of info in the members list but something might be in order. I am going to play with making a form for entering in this club's m'ship but I don't know, I'll have to learn how to format a-z for only sections of the sheet.


----------



## CJRhoades

Woah I just realized you guys still have my old Athlon64 LE-1620 in your database. I upgraded back in April.

AMD Athlon x2 4850e @ 2.75GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=613162


----------



## ericld

AM3 is a nice chip, but it needs to be in a class by its self. And AMD still needs to do a little more tweaking .


----------



## PuffMaN

i did it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=615968
validated









i turned on secure virtual machine and set unleashing mode to auto
but my AM3 is validated (and tested) at 3.8


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
i did it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=615968
validated









i turned on secure virtual machine and set unleashing mode to auto
but my AM3 is validated (and tested) at 3.8

Done and congrats. That is a nice speed you got. I am tempted to go to AM3 but that would mean a mobo/cpu upgrade and I've only got this Phenom February so it is going to be with me a while longer.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
You go on right ahead if you want. I don't think a spreadsheet is in order for the M2N(32) club due to the dearth of info in the members list but something might be in order. I am going to play with making a form for entering in this club's m'ship but I don't know, I'll have to learn how to format a-z for only sections of the sheet.

I originally used excell to alphabetize the members roster and do them one by one now to keep em alpha'd.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
i did it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=615968
validated









i turned on secure virtual machine and set unleashing mode to auto
but my AM3 is validated (and tested) at 3.8

Holy hell!


----------



## Yoda8232

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631630

Add me up pl0x.


----------



## Vegnagun

This is the top my motherboard is able to push







. But, a new OC is nice regardless
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633960


----------



## PuffMaN

updating speed of my AM3 cpu
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616466


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
updating speed of my AM3 cpu
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616466









4Ghz?







Have you tried out folding on that cpu? You probably could get another 6K ppd running two dual core vmware/linux smps.

Either way, a very nice oc, and you are updated.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah nice job Puffman


----------



## Turbocharged314159

I'll join. Phenom X4 9850BE @3.2ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496579


----------



## headcracker

update please









Same Cpu
3780MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597045

Still cant get to 3.8


----------



## FireWolf698

I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644360

Go go AM2!


----------



## PuffMaN

i can get the 4ghz only in my basement.. theres a 10'celcius temp difference there, and thats what helps to get it quite stable.. up here its impossible right now, just too hot.. plus i got my 9850 BE (2.5 @ 2.8) folding 24/7 with a linux SMP.. and my gtx 295 provides a great ppd too







but im not folding that 24/7, i still have some powerbills, mkay?


----------



## smash_mouth01

ooooo can I join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644562


----------



## OSDCrusher

This is the highest I can get with my 6000+:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643806
EDIT: And it's on the stock cooler with and idle temperature of 31 and a load temperature of 46-47.


----------



## G-Byte

I'll update everyone by midnight, doing alot of laundry right now.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
This is the highest I can get with my 6000+:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643806
EDIT: And it's on the stock cooler with and idle temperature of 31 and a load temperature of 46-47.


well temps you good for another at least 50+ mhz but I'd get a more suitable cooler .


----------



## HalfBrain

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/647705]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=647705][img]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/647705[/URL]

Phenom X4 9950 BE


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:

Should the AM2/AM2+ Club add the *AM3* to it's title?
Done


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Done









Danke schÃ¶n









Hopefully I can get a 965BE and really show this club what some real overclocks are like!


----------



## shorty67735

Can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657111
That is my new one just got last night can't get to any higher yet without getting the BSOD Also there are my screen shots from Everest.

Attachment 119957

Attachment 119958


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shorty67735* 
Can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652654

Damn, nice overclock on the x2 Brisbane man


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Tator, If you like that x2 5400+ overclock take a look at this one. Pay attention the the Everest Ram scores in the picture below...







CPUZ Validation


----------



## blooder11181

blooder11181 reporting in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=647365


----------



## lHavocl

Put me there!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=655074


----------



## shorty67735

Thanks Tator Tot, Im going to try to push it up to 3.4 and see if its stable


----------



## HondaGuy

Count me in Also

Phenom II 550 X4 @4.160(MA790X-UD4P)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Count me in.

Phenom II X4 920 @ 3.2 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663253


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Phenom II 550 X4 @4.160(MA790X-UD4P)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117


That Crucial DDR800 ram at 1109MHz WOW


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That Crucial DDR800 ram at 1109MHz WOW









Wow 150Mhz overclock and with all 4 DIMMs populated









I wonder what kind of IC's are on that Crucial set....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That Crucial DDR800 ram at 1109MHz WOW











Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Wow 150Mhz overclock and with all 4 DIMMs populated









I wonder what kind of IC's are on that Crucial set....


They are original Ballistix Tracers. I've seen a few sets do 1100mhz. They have really good IC's, I'll try to dig them up.

But ya gotta remember, K10/K10.5 IMC's don't have the issue with 4 sticks like the K8's did.


----------



## philhalo66

ill join i love AMD 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663345


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

im in








got not validation, but my cpu is running @ 3.0ghz, so only 15% oc, and its all stable for hours and hours of gaming xD


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They are original Ballistix Tracers. I've seen a few sets do 1100mhz. They have really good IC's, I'll try to dig them up.

But ya gotta remember, K10/K10.5 IMC's don't have the issue with 4 sticks like the K8's did.


Hmm Tracers Mmm good shtuff...

4x ram slots populated and overclocking stable. That makes sense If one considers the new Ganged vs Unganged ram modes.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


But ya gotta remember, K10/K10.5 IMC's don't have the issue with 4 sticks like the K8's did.


Tator, a user (Dopamin3) recently posted a interesting read about running 8GB (4x2GB) of memory at DDR2-1066. I thought it was an interesting read: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56246. Apparently it's not so easy running 4 DIMMs at that speed


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hmm Tracers Mmm good shtuff...

4x ram slots populated and overclocking stable. That makes sense If one considers the new Ganged vs Unganged ram modes.


It helps, but the updated IMC is what really makes it possible.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, a user (Dopamin3) recently posted a interesting read about running 8GB (4x2GB) of memory at DDR2-1066. I thought it was an interesting read: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56246. Apparently it's not so easy running 4 DIMMs at that speed










It is and it isn't.

The IMC doesn't like to run 4 sticks at DDR2 1066, but overclock that far is not as hard if you have a bit of luck an tenacity. Also, the time to tweak helps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The IMC doesn't like to run 4 sticks at DDR2 1066, but overclock that far is not as hard if you have a bit of luck an tenacity. Also, the time to tweak helps.


Tator, yeah that is exactly what I was thinking as well. There is another thread that I've been posting in that had a user with a similar question/issue. I informed him that he still would be able to overclock up to those speeds (533Mhz). The kicker is he has a Black Edition processor so he'll have no choice but to raise the reference clock and play with the dividers. But as you mentioned above much tweaking is probably required...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, yeah that is exactly what I was thinking as well. There is another thread that I've been posting in that had a user with a similar question/issue. I informed him that he still would be able to overclock up to those speeds (533Mhz). The kicker is he has a Black Edition processor so he'll have no choice but to raise the reference clock and play with the dividers. But as you mentioned above much tweaking is probably required...


I've been able to do it with just 1 tweak. 
CPU-NB + .1v

That was on the Gigabyte 790FX-UD5

All 4 sticks running on the 1066 divider with stock settings.

Though, its very board reliant what you need to do, but it's fairly possible. Even my $50 Jetway 780G was able to do it. Just takes time and some creative thinking.

A good understanding of AMD overclocking helps too.


----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, sounds like a combination of a few things is required


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, sounds like a combination of a few things is required









I say just roll up your sleeves and dive into it.

But for the most part, I haven't found a board that can't do it.

780G's, 790X's, 790FX's, 790GX's.

Any of those chipsets should be able to handle it well.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Wow 150Mhz overclock and with all 4 DIMMs populated









I wonder what kind of IC's are on that Crucial set....

Crucial Ballistix Tracer Red 4GB PC-6400
•PC2-6400, 800MHz, 4-4-4-12 (EPP Enabled)

•PC2-9136, 1,142MHz, 5-5-5-15 (Max Overclock - 2.1V)

Some reading material:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mem..._pc-6400_4gb/1

I also has some black Tracers @ 1227


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Some reading material:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mem..._pc-6400_4gb/1

HondaGuy, interesting read. Looks like Micron IC's which explains the massive overclock


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
HondaGuy, interesting read. Looks like Micron IC's which explains the massive overclock









Crucial only uses Micron IC's as they (Micron) are the parent company of Crucial.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Crucial only uses Micron IC's as they (Micron) are the parent company of Crucial.


Tator, oh duh. I should know this. Excuse that brain fart


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, oh duh. I should know this. Excuse that brain fart










Hahaha, I didn't know that till a few years back when I seriously started doing research into everything I could


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hahaha, I didn't know that till a few years back when I seriously started doing research into everything I could










Tator, ahhhh ok I don't feel so bad then hehe


----------



## HondaGuy

One more for Yea thInk3r.....









[email protected] Quad [email protected] 2996,,,,Ram Tracers PC-6400 @1141


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, 2996Mhz NB Frequency!









Nice overclocks including your memory frequency. I'm impressed!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
HondaGuy, 2996Mhz NB Frequency









Nice overclocks including your memory frequency. I'm impressed!

Thanks Man








Let see what i can come up with next...hmmmm


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Thanks Man








Let see what i can come up with next...hmmmm


Oh gawd! Please share your h4x's!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Oh gawd! Please share your h4x's!

I cant give away all my secrets


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
I cant give away all my secrets









Then I shall have to cut them from your belly, ON GUARD!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Then I shall have to cut them from your belly, ON GUARD!


















Hold up as I sharp'n my sword....

You will always remember this as the day you almost caught Captain Jack Sparrow....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*









Hold up as I sharp'n my sword....

You will always remember this as the day you almost caught Captain Jack Sparrow....HAHAHAH


This is the day all shall remember my name, and write it down as "The Dread Pirate Roberts!"


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


This is the day all shall remember my name, and write it down as "The Dread Pirate Roberts!"


Whatever happened to, "Captain Tator Tot Crunchy Fried"?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Whatever happened to, "Captain Tator Tot Crunchy Fried"?


Surprisingly enough, when you are named after a delicious food product, people tend not to fear you. I still haven't figured that out yet though.









Crazy right?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


This is the day all shall remember my name, and write it down as "The Dread Pirate Roberts!"


ok Tator Tot on a serious note what would you like to know....









Gotta love those Tator Tots....yum, yum


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


ok Tator Tot on a serious note what would you like to know....









Gotta love those Tator Tots....yum, yum


How many goats you had to sacrifice to pull off that NB clock and be stable.

Though.....you did do it with some of my favorite RAM, and...one of my favorite boards.


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, Tator is raising a good question. How did you manage such a high NB Frequency? I have yet to see anyone else here on this forum with 2900Mhz...

Either way man it's impressive. Did your SuperPI times improve?

Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Ever Wonder what the numbers on the chips mean

Here is my 955

Lets start with the 5 digit code CACYC

First letter is the production/release code if this was an ES chip it would be an A. They are using the letter C for current production release chips although they don't always use C

2nd letter is the Core Cache code It will probably be different with lets say X3chips and X2's with less cache

3rd and 4th letter identify the memory controller revision. This apparently is a CY revision memory controller.

5th letter is usually a revision code
C = Deneb most likely in this case......



Now you see 90002, what that number means is where the wafer has been cut.. The lower you get to 90000 the better that NB will overclock, thats why I always cherry pick through the chips... As you can tell from my sig... They are great Overclockers



CABQE

C > final production batches will be a "C" (for current chips)
A > A = single core, 1MB
BQ > new stepping
E > rev E (Revision Code)

0547

05 > The last 2 digits of the year in which the product was seal/molded
47 > Work week in which the product was seal/molded

GPAW

G > Alpha/numeric character for the day of the week during which the product was seal/molded.
P > Alpha/numeric character for the assembly location
A > Alpha/numeric character for the wafer lot seaquence for the day.
W > On rare occasions, a "w" may be added to the DC to designate that combining wafer lots is prohibited.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Now you see 90002, what that number means is where the wafer has been cut.. The lower you get to 90000 the better that NB will overclock, thats why I always cherry pick through the chips... As you can tell from my sig... They are great Overclockers

HondaGuy, wow that is excellent info









How did you find out about this?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
HondaGuy, wow that is excellent info









How did you find out about this?

SShhhhhh.... it all depends on where you work....


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, is "90000" closer to the inside or outside of the Wafer?

Thank you for answering my questions btw


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
HondaGuy, is "90000" closer to the inside or outside of the Wafer?

Thank you for answering my questions btw









90000 is closer to the inside(centre) of the wafer, which is what you want. better overclocking


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
90000 is closer to the inside(centre) of the wafer, which is what you want. better overclocking

Is this true for previous AMD cpus?

As in, if my has a low 90000 number on it, it'll be a better overclocker?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Is this true for previous AMD cpus?

As in, if my has a low 90000 number on it, it'll be a better overclocker?

all chips will have a different number then 90000. depends on the year.... but yea it should overclock well... NB for sure

My 9850 in my sig was number 80259


----------



## N2Gaming

Sure would be nice to be able to cherry pic cpu's like that. Perhaps if I still worked at the Rack mount server company I use to work for...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
all chips will have a different number then 90000. depends on the year.... but yea it should overclock well... NB for sure

My 9850 in my sig was number 80259

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...0323091629.jpg

So my CPU (pic above) is an 80004, so that would "explain" why I've been able to hit higher clocks than most other 7750BE users on these forums?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...0323091629.jpg

So my CPU (pic above) is an 80004, so that would "explain" why I've been able to hit higher clocks than most other 7750BE users on these forums?

That would be correct... here is my 7750


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
That would be correct... here is my 7750

Nice! what board did you do that on?

Though...your HT clock is lacking...needs to be overclocked









But that seems to be the same place that my 7750BE tops out at, no matter what HT clock or Multi combo I use. 3.5Ghz is my max out.


----------



## HondaGuy

That 7750 was used on mobo M4A79


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
That 7750 was used on mobo M4A79

Nice, I've only been able to use the AM3 model with an 720 or 955, but it's been a damn nice board, and take those chips to the sky and back.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Nice, I've only been able to use the AM3 model with an 720 or 955, but it's been a damn nice board, and take those chips to the sky and back.

Is there anything else you'd like to know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Is there anything else you'd like to know









Will you have my babies?


----------



## Tatakai All

This is what I was running when I had the 9800gtx+ in-->http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=647973

and this is my current with a 4890 upgrade-->http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=665316

I voted YES!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Will you have my babies?


Only if there AMD babies.....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Only if there AMD babies.....










I'm sorry, I'll need to break off this relationship. I just can't be brand loyal.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

guys. HondaGuy I loved that info 90013







can I join and what do I need to do?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*









guys. HondaGuy I loved that info 90013







can I join and what do I need to do?


Post your CPUz and the OP will add you.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*









guys. HondaGuy I loved that info 90013







can I join and what do I need to do?


You'll have to express post your CPU to me for inspection


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok I will start with this 4.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You'll have to express post your CPU to me for inspection


Sorry I love it to much to mail it. It's like a new child to me.


----------



## HondaGuy

just think of the score you would get if you raise the NB alittle more.......

I guess you can keep your chip... I'll have to wait for the 32nm quad-cores


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


just think of the score you would get if you raise the NB alittle more.......

I guess you can keep your chip... I'll have to wait for the 32nm quad-cores


Yeah I'm going to go back at it tomorrow. looking for 4.4Ghz! I have really just been playing around







as I just got it Yesterday


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Hondaguy are you able to adjust the NB multi using AMD overdrive, if so do you think I could use it on my Destroyer to adjust the NB multi?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Hondaguy are you able to adjust the NB multi using AMD overdrive, if so do you think I could use it on my Destroyer to adjust the NB multi?


Depends on mobo.... I know you can changed the NB Multi but you also need to reboot in order to take affect..... so you might as well change it in BIOS and reboot. at least I had to do that, I did have older AMD Overdrive version then, AMD could of change that process


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
just think of the score you would get if you raise the NB alittle more.......

I guess you can keep your chip... I'll have to wait for the 32nm quad-cores

Something like this??? Ram bandwidth is finally starting to look better.(this was just a quick test.)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Depends on mobo.... I know you can changed the NB Multi but you also need to reboot in order to take affect..... so you might as well change it in BIOS and reboot. at least I had to do that, I did have older AMD Overdrive version then, AMD could of change that process


Thanks Hondaguy, I asked because my bios does not have the option to adjust the NB multi.

Nice work Mike, I think your HT link may be just a tad high but what do I know. I don't even own one of those fine Monsters. It is said that If you drop your HT multi from 10 to 9 or 8 you may have better stability. Always worth a shot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks Hondaguy, I asked because my bios does not have the option to adjust the NB multi.

Nice work Mike, I think your HT link may be just a tad high but what do I know. I don't even own one of those fine Monsters. It is said that If you drop your HT multi from 10 to 9 or 8 you may have better stability. Always worth a shot.


His is a little, but 2200-2400mhz is the sweet spot for K10.x's.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

ive seen some nice info here








atm im overclocking my chip, and im a newb, so i need this info real hard, and you provide it for free








here is my chip atm:









im just "playing" cause i dont have time for the real tests. Its all stable atm, so im happy with it.

i checked out the code on the cpu, and it says: 90646. Does this mean its a bad overclocker? or will it still be able to get some nice clocks? cause my aim is getting it cold and stable at 3.5ghz, and sooner or later ill buy a nice ph2, maybe the 965...
I just dont want my cpu to be the bottleneck... the gpu will be upgraded soon









Thanx a lot for the information









grtz Bassie


----------



## Tator Tot

That doesn't denote that you'll have a bad overclocker, it just means the lower to that base you are (in this case 90000) the better chance you have of getting a good overclocker.

Other than that, if you are getting 3.5ghz right now, you are doing really well, better than my Dual core of the same design.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, atm im running @ 3.2ghz, its stable, and still cool, but it needs 1.4875vcore to be stable. I cant get 3.2ghz with 1.45V by just upping the multi to 16... ill try it with 200fsb, 16 multi and 1.4875V, but i dont have the time today. Anyways, i hope ill get there without getting 1.55 volts trough my chip, i dont like that high... 1.525 is my max.
Maybe i need to oc the NB a little, with some volts, but im not there yet.


----------



## PuffMaN

still only 3 AM3 users?

im proud to be one of em









edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i hope ill get there without getting 1.55 volts trough my chip, i dont like that high... 1.525 is my max.

dude ur chip takes 1.55 like a champ, i can take my 9850 to 1.6 and it still holds perfect.. so dont be scared!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
still only 3 AM3 users?

im proud to be one of em









edit:

dude ur chip takes 1.55 like a champ, i can take my 9850 to 1.6 and it still holds perfect.. so dont be scared!

me to


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, ill try sooner or later, if im back at school ive got some more time, now im working 8/5 so i dont have the time to stress etc, and i want to do it all safe.
Ill stay @ 3.2ghz till ive got the time, cause this is stable with a nice temp and 1.48V.
cause its the only system i have im still a little scared, cause if it fails i dont have anything for some time...









anyways, thanx for the info, ill post a cpuz validation if im done with ocing this chip


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya folks.

Got an update done which includes Tatakai All, firestormcomputers and eclipseaudio4. It would seem that some of you are not reading the OP regarding how to join, you gotta ask and post your CPUZ link.

I made a copy of the Member's List and am starting to go through it and adding in two more columns to include motherboards and Mulit/Bus for each member. I'm doing this slowly so it should be about a week before I put it online.


----------



## HondaGuy

HondaGuy Phenom II 550 @ 4.160 Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P

Just wondering if I can join the AM3 club, here is mu CPUZ...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks for adding me even tho I did not follow directions, But the 965 is an AM3 chip.
Revised:
I'm in
Eclipseaudio4 AM3 X4 965 @ 4.0 on MSI 790FX-GD70 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=665374


----------



## HondaGuy

Just an update......

Chip is a Phenom II 550 X4 @ 4.160


----------



## ZHoob2004

K, I'm in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668433


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for putting me on the list. Just an FYI, my username is raisethe3, saw you missing the "3" there. Thanks again.







I might be able to push my cpu a little further, just not too sure yet.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks for the add, it's good to see alot of others too because I'm tired of intel fanboys ripping on AMD. I don't have anything against intel (except for maybe the price) but why do they gotta hate. Anyway appreciate the add.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

i would like to join








ive got the Asus M3N72-D, with an AMD Phenom X4 9950BE @ 3.2ghz 200x16.
here is my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=669863


----------



## G-Byte

All updated as of now. I am slowly, really slow, getting the extras added in cause I gots to click on every link to find the mobo/setup. It's going to be awhile before I get it done and online but keep your setup info coming as you join. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wierdo124

I take full responsibility for Tator recommending Google Docs for this. I implimented it for Red Tide. (And recently have for Tux Club, Netflix thread, Blue Crew, Gr33n Machine, and a few others)


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I take full responsibility for Tator ...

I am not editing the OP, just yet.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Update me please:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679386


----------



## smash_mouth01

I still want to hammer 3.7 on air on the head but I still think 3.5 on a 6000+ is good @ 250 x 14
Anyway I'm proud as this is my first serious OC.


----------



## G-Byte

Woohhh, that's some good ocing for Kingston ram...and a great oc for the cpu.


----------



## Epic Century

*Will join.

Socket AM2 
Athalon 64 X2 5400+ Black Edition @ 3139.39 MHz 
Biostar MCP6P-M2*


----------



## Tator Tot

Update me please with new validation


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Woohhh, that's some good ocing for Kingston ram...and a great oc for the cpu.



Did I write that correctly it's 1066Mhz memory running at 1000mhz.
If not I can fix it, but yeah if I try to push it any harder like to 1066 computer says no.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


if I try to push it any harder like to 1066 computer says no.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Did I write that correctly it's 1066Mhz memory running at 1000mhz.
If not I can fix it, but yeah if I try to push it any harder like to 1066 computer says no.


Well if it was not you it could have been me. I read the 500 and probably misplace the ram mhz somewhere in my own volatile memory. Mine sure beats out any computer ram.









And I hate it when my system gives me







and complains.


----------



## smash_mouth01

last night was the worst, I moved my comp off of the desk to change the direction of the fans to positive pressure. Then put the panels and top back on and gave it the proverbial kick in the guts, and it blue screened on me and with Win 7 that isn't good.
So I had to do the recover thing which didn't work so another install........nice.
Also on the ram note I always thought that the limiting factor was the 2000 Mhz bus, so I was capped at 1000mhz for the ram.


----------



## Jinny1

add mee plz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685300

am3


----------



## Jinny1

hi G-byte could you update my info?? i've overclocked to the highest stable core speed...



THanks


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


hi G-byte could you update my info?? i've overclocked to the highest stable core speed...



THanks


Hiya and welcome Jinny. That is a fine oc for sure. How long did you test it for? Oh, and one more small thing, if you can just edit your last post, especially when the last one was yours, K?

That cpu of yours is not an official number is it, but it is nice to see a different cpu name, b50 has a nice ring to it.

*To All:*
everything is up to date now, I hope, but correct me if there is any errors.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


That cpu of yours is not an official number is it, but it is nice to see a different cpu name, b50 has a nice ring to it.

*To All:*
everything is up to date now, I hope, but correct me if there is any errors.


Prob needs a bios update.


----------



## sp4wners

Hey guys sign me in. My validation is in my sig.


----------



## raisethe3

I got a new overclock. This time squeezing it a bit more. Here's the validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693935


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I got a new overclock. This time squeezing it a bit more. Here's the validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693935


Raisethe3, nicely done especially for a 5600+ Brissy. Try raising the HT speed a bit higher. I know a lot of these AM2 processors appreciate the higher HT speeds (1200-1400Mhz) when overclocked. That may allow you to push the overclock a bit further.

Good luck


----------



## G-Byte

All is added or updated and I changed the Google SS and put in our CPU's in separate sheets. It looks a bit cleaner and now we/you don't have to scroll down so far to see any of the entries


----------



## winginit

Hey, G-Byte.... please add my entry for a Regor:

winginit - Athlon II X2 250 @ 3000MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=691029

Thanks.... and great job!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

looking good. Guess I should have you change my AM3 entry to this. 4201Mhz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


looking good. Guess I should have you change my AM3 entry to this. 4201Mhz


Eclipseaudio4, holy smokes man









Great job!


----------



## N2Gaming

What is that now eclipse like about a 800MHz overclock? GJ btw.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


looking good. Guess I should have you change my AM3 entry to this. 4201Mhz


Not bad man, but your RAM/NB are taking a beating.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, holy smokes man









Great job!


TY!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
What is that now eclipse like about a 800MHz overclock? GJ btw.









yep gonna get this one 1Ghz over too. only 200Mhz to go









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not bad man, but your RAM/NB are taking a beating.

Don't worry I will fix that!


----------



## Tatakai All

Here's my latest stable overclock. 
http://i27.tinypic.com/n4h1qa.jpg[/IMG]]
I can get up to 4.2 but it not stable.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Don't worry I will fix that!


You better


















Good luck man, let's see some benchies with that too.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Here's my latest stable overclock.

...

I can get up to 4.2 but it not stable.


I need a link for the dbase to your cpuz please


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I need a link for the dbase to your cpuz please


Here you go and sorry if I came off as a jerk..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697445


----------



## ghettogeddy

well i have a am3 720 be but my cpuz says am2+

so idk witch one is accurate the box it cam in or cpuz lol

also have the unlocked core so it says x4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697462


----------



## hitman1985

well sign me up scotty







1 x AMD Phenom II 940BE @ 3.79 GHZ 24/7. 1 x AMD Athlon 7750BE Kuma @ 3.2 GHZ 24/7.

Cpu-Z links:
(right click copy url if you want to paste them somewhere







)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
well i have a am3 720 be but my cpuz says am2+

so idk witch one is accurate the box it cam in or cpuz lol

also have the unlocked core so it says x4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697462

Ghettogeddy, that is kind of strange. Have you updated the bios at all? Maybe your board just has a older bios and cpu-z is not recognizing it correctly


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ghettogeddy, that is kind of strange. Have you updated the bios at all? Maybe your board just has a older bios and cpu-z is not recognizing it correctly










that quite possibel it is a am2 am2+ am3 board

oh and i also have a am2 6000+ x2 3.1 chip in my back up gamer but for some reason hat i haven't goten into look at it wont load windows


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Here you go and sorry if I came off as a jerk..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697445


All's cooll...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ghettogeddy, that is kind of strange. Have you updated the bios at all? Maybe your board just has a older bios and cpu-z is not recognizing it correctly










AM3 CPU's are read as AM2+ when the DDR2 IMC is active.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


AM3 CPU's are read as AM2+ when the DDR2 IMC is active.


interesting... Do we know what IMC allows for better overclocking yet?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


What is that now eclipse like about a 800MHz overclock? GJ btw.










Yea that puts my AM3 chip on top now I just need to get my AM2 chip over 3.7 so it's on top as well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds like you want to be a super star overclocker.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sounds like you want to be a super star overclocker.









It's nice to be on top. Plus it pushes people to go faster which pushes me to go faster!


----------



## el gappo

http://www.hwbot.org/community/user/...o?public=true#
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674126

been up to 4.15 but i cant find my validation link, ill have a fresh one in the next 2 weeks anyway


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
AM3 CPU's are read as AM2+ when the DDR2 IMC is active.

Tator, thank you for clarifying. That is very interesting info


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
interesting... Do we know what IMC allows for better overclocking yet?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, thank you for clarifying. That is very interesting info









You might find this interesting, as to answer N2s question.

The DDR3 IMC on AM3 chips is better for overclocking because they kind of "skimmped" (for lack of a better term) on the DDR2 IMC of the Phenom IIs, but the Ph II 920 & 940 have the older Ph I IMC which actually has better memory clock abilities for DDR2.

Though, this is also why the Northbridge & HT run slower on the Ph II 920 & 940, but the Ph II AM3 line up is faster.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You might find this interesting, as to answer N2s question.

The DDR3 IMC on AM3 chips is better for overclocking because they kind of "skimmped" (for lack of a better term) on the DDR2 IMC of the Phenom IIs, but the Ph II 920 & 940 have the older Ph I IMC which actually has better memory clock abilities for DDR2.

Though, this is also why the Northbridge & HT run slower on the Ph II 920 & 940, but the Ph II AM3 line up is faster.

Tator, wow I had no idea. Good info man


----------



## ghettogeddy

sweet so that answers those questions lol now i need to wait a year or so so i can upgrade to a am3 only board and ddr3 lol


----------



## blooder11181

my is now 2.9ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698372


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
sweet so that answers those questions lol now i need to wait a year or so so i can upgrade to a am3 only board and ddr3 lol

That's what I'm waiting on, besides a 125watt 965BE or atleast a new 955BE with the better NB on it.

Though, I'm also eager to see new boards and such.


----------



## photonmoo

Sign me up, i'll post my stuffs asap


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Folks,

So after reading what Tator Tot had to say about the ddr2/ddr3 IMC I got to thinking about the confusion







I have between the AM2+/AM3 cpus so I went to The Egg and sorted by AM3 cpu's and here is the list that I got;

Sempron 140 Sargas 2.7GHz Socket AM3 45W Single-Core
Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core
Athlon II X2 245 Regor 2.9GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core
Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core
Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core
Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core
Phenom II X3 705e Heka 2.5GHz Socket AM3 65W Triple-Core
Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Black
Phenom II X4 905e Deneb 2.5GHz Socket AM3 65W Quad-Core
Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core
Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core
Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core
Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 140W Quad-Core
With the above list I made a few adjustments to the AM2+/AM3 Club list accordingly. As always, if you can prove me wrong I'll do some editing...again.


----------



## winginit

G-Byte.... please update the entry for my 250 Regor to 3.6:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=703667

Thanks!


----------



## jprovido

ive always wanted to OC my old athlon x2 3600+ anyone here oc'ed this?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
ive always wanted to OC my old athlon x2 3600+ anyone here oc'ed this?

IIRC the 3600 was a 939 not AM2 chip. (maybe I'm wrong.)


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
ive always wanted to OC my old athlon x2 3600+ anyone here oc'ed this?

Sure.... there are several 3600+ Brisbanes in the opening post:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-am3-club.html


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
IIRC the 3600 was a 939 not AM2 chip. (maybe I'm wrong.)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Sure.... there are several 3600+ Brisbanes in the opening post:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-am3-club.html


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
ive always wanted to OC my old athlon x2 3600+ anyone here oc'ed this?

Jprovido, hey welcome to Overclock.net









What kind of AM2 motherboard do you have for this 3600+ X2? I don't see why you couldn't OC this processor. I'd say give it a go!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Is it ok to have multiple cpu's in the list? cause i have an other athlon and im overclocking that one atm. Not that the athlon replaces the phenom, cause its in an other rig...


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Is it ok to have multiple cpu's in the list? cause i have an other athlon and im overclocking that one atm. Not that the athlon replaces the phenom, cause its in an other rig...









yeah you can have more then one cpu in the list









im in the list with two cpus, i might oc this old 3700+ i have in the back storage room


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


yeah you can have more then one cpu in the list









im in the list with two cpus, i might oc this old 3700+ i have in the back storage room










ah nice, i got an athlon 64 x2 5600+ at 3.2ghz now, trying to get it higher...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

okay, here is my second setup:
Amd Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane 221x14.5 3204.5mhz @ 1.40V (bios) on an Asrock Alive dual esataII mobo, with a scythe mugen and a 600rpm fan @ 29/30C idle and 56/58C stressed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=714740


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
okay, here is my second setup:
Amd Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane 221x14.5 3204.5mhz @ 1.40V (bios) on an Asrock Alive dual esataII mobo, with a scythe mugen and a 600rpm fan @ 29/30C idle and 56/58C stressed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=714740

give her more voltage shecan handle it I promise. I ran my 5000+ @ ~1.45 for three years and did suicide runs @ 1.65+


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
give her more voltage shecan handle it I promise. I ran my 5000+ @ ~1.45 for three years and did suicide runs @ 1.65+

i wish i could up the voltage some more, cause i havent seen 60's C....
but the mobo doesnt allow me to increase it more than 1.40v








anyways, its fine this way, idling around 30C and stressing between 50 and 60C
max what ive seen is 58.5C... so thats fine i guess, and it runs great, did some games on it, and with the oc'ed 9600gt 1gig its just fine








(its supposed to be a silent pc, so i wont run some high speed fans on it, cause the fan controller doens decrease the speed much if i slow them down..)

[edit]i ran linX 20 runs and i had max 62C so not bad at all for a low noise air setup... This will be 24/7 but it wont need high speeds, actualy it was just for the fun...


----------



## G-Byte

Ok Folks. All updated and added as of now.

One thing I found funny though; is that some of the links, escpecially linking to the x86 site for cpuz the full image on the right of the page(s) only shows the small graphic. I tried with the canard links and even a few of them are not showing up rightly. Anyone see this? I'll go and check the main site for info.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Ok Folks. All updated and added as of now.

One thing I found funny though; is that some of the links, escpecially linking to the x86 site for cpuz the full image on the right of the page(s) only shows the small graphic. I tried with the canard links and even a few of them are not showing up rightly. Anyone see this? I'll go and check the main site for info.

just checked out some of the links and ye, for my phenom the image is also not showing up...


----------



## focus08

I got AM2, AM2+, AM3 mobo.
Using AM2 - Athlon 4800+ at 3.2ghz


----------



## DaMirrorLink

updating my score

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740334


----------



## cytrik

hello brethren xD
i am new here and wish to fight in the ranks of the AMD xD

phenom 9950BE @ 3.0 (for now, trying to push 3.2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740755

i also have 2 comps that are down ftm due to lack of cases n stuff, which i will be adding here afterwords


----------



## EndGame

EndGame

[ Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=742678 ]


----------



## G-Byte

all done and up'd.

Have a nice week.


----------



## OneOunce

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=750813


----------



## Loosenut

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=751055


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## madmac

my X2 5000 wants to join this club










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784013


----------



## Aick

as well as my 5400+ be!



here's the link too,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784162


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmac*


my X2 5000 wants to join this club











Done...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aick*


as well as my 5400+ be!



here's the link too,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784162


... also done. And Aick, you made it to the top of the list.

Hiya guys. Welcome to the AM(x) Club and to the OCN Forums. Lots of information here for you if you care to browse about. Aick, you just joined but take a look around for any of your interests and see what the site is all about. Many very helpful people are here to aid you if needed.


----------



## djogoku

Please add me for my Athlon x2 6000+ @ 3317.51 MHz (24/7 -> 3.12GHz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805588


----------



## Lefty67

5000+


----------



## smash_mouth01

new OC for me a bit late though. just to see if it had a brass set ( 24/7 3.5Ghz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791458










but I was tired this night, I probably could of bashed out 3.7 or so but needed more giga watts.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djogoku* 
Please add me for my Athlon x2 6000+ @ 3317.51 MHz (24/7 -> 3.12GHz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805588

Done and welcome djogoku, thanks for reading the OP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lefty67* 
5000+



Read the OP!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
new OC for me a bit late though. just to see if it had a brass set ( 24/7 3.5Ghz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791458










but I was tired this night, I probably could of bashed out 3.7 or so but needed more giga watts.

Hiya smash. That is some oc for that chip for sure. Does it get you into the 1GHZ Club?


----------



## djogoku

G-Byte said:


> Done and welcome djogoku, thanks for reading the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem and thanks for adding me.
Click to expand...


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya smash. That is some oc for that chip for sure. Does it get you into the 1GHZ Club?

Unfortunately not, they want 1ghz per core. I'll have to wait until I get my 720 BE.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quantum Reality Athlon II X4 620 @3276 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824191


----------



## CJRhoades

Could someone update my processor freq? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=828170


----------



## G-Byte

Updated as of now. CJRhoades you're up to date and Quantum Reality welcome, come on over to the Canadian OCN Club and join the rest of us Canucks. (look to my sig)

There are a few that don't read instructions and I am all for going the extra mile but...if you don't even bother to read the OP down the half page to where it tells you how to get added to the Club then....


----------



## CDub07

Athlon II X4 620 @3250

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/834192.png

Went all the way to 3.38GHz on stock vcore/heatsink. It was stable but the heat bothered me. 40I/60L.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Athlon II X4 620 @3250

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/834192.png

Went all the way to 3.38GHz on stock vcore/heatsink. It was stable but the heat bothered me. 40I/60L.

NICE JOB MAN!









You should really grab some better cooling when you can and try to push that bad boy.


----------



## kwint

Hey, I was looking at going am2+ real soon, and my uncle said he would sell my his abit an58v for 20 bucks (refurbished and he never used it) but I've heard mixed reviews about cmos issues. Does anyone here own that board? Or any abit am2+ board? Can't really go wrong for 20 bucks but I don't wanna end up with a lemon board.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I have not visited in a while. I gotta give it up to G-Byte. He's doing a good job w/this club. W/that in mind I'd like to add my AM2+ X4 940 BE to the list.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652730


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwint* 
Hey, I was looking at going am2+ real soon, and my uncle said he would sell my his abit an58v for 20 bucks (refurbished and he never used it) but I've heard mixed reviews about cmos issues. Does anyone here own that board? Or any abit am2+ board? Can't really go wrong for 20 bucks but I don't wanna end up with a lemon board.

Kwint, are you referring tot he Abit AN8V? That is actually a Socket 939 motherboard and not AM2+. I could not find any results on the above model you listed (AN58V). Also I couldn't find any CMOS related issues on the AN8V.

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kwint, are you referring tot he Abit AN8V? That is actually a Socket 939 motherboard and not AM2+. I could not find any results on the above model you listed (AN58V). Also I couldn't find any CMOS related issues on the AN8V.

Good luck









I think he is reffering to the Abit AN52v. But I could be wrong.

Apparently with that board, if you have the CMOS issues you just do these steps

Quote:

(1) Turn off computer power supply (on the power supply switch)
(2) Unplug the power supply AC cable (make sure the red light on the motherboard goes out.
(3) Pull the CMOS jumper from the motherboard and keep out for 30 seconds.
(4) Replug the jumper Make sure it goes back on the same pins), plug the AC cord in, switch on and hopefully you will get a CMOS BIOS Screen.
The AN52v 2.0 fixes these issues though.

As for if the board is good or not, I could not find any reviews, and most people says it overclocks older K8 (Athlon 64) CPU's just fine.

No word on any K10 CPU's though (Phenom's or Athlon 64 x2 7000 series)

Looks to be a decent board to leave at stock though.


----------



## Aick

i've got a 5400+ BE, i want in! do you guys need a CPUZ validator thing?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aick* 
i've got a 5400+ BE, i want in! do you guys need a CPUZ validator thing?

Yes


----------



## kwint

Yeah it was a an52v, but my uncle gave it away. There goes my am2+ build.


----------



## KillingFields

AMD Athlon X2 7750BE @ 2.7


----------



## Xyro TR1

I guess you need this?

Sigrig:


HTPC: (idle speeds)


Work Machine: (idle speeds)


----------



## G-Byte

Updated as of now.

Welcome CDub07, Xyro TR1 and KillingFields. It's good to see a few more new people joining.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys I have not visited in a while. I gotta give it up to G-Byte. He's doing a good job w/this club. W/that in mind I'd like to add my AM2+ X4 940 BE to the list.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652730

You sure took your sweet time coming here to join didn't you? Well, you're here now so we will have to put up with you I guess.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aick* 
i've got a 5400+ BE, i want in! do you guys need a CPUZ validator thing?

Hiya Aick, you're already listed and I do believe that I welocomed you and said you're lucky to that I list everyon a-z cause you're at the top.


----------



## smash_mouth01

a new CPU and overclock for me


----------



## Kahnray

Hello friends!

Phenom II X4 965 here, running at 3.9 on air








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=876958


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya guys,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
a new CPU and overclock for me










SmashMouth...didn't validate but I added you in and I'll fill in the numbers when you get another link.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kahnray* 
Hello friends!

Phenom II X4 965 here, running at 3.9 on air








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=876958

Hi Kahnray, nice to see new members joining up. I got you added also.

Everyone...Club is all updated as of now.


----------



## Freakn

Like to join up please



550BE opened out to 3.8 currently but touched 4 a couple of times but not stable


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Everyone...Club is all updated as of now.

 I don't see my name on the list.

EDIT: and it's probably because my Firefox cache was failing. Its there. Thanks.


----------



## xquisit

Lovin' my 965 /w C3 steppin'...can't wait to OC!

*add me!*


----------



## D*mnNerds

Hi.
Amd for life!!


----------



## Nburnes

Here you go guys.

Hope I am validated enough









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927625


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Here you go guys.

Hope I am validated enough









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927625

Pictures of the CPU IHS or is a fake.

As I've never heard of this chip before. And the only bit of info I could find on it, puts it lower than a Phenom II x4 905e

Also, Athlon 64 x2 5000+'s are native dual cores, no unlocking with them.


----------



## biaxident

ill join!
Phenom x2 550 unlocked and OC'ed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927650


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Pictures of the CPU IHS or is a fake.

As I've never heard of this chip before. And the only bit of info I could find on it, puts it lower than a Phenom II x4 905e

Also, Athlon 64 x2 5000+'s are native dual cores, no unlocking with them.

What do you want a picture of?

There is tons of validation on this all over the interwebs? I have an AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Dual core unlocked to Quad because of ACC in my BIOs. It is a Deneb version built on 45 nm process?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=236217
http://www.computing.net/answers/cpu...cpu/15658.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
What do you want a picture of?

There is tons of validation on this all over the interwebs? I have an AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Dual core unlocked to Quad because of ACC in my BIOs. It is a Deneb version built on 45 nm process?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=236217
http://www.computing.net/answers/cpu...cpu/15658.html

I have never seen this before.

This chip?


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have never seen this before.

This chip?


That is the chip I bought from Newegg!









Also bought this motherboard http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813128395

And everything is running perfectly on it.


----------



## Tator Tot

This is just a complete shocker.

I've heard no news of this, AMD didn't put up any info on it (though info is on there site.)

And it's not under the Athlon II or Phenom II moniker. I wonder if this is possibly an AMD Phenom II x4 920? And they are just clearing old stock of defective chips?


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


This is just a complete shocker.

I've heard no news of this, AMD didn't put up any info on it (though info is on there site.)

And it's not under the Athlon II or Phenom II moniker. I wonder if this is possibly an AMD Phenom II x4 920? And they are just clearing old stock of defective chips?


I have no idea, but I just made a thread here if you would like to take this convo there? 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post8084656


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
I have no idea, but I just made a thread here if you would like to take this convo there?
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post8084656

I've put on my cape, and I have sub'd the thread.

I'll probably drop by later when I have more free time to read every post and see what I can contribute.


----------



## FiX

I'll join, bit late to be 1st though.








80th AM2+ member








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943546


----------



## CJRhoades

Could I have my CPU in the list be changed? No longer running on my little dual core.

AMD Phenom II x4 720BE (Unlocked) @ 3.6GHz
Validation

Thanks!


----------



## winginit

G-Byte.... could you please add my Phenom II X3 740BE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=951856

....







thank you!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


G-Byte.... could you please add my Phenom II X3 740BE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=951856

....







thank you!


You've got the new 740BE and you haven't clocked it yet! :swearing:


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You've got the new 740BE and you haven't clocked it yet! :swearing:


maybe time to do the oc is limited ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You've got the new 740BE and you haven't clocked it yet! :swearing:


Tator, is this new 740BE still based on the previous 720BE? I'm assuming since it's still a C2 that much has not changed (ie. same IMC ect)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, is this new 740BE still based on the previous 720BE? I'm assuming since it's still a C2 that much has not changed (ie. same IMC ect)










To my knowledge, it was supposed to be a new C3 Chip, along with the 555BE

So that could be a CPU-z read error (obviously not uncommon.)

Though, if it's a sample chip, I wouldn't be surprised to see it being a C2 either. We'll have to wait for the official Box codes to come out, as they'll indicate what we should expect.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


To my knowledge, it was supposed to be a new C3 Chip, along with the 555BE

So that could be a CPU-z read error (obviously not uncommon.)


Tator, ahh that makes sense. CPU-Z at it's best


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, ahh that makes sense. CPU-Z at it's best










Just saying, it's *Rejected* stock machines >:|


----------



## winginit

An update for the 740BE.... 3.6GHz at stock vcore:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=958685

.... thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


An update for the 740BE.... 3.6GHz at stock vcore:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=958685

.... thanks!


Winginit, wow I'm impressed...stock voltage! Are you stable at those clocks?


----------



## blooder11181

in 2-3 days PII x4 940


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Winginit, wow I'm impressed...stock voltage! Are you stable at those clocks?

Thank you, think3r.... I'm just getting started with it, but it did pass an hour of OCCT at that setting....


----------



## Enfluenza

sign me up!
Enfluenza Phenom II X2 550 BE @ 3.83 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959492
i also got Athlon 64 socket 939 and 754


----------



## Hy3RiD

I have AM2+
Phenom II x4 940 @ stock, for now


----------



## unknown1321

I would like to join with my unlocked phenom II X4 B50 @3.4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961137


----------



## Monaco5

I'm in...again?

No longer running my AM2 Athlon XP 6000+.

Got an AM3 Phenom II X4 955 BE

Going to have a second rig running an AM2+ Phenom II X4 940 BE, as soon as I finish puttin the darned thing together tonite.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monaco5*


I'm in...again?

No longer running my AM2 Athlon XP 6000+.

Got an AM3 Phenom II X4 955 BE

Going to have a second rig running an AM2+ Phenom II X4 940 BE, as soon as I finish puttin the darned thing together tonite.


do you mean am2 athlon x2 6000+


----------



## Monaco5

Whoops. Yea. Athlon X2*


----------



## philhalo66

i want in

I have a AM2+ Phenom 9750 @ 2.78GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=747032


----------



## motoray

I wanna add my x4 955BE @ 4.1







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=662190
If i can find my verification on my 6000+ ill add that i got it to 3.9


----------



## blooder11181

add athlon x2 7850be 3.3ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938792


----------



## Nburnes

Athlon X2 5000 Dual (Athlon Phenom FX-5000 Quad when unlocked) AM2+ 3.09 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=970239


----------



## p1tbull

put me in
AMD X2 5000+ brisbane


----------



## Pir

Add me please,

Running green with:

X4 955 [email protected] 3.8
X3 435 [email protected] 3.4


----------



## Pir

double post ftw.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey All. Was Wondering if i can jump in on this thread for some info. I was wondering in anyone has a link or info on using A64 Tweaker. Befor I start using this softwear I'd like to read a little more about it. http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...4-tweaker.html
Also, whats it take to join one of the Clubs listed and get posted on the Official AM2 list??? Anywho; 'Hello' & Thanks...







Ron___ A.K.A: Rogue1266
I'm running a AMD Athlon 64X2 6000+ @ 3265.45Mhz Windsor. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1004844


----------



## Horsemama1956

Might as well join http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1006498

Athlon II X4 630.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya all of you AM2(x)r's,

I apologize for being absent for awhile, I kinda got sidetracked on something and it kept me out of the house alot. I am going to do a update after I get up later on tomorrow morning after my morning coffee starts it's daily job.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya all of you AM2(x)r's,

I apologize for being absent for awhile, I kinda got sidetracked on something and it kept me out of the house alot. I am going to do a update after I get up later on tomorrow morning after my morning coffee starts it's daily job.










:.. Not Official yet sir.







: feel like I'm running around in 
these threads lie'ing, having that link being there under my name; but if some1 use's it and looks on the list. They won't







: find my name under AM2.














Please post please... Did you ever hear a 43 year-old man







as much as me...LOL Thanks....


----------



## Veverka.patrik

Hi there, i would like to join the club, here is my validation.


----------



## GAMERIG

I am AMD USER since 2000.. I am still <3 AM1/2/3 series..


----------



## Rogue1266

I just picked up the new, well almost new CPU. Proud owner of a AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto. OC'ed to 3.3gigz on air. No unlocking of the other cores yet. Well bud, if you ever get around to adding me on the list. Put me under the AM3 list.....







:


----------



## crash01

Can add me at list in first page?
6000 @ 3.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1092653
thx


----------



## Bradey

hi, 
can you add me i have a am3 phenomII 720
i am about to go on water
thanks


----------



## Th0m0_202

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1095955. ive brorrowed the vid card and ram so i couls test it but my sig rig will be complete in a few weeks


----------



## hitoriko

Add me to the roster









AM3+ Quad on an "AM2+ Only Board" 
PS. i wish asus would make a bios that supports am3 for this board its awesome


----------



## blackguard

Me too please







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1099044


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Can add me at list in first page?
6000 @ 3.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1092653
thx









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1104044
now @ 3.4


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1104044
now @ 3.4










temp on that?

try oc your 88gt sli


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


temp on that?

try oc your 88gt sli


I oced already.
700/1000/1700

Temp full:
50c CPU
44c MB

Thx to Doba for amd's setting









p.s. an other softgunner here


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


p.s. an other softgunner here










but here the rules sucks on the weapons low fps









i buy from softplayer.com (portuguese but it comes from spain)


----------



## AMD_Freak

add me to the list please AMD x4 955 AM3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1107087


----------



## mickogti

yo







would like to join









am2 *AMD Athlon 4200+* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=259352
am2 *AMD Athlon 6400+ BE* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=426604
am2+ *AMD Phenom x4 9950 BE* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940478
am3 *AMD Phenom II 965 BE* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1103228


----------



## SystemTech

Add me please

Phenom II x4 965 @ 4.34GHz







, highest so far i think for AM3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922


----------



## un-nefer

Add me if you like









Specs listed in sig. Nothing special atm, just a basic overclock with stock fan until my hybrid watercooling/peltier kit is sorted.


----------



## Doba

I'll get my validations as soon as I get my fans and new case together, validation hopefully at 4.0+ will come shortly


----------



## Th0m0_202

does anyone know how the new f6 bios update works. like turbo function??? and is it worth updating it?


----------



## mybadomen

Please add me to the Club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117242


----------



## trivium nate

I have teh AM2+ AMD Phenom Agena 2.6GHZ Quad core


----------



## DemonSnake

I want in this club! How do I validate my rig? Just hit the validate button on my CPU-Z?

Thanks


----------



## j0n3z3y

Here's another one







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=999728
Before my ram arrived...lol,junk ram I had laying around and I just had to see what she'd do


----------



## mybadomen

how long does it take for the list to update ? I dont see my name on there







. Just wondering if i did something wrong?


----------



## DemonSnake

I want in please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120747

CnQ is enabled hence the lower everything in idle


----------



## majikmaynayZ

I would love to join!

I have AMD Athlon II X2 250

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117862


----------



## DemonSnake

Reposting my validation. Last time was rejected cause of CnQ idle. I gave it some stress and voilah!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1129700

Please add me to the club


----------



## uppercutx

Count me in, proud owner!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1131601


----------



## hellspawnpr

sup everyone
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1133132


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellspawnpr* 
sup everyone
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1133132

hi wazza


----------



## Baldy

Count me in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128660


----------



## N2Gaming

Just an FYI the club's Manager has not been active on OCN since march 08 of this year. He may be MIA. I hope all is going ok w/you G-Byte


----------



## saint19

Saint19 Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition @4.020 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117612

P.D. Is an AM3 processor in a mobo socket AM2/AM2+. MSI K9A2 Platinum.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hi all!

Looking for something to keep busy with before summer is finally here? How about a stress break between study sessions for finals? Just like benching?









Head on down to the HWBot Team section and check out the official thread for the Memory Madness benchmark competition, and put your RAM to the test while competing for some cash prizes and appliques!

It all gets started Wednesday, April 13th at midnight GMT! (Note - this will be during the evening on April the 12th for our members in the North America).

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html

go go go


----------



## blooder11181

x6 1055t is 185€







in portugal
replace my phenom 2 x4 940


----------



## TheLastPriest

How goes it everyone, I want in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1189272


----------



## blooder11181

now they are at 210â‚¬ (1055t)


----------



## Cryraxz

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition @ 4045.69 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190559


----------



## xd_1771

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @ 4063.73MHz
CPU-Z Validation is the link in my sig.


----------



## FrozenDoughnut

AMD Athlon II X3 435 @3407.5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196539


----------



## network32

Amd Phenom ll X4 555 @ 4000.96 MHz


----------



## bo40

if it does can i join your club


----------



## Miz3r

Phenom 2 x4 940 at 3.4ghz

linkie:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316403


----------



## Th0m0_202

Amd PhenomII 550C3 @4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316449


----------



## odin2free

Well you guys did it again everytime i come to this site i see new things everyday 
keeps me busy with undestanding everything 
Thank you mucho everybody working hard and keeping this site alive









Phenom IIx6 1090T @ 3.8ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317689

There is more though ran the stability last night on this and got what i asked for hah 
but probally doing something wrong 
Tell me what i need to know








thank you guys


----------



## Metonymy

Athlon II x4 630 @ 3.65Ghz, 1.5V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321050


----------



## Supergroover

Hi there,

I'm new to this thread, but add me for a X2 6000+ @ 3487.62 MHz on a M2N32 SLI deluxe board on water.

validation

Supergroover


----------



## Tator Tot

This thread is closed at the minute.

I would like to request anyone that feels up to the job to step forward and update this thread.
The last known update is here so you will need to start at the post after that.

To anyone that wants to manage this thread, please PM me and I will help you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Tator Tot

This thread is now under FreakN's control and will be udated accordingly. Though to give him time to cope with all the members that did post, the thread will remained locked until he can finish getting everything updated and tidy.

Thank you FreakN & everyone else for your support to the community, and patience









Your Friendly Neighborhood Spud
~ Tator Tot


----------



## Freakn

Well we are now back up and running.

I've gone through and updated all the entires, if I've made any errors please just post and let me know and I will make the changes.

I'd like to make 1 change if people don't mind-

I'd prefer a CPUZ validation but I'll still add you without the link.

Also I still need to move the google spreadsheet and resize so it looks better.

Thanks


----------



## Freakn

Bump for any new members


----------



## N2Gaming

Good job Freakn. New members will most likely come in surges so at times you may have not activity then at others you may find that you have a lot of new members to add to the list. Have fun managing this thread. Speaking of managing. Has any one heard From G-Byte or know if he's doing OK?


----------



## Freakn

Thanks and not sure whats happened to G-Byte, he hasn't been active since march


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good job Freakn. New members will most likely come in surges so at times you may have not activity then at others you may find that you have a lot of new members to add to the list. Have fun managing this thread. Speaking of managing. Has any one heard From G-Byte or know if he's doing OK?

I haven't talked to him since march. I just think some financial matters came up but I cannot say for sure. I'll send him an email and let ya know if I hear back from him.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I haven't talked to him since march. I just think some financial matters came up but I cannot say for sure. I'll send him an email and let ya know if I hear back from him.

Right On.


----------



## blooder11181

what about admin?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
what about admin?

Admin has his Online Activity hidden.


----------



## terence52

add me in








rig specs in my sig..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1339961


----------



## Freakn

Added and Welcome to the club


----------



## Freakn

Bump to the top


----------



## tonkpils37

Add me also...see sig rig.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345296


----------



## jorelleperds

Add me too please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346163


----------



## Ballz0r84

Well count me in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346827


----------



## Freakn

Welcome all and update completed


----------



## Fortunex

Athlon II x3 440 unlocked to quad

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346622


----------



## bennieboi6969

hey i have an athlon II 620 thats been overclocked
from 2.6 to 3.25

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348371


----------



## Bleep

Hey can i be a part of this!?!? AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE ftw!!


----------



## logan666

me 2 x) rigs in sig


----------



## N2Gaming

where is all the CPU-Z validations guys...???>>>


----------



## Freakn

Everyone is updated and vali's would be nice guys


----------



## logan666

lol im am2+ dood u stuck me in the am3







id like to be am3 but im not


----------



## Bradey

but your cpu is am3? right


----------



## logan666

nope lol the 945 and up are im pretty sure


----------



## Freakn

I also thought they were AM3 but thats fixed.

Thats why the CPU-Z validations are requested, to stop any of this misunderstanding


----------



## jacobthellamer

Can I join?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349996


----------



## Freakn

Well seeing you asked so nicely and had a validation, then ok.

Welcome to the team


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

hey ill join up with my AM3 Athlon II x2 240 @ 3.3 Ghz (for now)


----------



## tonkpils37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Everyone is updated and vali's would be nice guys

I gave a vali but it isnt listed by my name.


----------



## Freakn

As mentioned in the first post it needs to be in your OCN name


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

umm so did i post something wrong. if so ill try again.
i would like to join up, got a socket am3 athlon II x2 240 regor heres validation...


----------



## stimr2

Recently, upgraded my Phenom X3 8650 to a Phenom II X4 940. Freakn can you update my info. Here's the validation. 


Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chieflaughinggrass*


umm so did i post something wrong. if so ill try again.
i would like to join up, got a socket am3 athlon II x2 240 regor heres validation...




Apologies on missing you but as of now your added









And stimr2, you added but your vali has a different name sorry


----------



## stimr2

I'm a idiot.







I forgot to add a 2 at the end when I validated.


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

danke much senior freakn, i think i may be the low man on the totem pole here with am3 bein as its one of the first few of the socket type but in any case i am pleased with it for my purposes. handles the 3d work and games quite nicely


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stimr2* 
I'm a idiot.







I forgot to add a 2 at the end when I validated.



All good, I've added the link now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chieflaughinggrass* 
danke much senior freakn, i think i may be the low man on the totem pole here with am3 bein as its one of the first few of the socket type but in any case i am pleased with it for my purposes. handles the 3d work and games quite nicely

They are a great budget socket. 12 months ago I was running a 5600+ (2.9 dual) and 4670. It was great for the small amount of money it cost me


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


They are a great budget socket. 12 months ago I was running a 5600+ (2.9 dual) and 4670. It was great for the small amount of money it cost me










dude you arent kiddin. i paid i think 60 but no more than that and am runnin close to 3.5. im sure if i felt like tinkering more, i could get it to 3.5 stabily. but dude it handle Cinema 4d, adobe premier, and every game i throw at it wonderfully


----------



## Jplaz

I'm in
Phenom II x2 555BE @4290Mhz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1352283


----------



## Freakn

Jplaz is now added and Welcome.

Cheif, I've also got a 550BE with is in a GA-MA785G-UD3H thats unlocked currently folding @ 3.5Ghz which I had @ 4.0 while benching. Only anoying thing is when unlocked you loose temp monitoring, you have to judge it off a couple of other temps.


----------



## Freakn

Any other users out their wish to join?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Any other users out their wish to join?

Is it me or am i not listed?









http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l#post10347481


----------



## saint19

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1117612.png


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Is it me or am i not listed?









http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l#post10347481


Well when I first look i couldn't see you but when I looked a second time I could

** The second look may or may not of been after I'd just entered you
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1117612.png


Well ok, you can join again but, your already in the list


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Well when I first look i couldn't see you but when I looked a second time I could

** The second look may or may not of been after I'd just entered you
















Well ok, you can join again but, your already in the list









:lol: My bad few weeks away has his effects :lol:


----------



## Ballz0r84

I love the Phenom thing you just did !









Stated that the CPU is Phenom based.But they still named it Athlon









Thanks again though,love the 'Phenom 7750 x2 BE' name


----------



## Freakn

Any more to be added?


----------



## N2Gaming

I have an *AM3* CPU that I would like to have added to the list.

N2Gaming Ph II X4 955 BE (C3) @ 4100MHz Validation or http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247957

BTW did you know you could have the validation links just say Validation or any other word for that matter in the google spread sheet by using the following formula

=hyperlink("http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369295","Validation")

Basically it is this =hyperlink(" with the cpuz validation link inserted here with another seperator that looks like "," then what ever word you choose followed by ") I use it on a couple of different threads I manage to clean up the look a little. Either way you do it though the validations are linked and that's all that really matters TBO.


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

i was thinkin of trying to see if i could get my athlon x2 240 regor near 3.7 ish. you guys know around what max volts/temp would be for this proc


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chieflaughinggrass* 
i was thinkin of trying to see if i could get my athlon x2 240 regor near 3.7 ish. you guys know around what max volts/temp would be for this proc

Max volts = 1.55v for CPU & CPU-NB
Max Temp = 74*C


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

danke much senior tator =)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chieflaughinggrass* 
danke much senior tator =)

No problem









Though... that's Spanish & German. I'm only skilled at one.







Everyone else speaks the other


----------



## Freakn

Welcome to any new members out their wishing to join


----------



## Grobinov

I'd like to join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371224


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I have an *AM3* CPU that I would like to have added to the list.

N2Gaming Ph II X4 955 BE (C3) @ 4100MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247957

Perhaps This recent post of mine was just overlooked.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grobinov* 
I'd like to join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371224

Your added and welcome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Perhaps This recent post of mine was just overlooked.









Perhaps you may be correct and I'm very sorry about that









But your added now, though neither of your vali's have your OCN user name on them. Can't add the validation until they do sorry


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
N2Gaming Ph II X4 955 BE (C3) @ 4100MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247957

Is that better?

Oh I see I have to name my computer the same name as my OCN name for CPU-Z validation to list my OCN name.

How about this member?

vis213 Phenom X4 9600+ Black Edition @2650 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396417

I do see inconsistency here.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 

I do see inconsistency here.
















Yes there are incomsistencies here as the OLD way was the validation could have any name on it, the problem with that is the link could of been grabbed from another machine.

I'm in the progress of removing the validations that aren't correct to the new criteria.


----------



## N2Gaming

NP sorry for being so anal. I'll see if I can get another Validation w/my 4100MHz CPU spd.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
NP sorry for being so anal. I'll see if I can get another Validation w/my 4100MHz CPU spd.

It's all good, I've only had control of this thread for about 3 weeks after it hadn't been updated for months so there are still alot of bits to sort out.

Don't stress about getting a 4.1 vali, this club is just about the chips in general


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
It's all good, I've only had control of this thread for about 3 weeks after it hadn't been updated for months so there are still alot of bits to sort out.

Don't stress about getting a 4.1 vali, this club is just about the chips in general









I should have read this post of your before trying this morning... I hosed MY OS







trying for 4.2GHz Oh well I guess it was time for a clean install any way since I'm going to be snapping a few new MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB cards in my sig rig for some nice DX11 SLi action. I just hate trying to redo every thing. It takes me about a week to get it all dialed in again. redoing my drivers, email, games, save points etc etc. What a real PITA this is going to be. No worries it's prolly for the best any way. I'll get you a validation in a little while when I get her all up and running tip top.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I should have read this post of your before trying this morning... I hosed MY OS







trying for 4.2GHz Oh well I guess it was time for a clean install any way since I'm going to be snapping a few new MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB cards in my sig rig for some nice DX11 SLi action. I just hate trying to redo every thing. It takes me about a week to get it all dialed in again. redoing my drivers, email, games, save points etc etc. What a real PITA this is going to be. No worries it's prolly for the best any way. I'll get you a validation in a little while when I get her all up and running tip top.










I feel your pain









I've got all my other rigs backing up on the network to a central machine but still haven't getten around to setting that up on sig rig yet. Very handy


----------



## winginit

Freakn.... thanks for taking over the club.... it's good to see someone at the helm again....









Congrats.... and good luck!


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Freakn.... thanks for taking over the club.... it's good to see someone at the helm again....









Congrats.... and good luck!









Appreciate that friend









Just a shame it was unatended for so long, yet was still used by so many members even without updates.

Also, if anyone has any idea's about changes they would like to see please let me know and they will be considered


----------



## ClockFiend

(AM3) Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.10GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373838

Thanks!


----------



## Freakn

Welcome ClockFiend, your now part of the group


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No problem









Though... that's Spanish & German. I'm only skilled at one.







Everyone else speaks the other









ha yeah i love in arizona so everybody literally speaks that bull**** so just by default a very tiny amount has seeped into my subconcious. but i really wish i knew german, bad ass ****in language that is


----------



## Freakn

Back to the top


----------



## Orn

list me dudes!


----------



## Freakn

Your in dude


----------



## Freakn

Anyone need any updates with their systems


----------



## saint19

Ok I need select two of this possible updates.

1- GPU: GTX260 to GTX460 or 2x5770 or 5850
2- HD: Spinpoint F3 or F4 or WD Velociraptor 6GB/s or SSD
3- Case: Thermaltake V9 to Dragon Lord K62 or HAF 922 or HAF 932.


----------



## Freakn

1)If you are interested in folding go GTX460 or 5850 if your just fopr gaming
2)SSD are too exspensive for a desent Sandforce and Raptors are great but still exspensive. I'd go 2 F4's in Raid 0
3)Thats really a personal choice


----------



## Freakn

Bump


----------



## Freakn

So with the release of the AM3+ in the coming months, what are peoples thoughts about including it into the club?

P.S. Can anybody advise on how I can remove the old Poll and replace it with a new one? thanks


----------



## saint19

I'd wait until AM3+ comes out to check how many get it and after that think in added to the club


----------



## Tweeky

I like to see you go with the AM3+ now in order to provide as much information as soon as possible.


----------



## Freakn

I'm still undecided as its going to be a new socket that will only take AM3 and AM3+ chips.

Atleast AM3 chips can go in boards as old as AM2.

On another note I've started putting a rig together for my 8 year old son that he'll get for christmas. Though I'll use it as a seed box and media player until then


----------



## Freakn

Got it all setup now, the link to his rig is in my sig

Not sure but I'm thinking an OC'd Quad, DDR3 and Raid 0 hard drives maybe a bit of an overkill for an 8 year old


----------



## CrustyJuggler

Biostar Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition @3200 with unlocked 3rd core http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407559


----------



## imperium11

sign me up
phenom II X4 920 @2800 (stock)


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Sempron 140 @ 3107

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1410340


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrustyJuggler* 
Biostar Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition @3200 with unlocked 3rd core http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407559

Sorry about the delay but your now added









Quote:


Originally Posted by *imperium11* 
sign me up
phenom II X4 920 @2800 (stock)

Also added

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!* 
Sempron 140 @ 3107

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1410340

Nice to see another Sempron being added, for some reason they are few and far between


----------



## Kamikaze127

Wow, I haven't seen this thread for years haha. Good to see that it's still up and alive! Besides the spreadsheet, doesn't look like much has changed since I took over.


----------



## Freakn

Bump


----------



## Freakn

Seams like things are slowing down a bit.

Antone got one of the newly released Phenom II chips?


----------



## Freakn

Bump


----------



## The Sandman

Sign me up too PLEASE...
Phenom II x2 555 BE @ 4009 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1431490


----------



## Freakn

Will do friend


----------



## adamlau

I guess I will join. I have an AM3 X4 970 @ 4.2 GHz...


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 
Sign me up too PLEASE...
Phenom II x2 555 BE @ 4009
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1431490

Your added but I can't use your vali as it has a different name









Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
I guess I will join. I have an AM3 X4 970 @ 4.2 GHz...


Nice to see the first of the new quads to join, 3.5 stock is pretty cool









Was 4.2 easy to reach? Any chance of a validation for us to admire?


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Was 4.2 easy to reach?


Surprisingly, yes it was. It was a tad bit more difficult to reach 4.314







...




























Quote:



Any chance of a validation for us to admire?


If and when I install Windows







. The screenshots I posted are about all us *nix x86-64 guys have at our disposal to validate our installs.


----------



## Freakn

Does it have any options to be an online posting method with a link at all?


----------



## FrOgGysTyLe

Ill Join You Guys

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433265


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrOgGysTyLe*


Ill Join You Guys

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433265


Added but your vali is not in your OCn name so I can't add that sorry


----------



## Freakn

Bump


----------



## kona051

add me in

955 BE @ 3.85GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438835


----------



## Maelthras

Hey I will join.


----------



## Freakn

I'll add you both tonight when I get home


----------



## EVILNOK

I'll join.
AMD AM3 555 X2 Black Edition ( unlocked to stable X4) @ 3.2Ghz
Just got a cooler for it yesterday so havent had time to OC it yet.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439864


----------



## Freakn

Your in on the next update


----------



## Freakn

Firstly sorry about the delay just been extremely busy the past week.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kona051*


add me in

955 BE @ 3.85GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438835


Added but your validation wasn't in your OCn name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maelthras*


Hey I will join.


Added also

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


I'll join.
AMD AM3 555 X2 Black Edition ( unlocked to stable X4) @ 3.2Ghz
Just got a cooler for it yesterday so havent had time to OC it yet.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439864


Again added and be nice to see what you can do once you get a decent cooler and atart OC'ing it


----------



## Jmih

Count me too pls


----------



## saint19

Can u update mine?

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457151


----------



## amantonas

Count me in


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Count me in








AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @3.8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470581
(waiting on a good CPU cooler, possibly an H50)


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmih* 
Count me too pls

Welcome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
Can u update mine?

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457151



Nice vcore on that OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantonas* 
Count me in









Added

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek* 
Count me in








AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @3.8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470581
(waiting on a good CPU cooler, possibly an H50)

Interested to see how it goes once you get a decent cooler


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Count me in








AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @3.8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470581
(waiting on a good CPU cooler, possibly an H50)


If u want something good, go with the H70, Titan Fenrin, Megahalems or NH-D14, the H50 isn't very good for the price.

Try to go with the 3.8GHz @ 1.325V my CPU does it at that voltage.


----------



## Hatakescreams

I wanna join up look at sig XD


----------



## brl3git

Ill join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1473350


----------



## Killam0n

Aww.. I only have a 939 3800+ and it dosnt even boot right now.. good stuff though.


----------



## vinton13

I'm in.
Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.7GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485549


----------



## Nytesnypr

I want in.


----------



## blooder11181

Oem phenon 2 x4 820 
2.8ghz l2 4x512kb l3 4mb


----------



## Neitzluber

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE


----------



## Ronin Tanker

me2!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532530


----------



## wizek

I'll Join


----------



## blooder11181

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541387

oem phenom 2 x4 820 2.8ghz


----------



## Babdi

Me too
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544749


----------



## Rogue1266

I'll Join!!!! What do you need for proof? In my sig. is proof if anyone needs it.


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I'll Join!!!! What do you need for proof? In my sig. is proof if anyone needs it.


you need a cpu-z validation link.

OP could i change my cpu-z link till you add am3+









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554737


----------



## philhalo66

i don't think i can edit my old overclock so here is my new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554747

2.82GHz


----------



## MightyMission

add me please,i have had a few amd cpu's over the years but im stuck with this one for a bit
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552746


----------



## danitgeek

can you add me to the list i have Athlon64 X2 4000+


----------



## bennieboi6969

3.7 yay http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1569610


----------



## Freakn

Sorry all, been very slow keeping this thread up to date.

I'll do a full update tomorrow to fix it all up


----------



## iPodder

How much of a performance boost would upgrading to a phenom II 955 c3 give me? My current proc seems to be severely bottlenecking me in gta 4 and other single/dual core-supported games.


----------



## jach11

I have 2 AMD Athlon X2 AM2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582355


----------



## Rogue1266

My CPU is: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Stock / Callisto 3.1GHz w/ fully unlocked Multiplier.
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550182 at my 4.0Ghz mark. 
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583019 at my 3.75Ghz mark. 
The second validation is what I run my CPU at most of the time.... 
Now who ever takes care of the spreadsheet on the 1# pg. Can my name please be up-dated with my validation???


----------



## OJX

Might as well join the club.
Got my Phenom X3 740 unlocked to a quad and gave it a mild overclock to 3.4 Ghz. Cheapest quad core ever.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583036


----------



## Thedark1337

count me in







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579006


----------



## Freakn

If there is someone out there that has the time to maintain a club and would like to take over this one please let me know as I just don't have to time to do it properly.

Thanks


----------



## bennieboi6969

just unlocked and stress the level 3 cache and its all good http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619425


----------



## Tator Tot

Thank you Bennieboi6969 for takin over the thread









May the club stay strong under your thumb


----------



## bennieboi6969

thanks for the opportunity. i will try my best to keep it up to date


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12165529*
> thanks for the opportunity. i will try my best to keep it up to date


Congrats to the new leadership!


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


Congrats to the new leadership!










thanks hope im good at it lol


----------



## Freakn

I like the addition in your sig, had a good laugh









Remember that your free to change things up as you see fit, I didn't do as good a job as needed with this club so its probably due for a refresh.


----------



## bennieboi6969

come on guys we need to keep this thread going?


----------



## robbo2

I don't know if I'm in here but



Believe it or not it is stable. I have ran prime95 at 4ghz to test the ram an NB an both are stable so I just bumped the multi more.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12185272*
> I don't know if I'm in here but
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not it is stable. I have ran prime95 at 4ghz to test the ram an NB an both are stable so I just bumped the multi more.


ill just use ur sig validation. but ur in! yay


----------



## sid0972

do i count myself in?

@bennieboy -- who's that chick on ur desktop ?


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972;12226506*
> do i count myself in?
> 
> @bennieboy -- who's that chick on ur desktop ?


its not my pic its robbos. and yea post a validation and ill add ya in


----------



## sid0972

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1632999

will this work???

also, i dont have voltage control on my motherboard, any changes or flashes i shud try??
i tried ctrl+f1, no big options


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1632999

will this work???

also, i dont have voltage control on my motherboard, any changes or flashes i shud try??
i tried ctrl+f1, no big options


yea just adding you now. have u tried pushing ur FSB higher and dropping ya ram and nb?


----------



## sid0972

yeah, did that
at 220 x14.5, i crash


----------



## bennieboi6969

thought the multi was only 14? hmmmm maybe a new motherboard is a good next step?


----------



## Freakn

There's 2 things Sid, 
1)the 6000+ chips had locked multipliers so you have to OC with FSB, try 213*15. Its one of the higher stable clocks I've seen for those chips, but probably need 1.6v *** RUN AT YOUR OWN RISK ***
2)You really need aftermarket cooling for any decent OC'ing, the Windsor were better than the Brisbane core I used to have. 2.8 stock and could just get 3.0 with aftermarket cooling but still a pain.

Extra thought.. Have you increased your CPU voltage at all?


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


There's 2 things Sid, 
1)the 6000+ chips had locked multipliers so you have to OC with FSB, try 213*15. Its one of the higher stable clocks I've seen for those chips, but probably need 1.6v *** RUN AT YOUR OWN RISK ***
2)You really need aftermarket cooling for any decent OC'ing, the Windsor were better than the Brisbane core I used to have. 2.8 stock and could just get 3.0 with aftermarket cooling but still a pain.

Extra thought.. Have you increased your CPU voltage at all?


they are hard to overclock, and now u confirm my suspicions
well, as i said, my motherboard does not support voltage change, either for ram, or CPU, or anything at all
so all i can do is play with reference clock and multiplier


----------



## Freakn

That's a shame.

Without voltage control you really won't get any sort of decent OC.

Might be better off with a slight OC on the HT and NB. Also a slight tightening on your ram timings might help more


----------



## bennieboi6969

the spreadsheet is currently being updated its just taking some time atm sorry


----------



## sid0972

is there a club for phenom too?


----------



## bennieboi6969

most likely. if u wanna post ur stats i can add you?


----------



## Mr. Original

proof


----------



## Freakn

If you click on the "Validate" button down the bottom it'll take you to a web link that actually validates your rig and post the link


----------



## SilverFire

Time to update my membership:

Silverfire Phenom II x6 1090T 4.0ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652772


----------



## bennieboi6969

updated


----------



## Mr. Original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12364407*
> If you click on the "Validate" button down the bottom it'll take you to a web link that actually validates your rig and post the link


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654727

does that do it? and yes i undervolted a desktop


----------



## Djmatrix32

I hope this gets me in. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703861


----------



## MoistDesert

Please add me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711665


----------



## amartin1718

amartin1718 Phenom II X4 920 @ 3430 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1723900


----------



## winginit

Oh, what the heck.... please add my latest CPU....









winginit - Phenom II X4 840T @ 2900 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717806


----------



## XPD541

Hai

Addy?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616908


----------



## BiafraRepublic

Here's Mine

BiafraRepublic Phenom II x6 1090T Black Edition @ 3200: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672980


----------



## bennieboi6969

hey guys sorry its taking so long to do the update. ive got a broken back and have been dealing with that and my nearly 2mnth old daughter so will do an update within the next week


----------



## winginit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


hey guys sorry its taking so long to do the update. ive got a broken back and have been dealing with that and my nearly 2mnth old daughter so will do an update within the next week


Sorry to hear of your injury.... hope you get better soon!









And I'm sure you have your hands full with a two month old as well!


----------



## mybadomen

Can you please add my new build to the AM3 Section.

MybadOmen Phenom x6 1090T + Black Edition @ 4013 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1776874

Thank You and Sorry about your back. Get Well soon mate.


----------



## mysteryman

Count me in!

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @4.0GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794766


----------



## langer1972

Here is mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795504

Count me in.


----------



## jaydawg

Can I be added too?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798123


----------



## langer1972

Bump.


----------



## RileyD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797639


----------



## robbo2

RileyD 1.472 vcore seems awfully high for a stock clock 955. I bet you could lower that a fair bit.


----------



## bennieboi6969

spread sheets just been updated guys. now to change it a bit lol


----------



## jaydawg

Thanks for adding me.


----------



## bennieboi6969

so as some of you guys know i have a fractured vertibrae in my lower spine.










now on monday will be having an mri and then tuesday week after will be off to a surgeon to see what he thinks. so may be going for an operation sooner or later lol


----------



## Narokuu

AM3 here =D


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

AMD ATHLON II X4 630 C3 @ 3.5GHZ - AM3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1819439


----------



## pwnography6

My AM3 phenom II 975 is in the mail il post validation when it arrives!!


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


so as some of you guys know i have a fractured vertibrae in my lower spine.










now on monday will be having an mri and then tuesday week after will be off to a surgeon to see what he thinks. so may be going for an operation sooner or later lol


well i hope u get well quickly


----------



## bad_eyes

I'm in







got me a x2 555be @ x4 b55 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833579


----------



## bennieboi6969

so what should be changed? any1 got any ideas?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;13851766*
> so what should be changed? any1 got any ideas?


Changed? As far as the how the club is structured? I think it's fine. These clubs are nothing more than segregated forums anyway, so I guess as long as you have a "X" club with "X" thread where people can talk about "X" then you are doing everything you can do. Am I wrong?

Sure some clubs hold monthly giveaways and contests of sorts, ranking systems maybe, but not everyone is in a position to fulfill that.

P.S when are you updating the spreadsheet? =)
I'm had in my sig that I was a member of this club for 4 weeks now and I'm not on the spreadsheet lol.


----------



## bennieboi6969

sorry bout that all been updated now


----------



## addersnake

Hi there,

Can I join - validation as below, I have several other AMD Chips but this my best and fav...

Many thanks...

AMD Phenom II 1100T OC @ 4.01ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815217


----------



## bennieboi6969

awww a sixcore im jelly lol added


----------



## Zeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


awww a sixcore im jelly lol added


Let me in! Sig Rig









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868289


----------



## blooder11181

how are you *bennieboi6969 
*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


any info on *bennieboi6969 
*


He posted almost a day ago. (look up 2 posts.)


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


how are you *bennieboi6969 
*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


He posted almost a day ago. (look up 2 posts.)


fixed


----------



## winginit

bennieboi6969.... how are you doing with your back injury?

....also, could you please add another CPU for me?









*winginit - Opteron X4 1389 @ 2900 -* *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841666*

Thanks!


----------



## bennieboi6969

yea all good had a new day of work today at leadingedge electronics. the fracture is stable. the pain im feeling is disks pushing on my sciatic nerve. lol so yea i just have to deal with it. will update the spreadsheet on saturday

cheers guys


----------



## TA4K

Add me please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870358


----------



## truism85

ill join









am2/am2+ board

PII x4 940 @ 3.63ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871990


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TA4K*


Add me please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870358


hey TA4K can u please validate with ur user name then i will add you cheers

lists been updated


----------



## mrcool63

here is mine

mrcool63-phenom II x4 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857626
count me in


----------



## Steel_Rain

Phenom II x2 555 BE


----------



## lukeibob

I want to join but CPU-Z wont Validate I have Version 1.58

But I have it clocked at 3.8Ghz while at 1.5V


----------



## lukeibob

Im in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888673


----------



## Ricwin

I'll join this one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891759

I have a Phenom II X2 555 BE, and the validation states AM3.
However this motherboard officially doesnt support any Phenoms or AM3.... Custom Bios was needed, so which group does that drop me into?


----------



## Jinny1

i think this thread is dead...


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

If you would please add me, here is my CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1932896


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


i think this thread is dead...


no its still alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
but i will be a legacy thread soon (1 year maybe)??????


----------



## suicideidiot321

im in, ive got a phenom 560x2 unlocked

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1943141


----------



## Grey Ghost

add me

Grey Ghost Phenom II X6 1100T @3311 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948779


----------



## Fooliobass

I just found this thread
Add me too (-:
I have a 
AM3 w/ Phenom II x3 740 BE @ 3.6
AM2+ w/ Phenom x4 9650 x4 @ 2.3
AM2 w/ Athlon 64 x2 4600 @ 2.4


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Signature rig wompy-jawed-ness.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwgti;4162578*
> Well you best jump on the BE asap, as there discontinuing them. Im sure you could push higher with your current chip. The unlocked multi isnt needed, I achieved my oc at stock multi.


BE's discontinued? hahahaha

Well, I have a Phenom II X6 1090T *BE* @3.6


----------



## DaddyTinman

Add me, please.

DaddyTinman
Phenom II X6 Thuban 1075T
Running at 4.1245 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1973506


----------



## sh4rkbyt3

Running 2 Asus Crosshair IV Formulas.

A) AMD 1055t OC'd to 3.78Ghz, 8Gb G.Skill Flare Ram, OCZ Agility 2 120Gb SSD, Sapphire Ati 6970 GPU, OCZ 850W GamerXtream PSU
B) AMD 1090t OC'd to 3.80Ghz, 16Gb G.Skil Ripjaws RAM, OCZ Vertex 3 120Gb SSD, Zotac GTX550Ti, Ultra 3 600W PSU

I've had both processors succesfully OC'd to 4.3 Ghz and they ran fine. However, I do [email protected] 24/7 so I had to turn both proccys down to be able to succesfully fold (over 2,000,000 pts now and heading for 3,000,000). Please add me to the club.

Currently waiting for the retail release of the AMD Bulldozer (September 19th 2011) and may grab an Asus Crosshair V mobo:devil-smi with the xx70 series Bulldog proccy.


----------



## MGF Derp

Athlon 64 x2 5200/5200+. Have both the Brisbane and Windsor chips. Waiting on Bulldozer to finally upgrade. Brother's have an Athlon II x3 450(unlocked) and a Phenom x4 9850BE


----------



## Boinz

I'm currently rocking the AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE. And I just joined the forums.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030018

Could I please be added?


----------



## shrekdaklown

shrekdaklown phenom II x4 955 got to 4.0ghz all info is in my rig cpuz link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2036316


----------



## Prpntblr95

I'd like to join


----------



## X-Country Dude96

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048518

AMD Phenom II X4 [email protected] 4.0GHz







. Add me please!


----------



## blooder11181

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047726


----------



## eignub

Eignub Phenom II x2 555BE @3.9Ghz


----------



## streetbeast351




----------



## NuclearSlurpee

I have a 955BE at stock right now. Going to overclock soon.


----------



## beezweeky

HI I'm new here and was wondering if I could join your awsome club too!


----------



## GigaBuster.exe

um I have a dead Athlon II 240 regor, and I've been looking everywhere for pin-outs for it and the am3 platform, I plan on using it as a usb powered hot plate or a small energy efficient space heater
does anyone know the voltage and ground pins? if you could pm me that would be great and I would post my shenanigans on Overclock.net


----------



## Ricwin

Pretty sure I applied to this club already, but I'm not on the list.
Anyway, in case i've not already applied....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181632


----------



## Makorov

Add me with a phenom 8650 2.6 ghz


----------



## Bradey

time to remove me.
gone to a 2500k


----------



## Agoriaz

Hi, I'm new here on the forums and to the OC scene in general. After having had my rig for a little over 4 years, I decided to tinker with the BIOS at last.

AMD Athlon 6000+ @3150 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200988


----------



## dpalmer492

Add me!









AMD Phenom II X4 975 @ 4.0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251276


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Add me. Athlon II X4 645 @ 3.53

and now a Phenom II x6 1045t @ 3.86

Athlon 2650e @ stock

Athlon 3500+ @ stock


----------



## Ricwin

Doesnt look like this is being updated anymore.


----------



## malmental

malmental
(AM3+ not included...)

1.) P2 X4 840 | M4A88TD-M/USB3 | 3214.3 MHz (200.89 * 16)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323712

2.) A2 X3 440 | M3N78-EM | 3000.12 MHz (200.01 * 15)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2000813

3.) P2 X4 955BE | M3N78-EM | 3200.1 MHz (200.01 * 16)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999604


----------



## 123386761

here's my entrance [hopefully XD] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483617 I have an AMD Phenom x6 [AM3] @2.88GHz


----------



## caveman59847

Can you please add me to the club I am interested in joining.

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2590560


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> Can you please add me to the club I am interested in joining.
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2590560


nice. what are you using to cool it?


----------



## caveman59847

I just installed the Corsair Hydro Series H100i and it is sick. I was able to go from 3.4 GHz stock to 4.4GHz stable and can achieve higher but I think I need to work on my skills some with voltages and my Mobo,CPU and Memory cause when I get it to 4.5 and beyond I can run it okay but I will get random Blue Screens with Windows 7 Ultimate GameRebel Edition x64. It runs idle at 26c idle and when I run Prime95 and torture test it doesnt go above 43c. I ran it for a long time and never had a problem.


----------



## zxzxzx

Hey everyone,
Count me in guys!









Phenom X3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375829

Phenom X6 (no longer using that mobo, Crosshair IV Extreme now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2682575


----------



## Al4AMD

Could you add me to the club? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2848589


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm in! I'll validate my 840T later.


----------



## MrJeffrey

add me I have AM3
http://valid.canardpc.com/xxccdp


----------



## jenci8888

I'm new club to this. I added my valid: http://valid.x86.fr/0apj9c
In future will add for coolermaster 212 evo, to plan overclock. (today i don't use overclock, in future i will buy cooler, then new pc. I hard earn collecting and slowly collect saving money.)


----------



## Cmanjr

can you still even join this club? is it still a thing? if so, count me in lol. Athlon 64 X2 6000+ running at 3.2ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/b1lj8f


----------

